# Official 1/30 Raw Discussion Thread



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes. Let's do this now. It *should* be a good show. After that terrible Rumble though, who knows.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not usually one to complain about PPV's but that Rumble was awful. Hopefully Raw will be good but you never can tell with WWE these days. I wanna see a Jericho/Punk promo. My guess is that is who Ace has been texting for the last few months.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

inb4 Sheamus has the opening segment and announces he's challenging for the World Title at Mania before even knowing who his opponent is.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have no real incentive to watch... I started feeling the Rumble was more about advertising with all the promos and packages for things down the line instead of promos from stars int he Rumble itself. Pathetic PPV and there is nothing really there right now since they killed all the build. I expect Raw to be a massive flop.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Jericho better have a damn good explanation.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

HHH heel turn? Vince McMahon return? Stephanie McMahon return? The Undertaker return? Major Y2J storyline revealed? 

SO MANY QUESTIONS???


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

METTY said:


> HHH heel turn? Vince McMahon return? Stephanie McMahon return? The Undertaker return? Major Y2J storyline revealed?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS???


Don't count on it, especially after witnessing the most dull and boring Rumbles over the last couple years. What WWE offers always has the potential to be amazing, however, the somehow ALWAYS fuck it up.


----------



## thegame1992jrk (Dec 16, 2007)

i honestly feel like there is going to be a lot of cool shit to come out of this.. i don't get why everyone is bitching. if jericho had won i swear people would complain because it was predictable. im hoping for something like jericho vs punk, sheamus winning the world title but hopefully against someone other than d bryan, hhh vs taker, the cena and rock thing excites the fuck outta me. i think it will be a sweet mania. sheamus winning in a fatal 4 way would be sweet plus i think its been since wm 2000 since we've seen a 4 way for the title at mania


----------



## toikar (Jan 3, 2012)

What. Just. Happened? Hopefully Jericho can make himself more relevant this Monday.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

I dunno what the fuck that PPV was about. I genuinely don't know where some of the stories are going to progress now. Raw could be twice as good as the PPV.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Raw will probably have a really exciting Jericho segment, a huge swerve of some kind, feud progression and the return of HHH, all that excitment on free tv after I, the silly bastard paid for my first ppv in 4 years.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Trips segment will probably go half an hour and close the show because its Triple H. The Rumble was a waste and felt like a filler PPV so hopefully the build to EC is better.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just get the feeling that Raw is going to seem more important than the Rumble was and thats not good!! In fact, the whole PPV felt like another episode of Raw, no progression, no closure on anything which suggests that we may get more of that on Raw! Or it will be as crap as the rumble and i'll be fed up ive stayed up till 4am again!

You know, im a big Punk fan, but cant help feeling annoyed that Ziggler looked weak tonight, and also that the Cena/Kane feud shows no sign of ending, and that Ryder does seem to be being buried!

Ok ill stop moaning now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Yes. Let's do this now. It *should* be a good show. After that *terrible Rumble* though, who knows.


Not even gonna lie, way too much lack luster in that PPV. RAW can't be any worse. Looking forward to see where Sheamus goes, and what HHH's direction will be, hopefully a heel turn. Jericho and Ziggles are so meh to me atm, it's horrible.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to Trips/Ace segment, Jericho promo and Kharma


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

In the minority here, but I feel like the Rumble actually got me more excited for RAW. I thought Sheamus would win, and wasn't really wanting a Jericho win though, so I can see why I'm not disappointed like some people.

Anyway, the Triple H shit should be interesting. At this point, it really feels like we could get a Triple H heel turn and Triple H/Punk at WrestleMania, but I could also see Miz being inserted there as the guy Ace (or Triple H) wants as the face of the company rather than Punk happening. There's also a few other possibilities there, so yeah, excitement for me on that.

Jericho's next step is also there. He could become involved w/Punk, but I also get the feeling that he's going after 'Taker, and his grand return was actually mocking all of Undertaker's previous returns. We SHOULD at least get some development from him on this show.

Don't really care about the Cena/Kane stuff (sidenote: Eve is so fucking horrible at acting), but even having Kharma back should be kind of cool. Plus it's the RTWM, which always kind of has me excited.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking forward to Jericho's rant, and please no more of this Kane/Cena bullshit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't wait for HHH to take up 1/4 of the show. Wonder if he'll bring his sledgehammer or shovel this time.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Unless Jericho blatantly comes out an calls out Punk, I don't know what to expect. It feels like WWE has set WM to be set up in 1 months time other than Cena/Rock year in the making. No Taker, no HHH, No Punk/Jericho yet. Who knows who Bryan will face, who knows if DB will be champ after EC. We only assume Punk will win at EC or Cena will win, as either one will be Champ at WM. Sheamus to face who? Smackdown champ at EC, Bryan...Show...Henry..Wade? Wade vs Sheamus for the title, nobody cares yet, needs more time. Sheamus vs anybody for the title, 1 month build up, nobody cares. Kill me now. As much as I don't like Miz, at the least let him win being #1 and rubbing it in all our faces and inserting himself into the Cena/Rock Match for the WWE Champ title after Cena wins it at EC as payback for Rock and Cena's fued overshadowing his win at last WM. I mean I can write this shit and make it interesting. Have Punk lose at EC from Jericho, setting up Jericho/Punk. This aint rocket science folks! For gods sake, this shit aint that hard. Let taker come back and save Cena from Kane, setting up Taker/Kane, hell don't even have Taker at this WM since its only been 1 month build, let him wait till next year. Put Orton and Wade to fued at WM. Fuck I can't even type anymore cuz I can write this shit so much better.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

Not getting my hopes up after the Royal Rumble. WWE failed to deliver with Jericho tonight. They screwed up the entire storyline.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully something finally happens with Jericho, though after seeing this PPV I'm not sure if WWE can do anything right anymore.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

What are they even going to have Jericho say? That he screwed up at the Royal Rumble so the "end of the world" starts tonight, not last night?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Upgrayedd said:


> What are they even going to have Jericho say? That he screwed up at the Royal Rumble so the "end of the world" starts tonight, not last night?


I'm thinking they will completely nix the fact that Jericho's been speechless for so long.

Have him just come out and start his feud with Taker Or Punk with a solid promo.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Rated R™ said:


> I'm thinking they will completely nix the fact that Jericho's been speechless for so long.
> 
> Have him just come out and start his feud with Taker Or Punk with a solid promo.


I think they will continue the silent treatment of Jericho by having him be to angry or upset at the fact he did not win the Rumble to cut a promo until after No Way Out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That would be a stretch, people will just get bored and sick of him to be completely honest and that isn't good when you're a heel who's trying to piss the people off not bore them.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Not even gonna lie, way too much lack luster in that PPV*. RAW can't be any worse. Looking forward to see where Sheamus goes, and what HHH's direction will be, hopefully a heel turn. Jericho and Ziggles are so meh to me atm, it's horrible.


I just don't get how you can screw up the Royal Rumble and make it boring like they did tonight. Every Royal Rumble that I've ordered I've loved. Even last year was great with 40 men and they brought back Diesel and Booker T. But tonight they just totally screwed up. Horrible entrants, lack of stars, trying to fool us by thinking Jericho would win and then not have him win. Just awful.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Jericho will finally turn on the cheering fans because those same fans cheered when Sheamus eliminated him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know what's gonna happen with Jericho. I'm guessing he'll say that even though his plans were foiled, he already has something new planned, or something to that effect. I don't mind Jericho not winning the Rumble (hell, I LIKED the Rumble) but I do think they put themselves in a bit of a hole with this storyline, having Jericho say that the end of the world would be at the Rumble. I've still got faith in whatever is going down with him though.

Other than that, HHH's evaluation of Johnny Ace should be interesting, as well as what may happen with the Divas now that a certain someone is back.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I have faith in Jericho. Even if WWE is stupid, Jericho is too smart to not have anything up his sleeve IMO. He didn't return just for the fuck of it, he's going to have something planned


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

BigPawr said:


> Unless Jericho blatantly comes out an calls out Punk, I don't know what to expect. It feels like WWE has set WM to be set up in 1 months time other than Cena/Rock year in the making. No Taker, no HHH, No Punk/Jericho yet. Who knows who Bryan will face, who knows if DB will be champ after EC. We only assume Punk will win at EC or Cena will win, as either one will be Champ at WM. Sheamus to face who? Smackdown champ at EC, Bryan...Show...Henry..Wade? Wade vs Sheamus for the title, nobody cares yet, needs more time. Sheamus vs anybody for the title, 1 month build up, nobody cares. Kill me now. *As much as I don't like Miz, at the least let him win being #1 and rubbing it in all our faces and inserting himself into the Cena/Rock Match for the WWE Champ title after Cena wins it at EC as payback for Rock and Cena's fued overshadowing his win at last WM. I mean I can write this shit and make it interesting*. *Have Punk lose at EC from Jericho, setting up Jericho/Punk.* This aint rocket science folks! For gods sake, this shit aint that hard. *Let taker come back and save Cena from Kane, setting up Taker/Kane, hell don't even have Taker at this WM *since its only been 1 month build, let him wait till next year. Put Orton and Wade to fued at WM. Fuck I can't even type anymore cuz I can write this shit so much better.


No offense, but all of the bolded parts are terrible ideas. The Rock vs. Cena has to be a one on one match, inserting The Miz into it just brings it down. Punk/Jericho, if it happens, needs to be for the WWE title otherwise it's not as big of a deal. And no one wants to see Taker/Kane again in what could be Taker's last match ever. And WM 28 is still 9 weeks away which is more than 2 months worth of build time, not 1.

So really, your ideas aren't better than whatever it is WWE has planned right now (most likely Punk vs. Jericho or Triple H, Taker vs. whichever of those two doesn't face Punk and Sheamus vs. Orton).


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Jericho didn't do anything at the Rumble. Just jobbed. WWE bookers really need to take Creative Writing 101. Or Jericho, whoever decided this shit. You don't hype shit up then forget about it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

there better not be a tease of hhh/punk

not expecting much from this show. kanes been all over these shows and he's beyond terrible.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

What will happen tonight ? 

1.Punk and johnny ace segment with HHH or HHH opens the show

2. jobber's match

3.a segment of Eve ,zack wheelchair ryder 

4.divas match maybe with kharma

5. john cena vs kane segment , with zack wheelchair ryder 

6. cm punk vs dolph ziggler a rematch or somthing like that. 

Pretty much this IMO.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmanwatching said:


> What will happen tonight ?
> 
> 1.Punk and johnny ace segment with HHH or HHH opens the show
> 
> ...



so basically the last month of raw, with Triple H in the opening segment? sounds about right


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

deadmanwatching said:


> What will happen tonight ?
> 
> 1.Punk and johnny ace segment with HHH or HHH opens the show
> 
> ...


You forgot numerous shots of Triple H walking backstage.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully it's a good show. Looking forward to seeing Kharma back full-time (I hope), Triple H turning heel (I hope) and Chris Jericho focusing on CM Punk.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Elimination Chamber qualifiying matches would start tonight I would think. 

Miz, Truth, Jericho, and Ziggler are all givens. 

I'll also say that Kofi probably earned some goodwill via the handstand spot, and if ADR is recovered, I'll guess him as the last guy to fill out the match.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

also interested to see if they even bother trying to get dolph his heat back after being buried or if they just completely give up on him and just throw him in the chamber to bump and then MITB to do the same and waste another potential star.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not as down on the Rumble PPV as alot of people are, but I do agree that what they did with Jericho made no sense to me.

Am interested to see where things go from here though so will definitely be tuning into Raw tonight.

And I can't say I'm shocked, but really Dolph got buried last night? Seriously the word buried gets so misused on these forums its ridiculous.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

TRIPLE H!!!! Can't wait for tonight, should be the best Raw since HHH was last on. 

HHH = GOD.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

It seems that lost=buried these days. Well that if heel loses to a face it's called buried. Just a massive LOL IMO. 

Just ridiculous at times.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ice_edge said:


> It seems that lost=buried these days. Well that if heel loses to a face it's called buried. Just a massive LOL IMO.
> 
> Just ridiculous at times.


Just people being melodramatic. I guess it's what you should expect from people talking about a bad soap opera featuring men in underwear/sports entertainment.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Just people being melodramatic. I guess it's what you should expect from people talking about a bad soap opera featuring men in underwear/sports entertainment.


Don't forget the sun tan and baby oil alongside underwear.

I would say that favoritism for heels in IWC has always been a problem. 

This just shows how far they will take it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Royal Rumble honestly sucked some of my excitement away from Raw. I was just expecting something, just something. 

I would honestly love for HHH to put down CM Punk. Heel HHH would be awesome and imo the best choice for CM Punk. The roster is just too weak to give CM Punk a credible heel to go up against. 

And the show doesnt just end with "Johnny, Your fired!". That wouldnt exactly make me excited for next week.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Three things I look for :

1.) Trips returning and either Firing Ace or something else....

2.) More R-Truth Promos, Hijinx, shenanigans, and SPIDAHZ

and

3.) Kharma. Will she be a RAW regular or Smackdown regular?


----------



## LILESSS (Dec 27, 2011)

Pretty dissapointed with the rumble last night...considering im in england and i was up until 3:30am watching it .
For me the Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry match sucked, i don't know what is it about them but i've never really liked watching the huge wrestlers like Mark Henry,Big Show ect maybe because you can only do so much with them.I still don't agree that DB should be champ, i know everyone is so unhappy with the WWE pushes lately but I mean cmon the guy can't hold the title when theres others like The Miz,Cody Rhodes,Sheamus,Kofi,R-Truth all gagging for a main even push!
I thought the BC match against Drew was POINTLESS, why would you show a match that lasted less than 1 minute(what was it like 20 seconds long or something)on a PPV.The second the match was annoucned I fucking knew it would be a shambles and it was.I didn't pay for the PPV just to watch a 30 second match.
Cena vs Kane I had a feeling would just boil over to nothing, and it was so obvious Kane was going to do something to Ryder in that wheelchair and the chest brace :/.But it was an average match up until the count out, where I lost interest.
RR MAINEVENT!
Pretty decent, I liked the commentators all taking part,Kofi's handstand was fucking awesome,the socco vs kobra! And some other stuff was oright.I did feel though some superstars were done over slightly, and a few entries wasted, eg del rios announcer and wade and bigshow didnt really have an impact.
Was pretty relieved when Cena didn't come in at number 30 that would have really pissed me off, but like i said that #30 was wasted on big show.Jericho's hype was pointless as he lost, although the 1v1 with shemus was pretty kewl.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

I've literally got nothing constructive to say after the PPV last night. I was fully expecting to see that Jericho had either 1: Won the Rumble or 2: Interfered in Punks match with Ziggler. As either never happened I wonder how they're going to resurrect Jerichos storyline and whether creative took Jerichos booking away from him.

It seems to me so far Jericho had been doing everything the way he wanted and it actually turned out pretty good up until the Rumble but something was different about the end result, jobbing to Sheamus, really? Legit getting thrown over the top! I was expecting to see him eliminate himself if anything.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

LILESSS said:


> bigshow didnt really have an impact.


Um... except for eliminating Miz/Cody together (something that really pissed me off after they'd both lasted so long, such an anti-climactic end to their rumbles) and also eliminating US Champ Swagger and Ziggler so that's 4 guys who are among the top heels in the company!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For the second straight year the #30 entrants were disappointing for the audience watching live lol.

As usual, cannot wait for RAW


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Expecting something big to go down tonight like Punk and Laurinaitis revealed to be working together or Jericho coming out and actually saying more than 10 words.....


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I thought the rumble was okay at best, still alot better than last years rumble? I do think people expected too much from it judging form what I read over on the Rumble discussion post, are we still living in a world where we hope for Lesner and Batista to return? Take off your tin foil hats people!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be an interesting Raw. Raws RTWM starts now


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Judgement time tonight. Just based off of that laughing stock of a PPV and how the show has been recently, it is likely to be my last for quite a while. It's sad really, I was beginning to get interested in pro wrestling again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ellthom said:


> I thought the rumble was okay at best, still alot better than last years rumble? I do think people expected too much from it judging form what I read over on the Rumble discussion post, are we still living in a world where we hope for Lesner and Batista to return? Take off your tin foil hats people!


no, we live in a world where when the build up is better than the actual event people have a right to be absolutely pissed the fuck off. Especially when theres a good majority of people who tuned in based on Jericho's "end of the world" comment on last week's raw.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

kersed said:


> Judgement time tonight. Just based off of that laughing stock of a PPV and *how the show has been recently*, it is likely to be my last for quite a while. It's sad really, I was beginning to get interested in pro wrestling again.


What the hell are you talking about? The last few RAWs have been excellent (granted the Rumble left a bit to be desired) , man there's no pleasing some people.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Interested in what HHH will do to BIG JOHHNY. He obviously hates him, but him getting fired seems like such an obvious route but I don't think it is the one WWE will choose.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HHH is on Raw so that means it's automatically guaranteed to have something watchable on it for me. I'm obviously interested in what he's going to do. To everybody expecting a heel turn, just stop lol. You're only setting yourself up for MAJOR disappointment in the 99.9% chance that it doesn't happen. Whatever goes down on Raw, I just want to see some Mania programs starting to take shape. They don't have to announce the matches or anything yet but I'd at least like to be able to speculate based on facts instead of hunches at this stage. What is HHH going to do? What will happen to Ace? What will Jericho do? What will happen to Ziggler? Is Ryder still alive? Will Cena embrace the hate? Will Kharma show up? What will Punk have to say? There a shit ton of questions and at this rate, I think we need some hint towards answers, especially regarding Jericho. He's been stringing us along for weeks now and at this rate, if he doesn't give us something then I simply won't care. 

Meh. I'm looking forward to the show but not as much as I should be considering the Rumble was last night and we are officially on the RTWM.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> HHH is on Raw so that means it's automatically guaranteed to have something watchable on it for me. I'm obviously interested in what he's going to do. To everybody expecting a heel turn, just stop lol. You're only setting yourself up for MAJOR disappointment in the 99.9% chance that it doesn't happen. Whatever goes down on Raw, I just want to see some Mania programs starting to take shape. They don't have to announce the matches or anything yet but I'd at least like to be able to speculate based on facts instead of hunches at this stage. What is HHH going to do? What will happen to Ace? What will Jericho do? What will happen to Ziggler? Is Ryder still alive? *Will Cena embrace the hate? *Will Kharma show up? What will Punk have to say? There a shit ton of questions and at this rate, I think we need some hint towards answers, especially regarding Jericho. He's been stringing us along for weeks now and at this rate, if he doesn't give us something then I simply won't care.
> 
> Meh. I'm looking forward to the show but not as much as I should be considering the Rumble was last night and we are officially on the RTWM.


I lol'd. You shoot down others hopes of an HHH heel turn and then act like there is a chance Cena will?

:gun: c'mon son


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

IAmJericho Chris Jericho 
I've got something to say.... #raw
5 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> IAmJericho Chris Jericho
> I've got something to say.... #raw
> 5 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


CMPunk CM Punk 
I wonder if anybody has anything to say tonight?
2 minutes ago


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes! Jericho/Punk. That will ease the pain that the Rumble brought me


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

buffalochipster said:


> CMPunk CM Punk
> I wonder if anybody has anything to say tonight?
> 2 minutes ago


I guess there feud begins tonight?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ellthom said:


> I thought the rumble was okay at best, still alot better than last years rumble? I do think people expected too much from it judging form what I read over on the Rumble discussion post, are we still living in a world where we hope for Lesner and Batista to return? Take off your tin foil hats people!


Well, I don't think it's some sort of conspiracy, so the tin foil hat comment doesn't make any sense. I do, however think there are a lot of fans that are dissatisfied with the current product and a large reason is because of the roster. Bringing back greats from the past, or even just hoping to see them again, can give a spark (even if it's just simple nostalgia) to an otherwise dull and paint-by-the-numbers show.

We're talking about a Royal Rumble that was more than half no-names. And it's leading to a Wrestlemania where we're going to get a combination of Mark Henry, The Big Show, Sheamus or Daniel Bryan in a title match. That's not exactly an event that will cause people to lose sleep over anticipation.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I still reckon "SHE" might be Stephanie McMahon,HHH fires Ace tonight despite his best efforts and replaces him with Stephanie,we then get a segment between Punk and Steph where Steph tells Punk although he might of gained her husbands respect,he has not earned hers,and there are other people who feel the same way she does,then Chris Jericho comes outta nowhere and blindsides Punk with the codebreaker and gets him in the Walls of Jericho while Steph announces to writhing Punk and the WWE Universise " Punk...let me introduce...the NEW #1 contender for the WWE title!" hey presto,that would be a good reason for Jericho losing at the RR last night,if he had won he wouldn't of needed Stephanie ,the "She" he's been refering to all this time ( Jericho would reveal next week that Steph had contacted him weeks ago telling him Johnny Aces job role would soon be under question and she planned to take over,and asked him to come back to RAW to help take care of Punk,but not to let their intentions known untill she got the role of GM)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't help it, *Starbuck*. They have the chance to do something genuinely special tonight. If Triple H fires Laurinaitis at the end of the show for _not_ screwing Punk, and thus turns heel, I'll mark out in a way I haven't in a long, long time (almost did for Jericho's return but Michael Cole instantly ruined it with his lame, "Oh, my!" expression, a prime example among thousands more for why he's such a terrible replacement for Jim Ross).


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pumped. These two trolls better not be trollin'.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I bet Jericho tweeted normally. And since Punk is following him, he picked up on the tweet. And decided to fool his followers.

I ain't believing this for one second


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Jericho needs to give some good explications about what happened yesterday. ''End of the world as we know it''? Explain that shit again, man! Lol.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pumped. These two trolls better not be trollin'.


Sting: Its Showtime Folks!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> I still reckon "SHE" might be Stephanie McMahon,HHH fires Ace tonight despite his best efforts and replaces him with Stephanie,we then get a segment between Punk and Steph where Steph tells Punk although he might of gained her husbands respect,he has not earned hers,and there are other people who feel the same way she does,then Chris Jericho comes outta nowhere and blindsides Punk with the codebreaker and gets him in the Walls of Jericho while Steph announces to writhing Punk and the WWE Universise " Punk...let me introduce...the NEW #1 contender for the WWE title!" hey presto,that would be a good reason for Jericho losing at the RR last night,if he had won he wouldn't of needed Stephanie ,the "She" he's been refering to all this time ( Jericho would reveal next week that Steph had contacted him weeks ago telling him Johnny Aces job role would soon be under question and she planned to take over,and asked him to come back to RAW to help take care of Punk,but not to let their intentions known untill she got the role of GM)


So in your terrible fantasy-booking scenario one becomes #1 contender to the WWE Title by simply being eliminated from the Royal Rumble and not talking for three weeks? I'm not sure if I follow.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So in your terrible fantasy-booking scenario one becomes #1 contender to the WWE Title by simply being eliminated from the Royal Rumble and not talking for three weeks? I'm not sure if I follow.


He came second,unless the actual winner is on the same brand thats usually a sureshot way to become a top contender,whats not to get? Jericho would've gone into the rumble to win it,but would've known even if he didn't he'd be in the title shot anyway once Stephanie returned and was pulling the strings.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So then in your mind, elimination order determines your "ranking" in WWE for title shots and not winning/losing matches? So then Randy Orton is #2 contender to the World Heavyweight title, over Mark Henry or The Big Show, because he was eliminated before Sheamus (whom is #1 contender) and the World Champion is Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So then in your mind, elimination order determines your "ranking" in WWE for title shots and not winning/losing matches? So then Randy Orton is #2 contender to the World Heavyweight title, over Mark Henry or The Big Show, because he was eliminated before Sheamus (whom is #1 contender) and the World Champion is Daniel Bryan?


What I just said just went over your head,READ THIS CAREFULLY,noooormally...the runner up winner of RR usually finds themselves as one of the top title contenders,Yes? No? I'm just basing my scenerio on the norms of how WWE works,don't blame it on me,if its so hard to grasp how Jericho would now be considered one of the top contenders for the WWE title,you clearly haven't been watching WWE very long.Bye now.


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

METTY said:


> HHH heel turn? Vince McMahon return? Stephanie McMahon return? The Undertaker return? Major Y2J storyline revealed?
> 
> SO MANY QUESTIONS???


But there will be no answers , but more questions come the end


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Call me crazy, but the more disappointed I am in last night's PPV, the more it has me excited for RAW tonight.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Call me crazy, but the more disappointed I am in last night's PPV, the more it has me excited for RAW tonight.


I agree completely. Maybe they'll pull a TNA and save their best for TV!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> What I just said just went over your head,READ THIS CAREFULLY,noooormally...the runner up winner of RR usually finds themselves as one of the top title contenders,Yes? No? I'm just basing my scenerio on the norms of how WWE works,don't blame it on me,if its so hard to grasp how Jericho would now be considered one of the top contenders for the WWE title,you clearly haven't been watching WWE very long.Bye now.


First off, don't try to play the intelligence card as your spelling and grammar alone already make you look like an idiot.

Secondly, it's not "over my head" I'm sarcastically making fun of you, you dumb shit.

Finally, to be blunt, I'm trying to say your idea sucks and you trying to explain it is laughable at best. The LAST THING we need is another fucking McMahon storyline. And being eliminated last in the Royal Rumble doesn't make you anymore credible than anyone else being eliminated. Especially, from the kayfabe point-of-view, that the numbers are drawn randomly.

And for the record, I have probably been watching longer than you have been alive, but keep on keeping on, little trooper.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> And for the record, I have probably been watching longer than you have been alive, but keep on keeping on, little trooper.


Well in all fairness, he's probably 8 years old. :shocked:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Well in all fairness, he's probably 8 years old. :shocked:


Add 12 years to that.:flip


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Add 12 years to that.:flip


So you're 20? Then yes, I have been watching wrestling for longer than you have been alive.

However, there is no need for me to be this salty on a damn Monday. So I'll just leave it at this: RAW has to do a lot tonight if they expect me to pay $60 (or whatever ridiculous price tag it will be this year) for Wrestlemania. Adding a McMahon to the already convoluted storyline(s) would not be a step in the right direction.

We have Triple H coming back. We have Johnny Ace as an on-air authority figure. We have, for some unknown reason, STILL a February Pay-Per-View to get through before Wrestlemania as well. The last thing I want to see is Stephanie McMahon (or Vince, Shane or Linda for that matter) on-air again. 

The biggest problem with WWE right now is the active roster. Adding in more non-wrestlers to soak up TV time is counter-productive to addressing that problem, to say the least.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So you're 20? Then yes, I have been watching wrestling for longer than you have been alive.
> 
> However, there is no need for me to be this salty on a damn Monday. So I'll just leave it at this: RAW has to do a lot tonight if they expect me to pay $60 (or whatever ridiculous price tag it will be this year) for Wrestlemania. Adding a McMahon to the already convoluted storyline(s) would not be a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...


That's your opinion,just like the scenerio I suggested was an opinion of mine of a good comeback from that clusterfuck that was The Royal Rumble,difference is,I don't outright attack your opinions,like you did mine,you was flipant with me,so I gave it back,and judging from how defensive you towards my comments,it clearly got to you.But I'm not here to argue....like I was saying...I still think "she" has some relevance which might be exposed tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pumped. These two trolls better not be trollin'.


Hot diggity damn!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I know a lot of people probably won't agree with me but I'd rather see Punk/Jericho at Mania instead of Punk/Triple H


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking forward to Raw, the actual rumble undercard matches were great, set up tonight nicely, the rumble itself though, whilst being rather funny for a whole lot of it, was very underwhelming, and quite frankly, a clusterfuck up until the Sheamus/Jericho square-off.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I know a lot of people probably won't agree with me but I'd rather see Punk/Jericho at Mania instead of Punk/Triple H


I just don't want to see Triple H/Undertaker again. That's all I really care about.


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't expect Kharma to be on Raw tonight I think she's a few months off a return yet, Cena/Kane I don't care for this feud one bit Cena 'embracing the hate' is long overdue, Punk and Jericho will not feud yet in my opinon, Jericho is being saved for Taker at Mania, HHH will sack Johnny L and maybe Steph or Vince Mc will return to replace him as GM, hoping for a good Raw tonight after last nights disgraceful Rumble PPPV


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Except for jericho & Triple h, nothing to look forward. probably going to be a shit raw.


----------



## i'm the real COO (Oct 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I just don't want to see Triple H/Undertaker again. That's all I really care about.


I couldn't agree more, I was hoping for Barrett/Taker this year but I'm still keeping faith it will happen next year


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW should be a awesome show tonight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I know a lot of people probably won't agree with me but I'd rather see Punk/Jericho at Mania instead of Punk/Triple H


Anyone who disagrees with this is a moron. Punk and Jericho could put on a classic. HHH/Punk would not only be a boring rehash, but I highly doubt HHH would put Punk over. It would be pointless


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

If Punk beat a Heel HHH at WM it'd put him over HUGE but 1)HHH won't turn Heel and 2) He won't put Punk over lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Can't help it, *Starbuck*. They have the chance to do something genuinely special tonight. If Triple H fires Laurinaitis at the end of the show for _not_ screwing Punk, and thus turns heel, I'll mark out in a way I haven't in a long, long time (almost did for Jericho's return but Michael Cole instantly ruined it with his lame, "Oh, my!" expression, a prime example among thousands more for why he's such a terrible replacement for Jim Ross).


Oh trust me. You know I'd mark just as hard on the off chance that it happens lol. I've wanted one last heel run from Trips for years now. I just don't see it happening though. He'll come back, we'll get a few segments where he puts Ace through his paces most likely, Punk will probably turn up for a few jibes and then he'll fire him. I'm keeping my expectations low to avoid disappointment. It seems to be the only way to stomach WWE and possible/probably major storylines these days.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Anyone who disagrees with this is a moron. Punk and Jericho could put on a classic. HHH/Punk would not only be a boring rehash, but I highly doubt HHH would put Punk over. It would be pointless


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

damn , if Trips turn heel it won't be the same without JR's shocked voice 

"Why Triple h ?! Tell me Why ?! You Son of a Bitch!!" .. i miss that shit 

now it's just lawler and cole doing that awkward silence with low pitched "oh"s here and there


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If HHH turns heel tonight, I don't see how they can explain it. Didn't him and Punk pretty much bury the hatchet just three months ago? Jesus.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> Looking forward to Jericho's rant, and please no more of this Kane/Cena bullshit.


Judging by the Elimination Chamber contestants, the Kane/Cena "bullshit" is far from over.


----------



## mrbateman (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it 45 minutes left until it starts? From sweden so don't really know. Thank you for quick answer.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

mrbateman said:


> Is it 45 minutes left until it starts? From sweden so don't really know. Thank you for quick answer.


3 hours 40 minutes until it starts.


----------



## mrbateman (Jun 28, 2011)

Trelan said:


> 3 hours 40 minutes until it starts.




SHITT! Damn time, I was almost sure it started within this hour..Thought it only was 4 or 5 hours between us.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> damn , if Trips turn heel it won't be the same without JR's shocked voice
> 
> "Why Triple h ?! Tell me Why ?! You Son of a Bitch!!" .. i miss that shit
> 
> now it's just lawler and cole doing that awkward silence with low pitched "oh"s here and there


lol JR used to sell the fuck out of a HHH dirty tactic.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> The main event of the 2/19 Raw Elimination Chamber PPV will see WWE champ CM Punk defend his title in the Chamber against Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, Kofi Kingston, The Miz and R-Truth.



Does anyone else think this will changed if a new GM is appointed tonight? 

John Cena & Kane should be in the place of R-Truth & Kofi


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol JR used to sell the fuck out of a HHH dirty tactic.


If JR calls Raw then we know shits going down lol. There's no way HHH will turn heel without putting JR on commentary to sell it for him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Does anyone else think this will changed if a new GM is appointed tonight?
> 
> John Cena & Kane should be in the place of R-Truth & Kofi


Cena should not be anywhere near a title match until after WM, therefore he needs something for the PPV so a match with Kane is the next best thing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Does anyone else think this will changed if a new GM is appointed tonight?
> 
> John Cena & Kane should be in the place of R-Truth & Kofi


If thats the lineup I'm pretty sure Punk will be heading into WM as the Champion
:gun:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If JR calls Raw then we know shits going down lol. There's no way HHH will turn heel without putting JR on commentary to sell it for him.


What was the moment where JR was saying to HHH, "What a no good lousy son of a bitch" :lmao so epic


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why are people saying HHH will turn? Did I miss something?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Screw you guys, now I miss JR on commentary again.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Cena should not be anywhere near a title match until after WM, therefore he needs something for the PPV so a match with Kane is the next best thing.


I just wanted the chamber match to have as many stars as possible, I dont want Cena to win at all.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Why are people saying HHH will turn? Did I miss something?


those are the same people saying cena will turn. If you ask me HHH has a better chance at turning than cena does though


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ice_edge said:


> It seems that lost=buried these days. Well that if heel loses to a face it's called buried. Just a massive LOL IMO.
> 
> Just ridiculous at times.


losing 4 times in under 5 minutes and being made to look like a joke during the match is a burial.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> I just wanted the chamber match to have as many stars as possible, I dont want Cena to win at all.


I totally understand that side of it, but just like the Rumble match with Cena already booked in a match at WM it jsut looks "wrong " to me to have him in a title match (or a #1 contender's match like the Rumble). Plus your going to need other matches on the card besides just the 2 EC matches
, and Cena/Kane never really "finished" their match at RR.

The EC match is usually a very good match to watch regarldess of the stars in the match and with Punk/Ziggler/Jericho/and Kofi this one should be no different.


----------



## Generation_Dayy (Jan 30, 2012)

That Chambers Match Will be so LAME .. Kofi ? Honestly 

I Really Want Jericho To Win, And Punk to Use his rematch At WM 
Sheamus could fight Ortan Or Big Show at WM for the Heavyweight title . blah


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm hoping WWE give us something...anything, tonight to show that they are getting the ball rolling regarding the RTWM. Hopefully I have a good show to watch when I get up in the morning.


----------



## AoM93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Generation_Dayy said:


> That Chambers Match Will be so LAME .. Kofi ? Honestly
> 
> I Really Want Jericho To Win, And Punk to Use his rematch At WM
> Sheamus could fight Ortan Or Big Show at WM for the Heavyweight title . blah


In order to have another shorth title reign from punk?


----------



## Generation_Dayy (Jan 30, 2012)

I Really WANT Kane and Cena to give me the Same BRAWL feeling that Austin and Undertaker used to Give me ... WTH!!!! 
Cena Better come for BLOOD Tonight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Generation_Dayy said:


> I Really WANT Kane and Cena to give me the Same BRAWL feeling that Austin and Undertaker used to Give me ... WTH!!!!
> Cena Better come for BLOOD Tonight.


Nah Cena will just do this.










Boy that Kane was one tough cookie last night! He really is a monster! WOW


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Still watching old rumbles. 1992 now


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

something is telling me we will get more than just Triple H from the McMahon family tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm hoping Bro shows up again tonight. He's clearly stupid enough to show up considering he showed up at the rumble and put himself in harms way.

This time I think Eve is getting chokeslammed or tomestoned.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If any of you happen to see a fat guy wearing a purple Macho Man shirt in the crowd tonight, feel free to pop for me. Hoping for a good show- I'm on a good run of great events when I happen to go. Would like a surprise or two, but will be glad to just finally go to a show where marking for CM Punk isn't the minority.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw Tonight.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If JR calls Raw then we know shits going down lol. There's no way HHH will turn heel without putting JR on commentary to sell it for him.


Haha! No doubt. JR is the king of selling shit on commentary. 

I would love to hear a good ol' "SON UVA BITCH! WHAT THE HELL?!?! THIS IS CARNAGE!" :lmao


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

How long till raw?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish the USA Network would cut off NCIS at 8 and cut in live to WWE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Didnt catch last nights pro powl score. Anyone?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'm being a super massive mark tonight, all excited over the small possibility of a HHH heel turn. Just watched HHH bash in Earl Hebner on YT just to get me pumped lol.

There's about a 5% chance of it happening though so i won't get too excited. Hopefully this Kane/Cena stuff doesn't take up too much time, it's such a boring feud


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Didnt catch last nights pro powl score. Anyone?


59-41 AFC wins, Brandon Marshall wins MVP


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lauranaitis = ratings


----------



## MatRykiel25 (Dec 2, 2007)

Anybody thinks Taker appears on Raw to confront Triple H.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

kennedy=god said:


> I'm being a super massive mark tonight, all excited over the small possibility of a HHH heel turn. Just watched HHH bash in Earl Hebner on YT just to get me pumped lol.
> 
> There's about a 5% chance of it happening though so i won't get too excited. Hopefully this Kane/Cena stuff doesn't take up too much time, it's such a boring feud


Make that about 0.01%. Now that they've announced the Elimination Chamber participants it's pretty much guaranteed we're getting HHH vs. Undertaker.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Trips WILL turn heel tonight, Steph will be there..possibly Vince but not as likely. 

Can't wait, TRIPS FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Lauranaitis = ratings


:ace3

Big Johnny to be made PERMANENT general manager.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Twelve pack of beer? Check.
Fingers crossed that Jinder Mahal does not appear tonight? Check.
"Somebody Call My Momma" as my new ringtone? Check.

I'm ready for RAW, how bout y'all?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Verdict123 said:


> How long till raw?


1.Go find a clock.

2. Look at the clock.

3. Now you know how much time is left until Raw.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it just me or does 14-15 pages for this thread one hour before showtime seem a bit low?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crap needs to be better than the RR, which won't be hard. 
But if not, then we're about to have another year where it doesn't really feel like the RTWM.
I remember last year, it didn't really feel like it.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Never thought I'd see the day that I pull for Laurinaitis to keep his job. The guy has become rather entertaining, even if his voice grates on my fucking nerves.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Never thought I'd see the day that I pull for Laurinaitis to keep his job. The guy has become rather entertaining, even if his voice grates on my fucking nerves.


I agree, great character.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Can someone give me a quick rundown about the Cena and Kane match at Rumble. What happened?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

kersed said:


> Judgement time tonight. Just based off of that laughing stock of a PPV and how the show has been recently, it is likely to be my last for quite a while. It's sad really, I was beginning to get interested in pro wrestling again.


I'm slowly coming to this. They got until Wrestlemania. If Mania is as bad as last year... I quit... for the second time.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Never thought I'd see the day that I pull for Laurinaitis to keep his job. The guy has become rather entertaining, even if his voice grates on my fucking nerves.


I agree. At least it has been far better than the anonymous GM BS as well.

Anyway, hopefully RAW will be good. I expect a "Great White Celebration". Hopefully we will see something from Jericho as to where they will go with him now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Can someone give me a quick rundown about the Cena and Kane match at Rumble. What happened?


Went to a double count out, they brawled to the back where Kane got the better of Cena. Kane then dragged Ryder out to the ring and tombstoned him, Cena came back to help Ryder and got a chokeslam and that was it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> HHH is on Raw so that means it's automatically guaranteed to have something watchable on it for me. I'm obviously interested in what he's going to do. To everybody expecting a heel turn, just stop lol. You're only setting yourself up for MAJOR disappointment in the 99.9% chance that it doesn't happen. Whatever goes down on Raw, I just want to see some Mania programs starting to take shape. They don't have to announce the matches or anything yet but I'd at least like to be able to speculate based on facts instead of hunches at this stage. What is HHH going to do? What will happen to Ace? What will Jericho do? What will happen to Ziggler? Is Ryder still alive? Will Cena embrace the hate? Will Kharma show up? What will Punk have to say? There a shit ton of questions and at this rate, I think we need some hint towards answers, especially regarding Jericho. He's been stringing us along for weeks now and at this rate, if he doesn't give us something then I simply won't care.
> 
> Meh. I'm looking forward to the show but not as much as I should be considering the Rumble was last night and we are officially on the RTWM.


So basically, you'll see what he does, then when he's finished, you'll promptly turn RAW off. 


But seriously, it should be interesting what transpires tonight and hopefully....this show is an improvement over the Rumble last night.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Y2Joe said:


> 1.Go find a clock.
> 
> 2. Look at the clock.
> 
> 3. Now you know how much time is left until Raw.


unk2


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Can someone give me a quick rundown about the Cena and Kane match at Rumble. What happened?


They fought, it ended in a countout, Kane and Cena then beat each other up heading to the back, Kane then laid Cena out. Proceeded to knock through Ryders dressing room, beat him up, wheeled him out to the ring, threw him into the ring, broken back an all, then tombstoned him. Cena then came to, ran out to Ryders rescue, and then got chokeslammed. End.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Can someone give me a quick rundown about the Cena and Kane match at Rumble. What happened?


-They had a match
-They both got counted out.
-Backstage brawl
-Kane then breaks in Zack's room and drags him on his wheelchair to the arena while cena is unconscious
-Kane tombstones zack in the ring.
-Kane leaves and cena comes out to help out zack.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

You know something? Fuck Triple H. Yeah, I know the board will likely not back me on this one, but to Hell with it, it must be said.

It has nothing to do with the marriage, or the alleged "burials" or any of that. It is just that he simply is an uninteresting character who hasn't evolved in over a decade and cuts the same shitty 20 minute promo he's been riding for self same decade.

Anybody who is a Triple H fan but breaks Cena's balls for being stale and changeless and cries like they've got a metric ton of sand in their vagina for a "heel turn" is a giant hypocrite and ironically enough, a _douchebag_.

The last 10 or 15 minutes and whatever overrun they give to Triple H flapping his gums and sticking himself into a storyline he doesn't belong in is going to be EXCRUCIATINGLY BORING for me.

Edit: Lets not forget to take some shots at the guy's physique. His pecs are borderline man books and he's got a preggo belly to boot. He's also 43 goddamned years old and not getting any younger. Is a guy like Triple H the future? Should he get 20 minutes at everybody else's expense?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Went to a double count out, they brawled to the back where Kane got the better of Cena. Kane then dragged Ryder out to the ring and tombstoned him, Cena came back to help Ryder and got a chokeslam and that was it





CandyCoatedChaos said:


> They fought, it ended in a countout, Kane and Cena then beat each other up heading to the back, Kane then laid Cena out. Proceeded to knock through Ryders dressing room, beat him up, wheeled him out to the ring, threw him into the ring, broken back an all, then tombstoned him. Cena then came to, ran out to Ryders rescue, and then got chokeslammed. End.





BrokenWater said:


> -They had a match
> -They both got counted out.
> -Backstage brawl
> -Kane then breaks in Zack's room and drags him on his wheelchair to the arena while cena is unconscious
> ...


Awful


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

last two raws were really good. last paperview was crap. what does the future hold for tonight? who knows


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> You know something? Fuck Triple H. Yeah, I know the board will likely not back me on this one, but to Hell with it, it must be said.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the marriage, or the alleged "burials" or any of that. It is just that he simply is an uninteresting character who hasn't evolved in over a decade and cuts the same shitty 20 minute promo he's been riding for self same decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

22 minutes till the Road to Wrestlemania starts getting paved with disappointment.


----------



## The German 16 (Jan 30, 2012)

Things im hoping from tonights raw are:

Big johnny keeps his job
HHH doesnt bury everything in sight
kane continues his rampage
and a half decent main event

after the underwhelming RR i think its deserved


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> I'm slowly coming to this. They got until Wrestlemania. If Mania is as bad as last year... I quit... for the second time.


Same here. It NEEDS to deliver or I might be done again like I was in 2006. So much safe and sterile crap I can take.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

If sheamus starts the show I insta turn off my stream


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mania won't be bad this year, they wouldn't do a year of build up to have the match end in a pointless count out, as much as I hate to say this, Cena is going over cleanly


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

kane thing vs cena should have ended last night. i cant take it anymore


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, wrestlemania is only about 2 months away. time flies faster every year.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight's RAW. Laurinaitis probably won't get fired; if he does, I'd love to see Edge take over the GM spot. If Laurinaitis gets future endeavored, I will laugh. But he won't. Only time will tell.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> If sheamus starts the show I insta turn off my stream


:ace3

Big Johnny to open.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> :ace3
> 
> Big Johnny to open.


YES then HHH comes out and then Punk and then a HHH heel turn
:mark:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Verdict123 said:


> unk2


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope I don't have to see Ryder and his abysmal acting tonight aside from in recaps.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> YES then HHH comes out and then Punk and then a HHH heel turn
> :mark:


If Triple H turns heel it would be more (read 100%) likely to happen at the very end of the show so we watch next week.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Stupid warning bot


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

WARNING.BOT said:


> If Triple H turns heel it would be more (read 100%) likely to happen at the very end of the show so we watch next week.


We will ALL still watch next week.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Raw starts in 8 minutes right?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> Raw starts in 8 minutes right?


Correct.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Triple H does indeed turn heel, it would happen at the end of the show.

Looking forward to Bro, Fella's rumble speech?, and BIG JOHNNY.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mikecala98 said:


> Raw starts in 8 minutes right?


go look at a clock jabroni


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cannot believe how many people didn't like the rumble, You all need to consume more alcohol.I did & my memories are it was a rumble all rumbles are the sam.FUN!. Onto raw I love Jericho but I hope he comes out plays to the crowd for 10 mins says "I quit" and leaves.He can then get on twitter and run WWE into the ground(especially their "champion" punk)next week punk shoots on Jericho and the rest writes itself.HHH hopefully will turn heel.No-one does better heel promos then this guy but who will be the object of his heeldom?Pobably undertaker Im hoping Bryan.HHH can live up too all the things Punk said about him.Zack Ryder?? never enjoyed his gimmick give him a month off and he can come back as a serious Broski.Cena & Kane Ive been enjoying it in spots..as long as it ends in Cena & Kane D/P'ing Eve then its a good pay-off....


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

killacamt said:


> go look at a clock jabroni


Ugh, nobody gets it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

adamant99 said:


> You all need to consume more alcohol.


I heard that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

4 moar minutes.. wait actually 20 minutes for us canadians


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm also hoping for a RICARDO "ROYAL RUMBLE" RODRIGUEZ appearance.

edit: @Cycloneon: that's why I watch a stream instead of the score. 15 tape delay can kiss my ass


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RAW STARTS at 21:00 EST. 

http://time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

2 min warning


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Odds on Sheamus versus Mahal once again tonight?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

In on thread where everyone expects 10 superstars to return from Lesnar to Taker, just like last night, and then watch them complain when none of them comeback.

Then when one star returns (HHH) and buries someone, people will complain because the undercard wasn't pushed (like it was last night).


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Over/under set at 19 minutes of wrestling time.
Over/under set at 38 minutes of promo time.
Over/under set at 38 minutes of WWE commercials (Mania, Youtube, Twitter).


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NCIS making jokes about Pro-Wrestling? Damn them to hell!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Triple H starts off RAW tonight does his 20 min seg and thats all we see of him


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Where's JDMan? HHH in the house.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

yes sir we promised you a great main event..


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lowering my expectations for this one for sure....

Alright Chumps, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

over under on forum crashes?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Here we gooooo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please have a good rebound show. They need it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i think a big name or big angle will start tonight, but probably not, cause i'm retarded.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm sure JDMan will show up soon. It won't be the same without him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Will Taker come back tonight to confront Triple H and set up their Mania match? Lets find out!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Here we goo!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Big Ace!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HER WE GO. JOHNNY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Totally should be there right now....
Not all that disappointed though.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ace to start!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr. Excitement!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THANK GOD no sheaums


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

HHH IS GOD....FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST CAME IN MY NEW BOXERS BUT EYEDEESEA ..WORTH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Johnny Ace in the house


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat smile. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Johnny trollface


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I DON'T CARE WHO RUNS THE SHOW!!!

I DON'T CARE ABOUT EVIL BOSS ANGLES!!!

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Will Taker come back tonight to confront Triple H and set up their Mania match? Lets find out!


na nobody wants to see that again


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a good thing Cole didn't say "The Greatest Royal Rumble of ALL TIME" just like he does after every Rumble.

EDIT: Lawler just said historic. Fuck it fpalm


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

I love Johnny Ace.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

lol wtf is john doing, trolling around


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Johnny pulling a Jericho


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

johnny ace is raw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'd love it if for just ONCE we'd start out with the signature and then when they go to the arena we here unexpectedly ..."welcome everyone to MON DAY NIGHT RAWWWWWWW" from vince on commentary with king. lol would be awesome. 

i'm already bored with this show...lets get a divas match going!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ace is a man of the people.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Why is everyone down on the rumble? A miracle happened last night. 

A man with a broken back moved his legs freely. Lord only knows what he might do tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

After Johnny Ace and Trips are done talking, Undertaker will appear and chokeslam Johnny.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

psx71 said:


> It's a good thing Cole didn't say "The Greatest Royal Rumble of ALL TIME" just like he does after every Rumble.
> 
> EDIT: Lawler just said historic. Fuck it fpalm


To be fair, faliures can be historic too


----------



## bunnm09 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got to be honest, I'm a huge Jericho fan but Johnny Ace is my favorite thing on Raw right now. Hell, he is my favorite thing on Raw in a long long time


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

With all this pandering, Ace really does look like a Republican candidate.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

did lawler just seriously fucking say the rumble was historic? shut the fuck up king!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Johnny screams corporate smug. I love it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I love Johnny Ace!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh god, Johnny... :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Last night was a historic Royal Rumble" exactly how HISTORIC was that royal rumble Jerry? smh


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait to hear HHH talk for 20 minutes -_-


----------



## EvanTOT (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone post a working live stream for this? Thanks!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

where the fuck did that guy get a grape fanta t-shirt


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I really hope they kill off this character tonight, not that I want HHH back as GM but hell...I'd take the laptop over Johnny Ace.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

virus21 said:


> To be fair, faliures can be historic too


Touché


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

You know if HHH doesn't turn heel and just fired Johnny then this would be a disappointment.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

WWE you hire this guy as the General Manager! What a waste of talent if you don't.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love listening to this guy cut promos.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Get used to that Wrestlemania sign because they are going to show it to you 25 times a show between now & Mania.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Elimination Pay-Per-View. Yup, that's what it's called, Johnny.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice heat for Ziggler.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

The Elimination Pay Per View............what?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KOFI???????
HECK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not a bad raw EC


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ Miz is one ugly motherfucker.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ELIMINATION PAY PER VIEW :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

currently fighting myself to stay awake **yawns**


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho!!!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Elimination PPV?

Lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice star power. You would think the chamber is for the IC title.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz and Truth??? Seriously?

Jericho???? Just show up and get a title shot?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That should be a good match, but no real big guy, so that's a bit odd.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I actually hope Johnny Ace doesn't get fired. I'm starting to like his character.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnny Ace is so awesome


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

crash


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG is CM Punk ever going to be in a match with a real superstar like Cena, HHH or Undertaker during this title run??


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

johnny ace is botching his lines


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

So, Cena vs Kane in a rubber match before WM 28. Yep, Cena's going over strong.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Kofi vs the Miz got no reaction.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Punk vs Bryan!!!!! <3


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

BRYAN PUNK!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I already read about the match for the Elimination Pay-Per-View, Johnny.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Just jizzed.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sometimes Lauriniatis really does give Scott Steiner a run for his money on the stick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB Vs. Punk?!?! The net fans just jizzed themselves!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I nutted


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bryan vs. Punk? I'm happy.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Johnny Ace has horrible grammar..................its gold is what it is


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan vs Punk HOLY SHIT! Can't wait to see Brock return tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:mark


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FUCK YES at Punk/Bryan!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHY AM I NOT THERE???????????
CRAP CRAP CRAP!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

crash #1


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

honestly i like johnny ace more than cm punk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> "Last night was a historic Royal Rumble" exactly how HISTORIC was that royal rumble Jerry? smh


the same way it was controversial ..


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk vs Bryan??? Marking out, bro!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CM PUNK IS FUCKIN' UP THE DAMN SONG!*


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Punk vs Bryan, Hope it gets 15 mins +


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Johnny Ace is, both kayfabe and IRL-wise, awesome.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is killing the mood. Jesus.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Punk, Kofi, Dolph, Miz, Truth, Jericho

Dolph and Jericho only two ready right now to take the title off Punk, and even then I doubt it ends with Punk losing.

PUNK VS. BRYAN!!!!


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Shitty ass crowd..and how does a talentless fuck like Punk crash these shitty servers?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Christ Miz is one ugly motherfucker.


Did you see him at the beginning of the Rumble with his spray on tan missing half his face? It was terrible. 

Kofi just got a decent pop, already getting a push. 

and Punk sucks at working the crowd.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont care what anyone says Ace/Punk=McMahon/Austin


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

A thorn in his side, Cole? You've been a thorn in everybody's side for a long time.

Also, goodbye clown shoes.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Raw already better than Royal Rumble.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Copyright infringement?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Seriously people think this guy is the man?

Dork?? please......


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Shitty crowd.

How does a talentless fuck like Punk crash these shitty servers?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I've never noticed how long Punk's neck is before.

Jesus.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Next Big Thing is returning tonight guys.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

One word? Yay, he managed one eventually.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

crash #2 it seems..


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

HAITCH IS TURNING HEEL.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

How did Kofi get into the EC match?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Classic swerve if punk and johnny ace are together


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk stealing Bart Simpsons lines


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Punk is no good. Get rid of him.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

They actually showed that Elimination PPV was trending? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly Kelly knows how to do that VERY well.

And BeAStar, Punk. Be a Star.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ripping off Bart Simpson?

Come on punk SMH


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anybody else feel like Punk tries too hard?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Somethings up tonight. I smell a swerve with Triple H with Punk really pushing the fact that Triple H will fire Johnny Ace.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to BA*, Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry Ace. Did you say that you are Crative?


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Please stop with the Dolph Ziggler overload. He's nothing special especially with that horrendous theme music. He needs a name change, a theme music change, and he needs to stop overselling so much. Stop trying to be like Mr. Perfect. You'll never be him. Also, get rid of the Miz. He brings nothing to the company at all.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is going to be a long night on these forums. They already crashed twice and the show just started!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Big Johnny being nice cause his job is on the line.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ace Crusher this foo' already, Johnny!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk is such a mean guy.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Man how times have changed, CM Punk cant even get a reaction.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk should very far away from comedy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I think Big Johnny is still trying to reacquaint himself with the English language after all that time in Japan

Punk vs Bryan?:mark::mark:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Johnny Ace fucking wins.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Get used to that Wrestlemania sign because they are going to show it to you 25 times a show between now & Mania.


That's what I hate about this time of year the most. It's like damn we get it. Mania is coming soon.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Does anybody else feel like Punk tries too hard?


Too hard to be a good guy, but too natural to be a heel...


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

BRYAN AND PUNK PROMO

Here we go baby


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

D-BRYANN.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

How could anyone hate Mr Excitement


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh look, it's the least credible World Champion of all time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Too many trolls in the ring. Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Are you sleepy?''

Cringe.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is such a troll I love his YES! YES! YES!, chant


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

At least DB is excited to be champ.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No heat for Bryan again. Just kidding, he's getting heat.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Bart Simpson >>>>> Phillip Brooks


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

It's that boy...D-Bryan!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so sad I'm not there. So sad....
This is crazy that this is happening tonight!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Apokolips said:


> Man how times have changed, CM Punk cant even get a reaction.


The fuck are you watching?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan is one trolling son of a bitch.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ohyeah11 said:


> Please stop with the Dolph Ziggler overload. He's nothing special especially with that horrendous theme music. He needs a name change, a theme music change, and he needs to stop overselling so much. Stop trying to be like Mr. Perfect. You'll never be him. Also, get rid of the Miz. He brings nothing to the company at all.


Nice relevant post


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Michael Cole doesn't seem to like Danielson's presence.
Are they turning Bryan face again?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

YES YES! It's the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION. YES YES YES!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

CM Punk is a jerk!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

gosh I can't stand Bryan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Suck and Blow:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Who would have thought that with the WHC, the WWE champ and johnny ace in the ring, johnny ace is the more interesting person there.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

trips to turn heel tonight and team up with ace, calling it...isnt it obvious?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I certainly don't care about their personal problems Bryan, so yeah.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Shitty crowd.

How does a talentless fuck like Punk crash these shitty servers?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk v Bryan trending, I agree, world, I agree.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

TWITTER TRENDING NOW: WWE SUCKS!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Crowd hating Bryan

Inb4 Barrett fanboys saying crowd's dead


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is better on the mic than CM Punk. Come at me.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Should the WWE stop calling the Big Show the Worlds Largest athlete since Eddy Curry is back?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YOU'RE NOT EXACTLY MUCH OF A CHALLENGE. Haha


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Shitty crowd.
> 
> How does a talentless fuck like Punk crash these shitty servers?


you serious there, bro?


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

That Mega maid pic made my night. Props to you, sir.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol best wrestler in the world. If you say it enough times, people will believe it.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan is great


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here comes Jericho.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

best wrestler in the world.....what a douche


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Great comeback Punk...what the fuck is going on with him tonight?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Troll overload


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

DB...fist time match..

Punk..*looks at the camera and winks*


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> How did Kofi get into the EC match?


How did Truth? Or Miz & Jericho for that matter? None of them have done anything for the last month...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DB= Role Model for today's kids.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh God.

Vegan vs Drug Free.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

is Bryan the new troll?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vegan is the new straight edge


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Boooo he's a vegan! boooo!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Bryan "I'm more than just a good wrestler"

Crowd " You're a vegan too!"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

has this opening segment actually accomplished anything? I dont see that it has.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Lmao I'm a Vegan


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Bryan outclassing Punk in this promo


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Best wrestler in the world? Come on, Punk. You can't say that to DBryan.

"HAHAHAHA. I'm a vegan!"


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bryan sure does have that douche gimmick down to a science.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Shitty crowd.
> 
> How does a talentless fuck like Punk crash these shitty servers?


I see you're trying very hard to get a reaction from people on this forum tonight. Keep up the good work, chap.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Vegans are evil


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

too many kids to get that one


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

CM Punk is Corney as fuck now.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

D. Bryan da gawd vegan.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Vegan means I'm better than you!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

DB is getting to be such a great heel. DB v CM Punk please!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is really...off.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

sorry to say, but punk got owned like fuck.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Vegans vs. StraightEdges. Ten years ago it was alcoholics.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder how hard it is for these two to keep a straight face during this promo


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Is Daniel Bryan a heel? Because I really can't tell.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Nice relevant post


It would have been relevant IF this forum actually had a good server......Dolph Ziggler is garbage, plain and simple.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk's got absolutely no material to work with right now.

Awkward.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This crowd needs shooting, oh wait, already dead.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

SHEAMUS!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SHEAMUS!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

TOO MANY FUCKING LIMES!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus to ruin this segment.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YES! SHEAMUS = RATINGS

FUCK DB AND CM FUNK


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mad pop for Sheamus


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sooooo disappointed I didn't go to this. SO disappointed. Haha.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yay, "give them a show!".

How joyus, can you get any more desperate.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

uhh fuck off sheamus


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Be gone Sheamus.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Sheamus is over a sshit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for Fella.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

They should let those two call their own match. The WWE style will probably ruin it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Oh God.
> 
> Vegan vs Drug Free.


Where's the party at?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Didn't they try the whole push Sheamus to the moon and make him champ thing before? 



Yeah, how'd that work out for ya?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FELLAH! So Over.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus's Elimination Chamber advertisement pisses me off mainly because he is Irish not Scottish...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That "What do you eat?" joke was bad. I know he was trying to make a gay joke, but it doesn't really make sense. Bryan should have just said pussy.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Sheamus please leave


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Bryan actually sounded better than Punk in that segment.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Should the WWE stop calling the Big Show the Worlds Largest athlete since Eddy Curry is back?


He's under 300 lbs. now.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I wanna hear him say "Dubya Dubya E" like he always does.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lobsterhead!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sheamus is the future.

FUCK OFF PUNK.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Sheamus is over


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Dear lord, Sheamus is more five year old than 20 Cena's.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Yawn...... Sheamus


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Sheamus, please tell me a story of your family back in Ireland. Always good for some Darwin awards.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to try to like Shaemus. The fact that he's often the third wheel n a feud makes me not care about him too much but I'll be open minded.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus, Ireland's shame.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

sheamus is starting to grow on me


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Erin Go Burgh!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sheamus just made punk look amature


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Sheamus turning into Batista

NOOOOOOO


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Knock the ginger right out of him, Johnny.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"#RAW" in the top left corner. fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont hate sheamus, i dont even dislike him...but i just cant get into his character.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Punk vs Bryan


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

If the people in the ring is the future of the WWE, the road to Wrestlemania is going to be a sad journey.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I think Sheamus has actually gotten worse on the mic


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I really was interested to know what Daniel Bryan eats.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Orton Vs Ziggler for the 500th time


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So, yeah. Should be a good match, but I give it a 75% chance of ending in total fuckery.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm actually surprised to say this but Bryan saved a Punk promo for the better. Punk didn't have shit to work with.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Seeing Punk and Bryan in this situation is so fucking awesome for people who have followed them for their whole careers.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I was marking too much, what was Sheamus' purpose then?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't understand the point of that segment, other than to get Sheamus in the ring with the 2 World champions. Oh well.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Disciple514 said:


> If the people in the ring is the future of the WWE, the road to Wrestlemania is going to be a sad journey.


Brock Lesnar is the future because he is going to return tonight and bury the entire roster, including Triple H.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol orton vs ziggler for the second segment. how many times has this happened over the past 6 months?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Orton vs Ziggler, how original.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

why all the Punk hate, you were just singing his praises not to long ago. So what all the kids didn't get his what do you eat joke, I know you got it.

Punk>You FTW


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk is REALLY off. When he has no material to work with, he tries WAY too hard. Yuck.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I love Punk, but he's absolutely awful right now. He doesn't seem comfortable in his current role.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk v Bryan, the Internet just collectily sprung wood


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok segment Bryan owns!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk as a straight up face is not a good idea. This is what we're left with...Mr. Anderson.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

That whole segment bored me.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

FUCK OFF ZIGGLER.

Looking forward to Punk/Bryan. Should be a great match. At least both of them are talented and actually deserve TV time.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice promo by Sheamus there, but does CM not want to drop a pipe bomb on his RL friend bc he seemed kinda weak in that whole promo @ D Bry.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There is NO need for Dolph Vs. Orton for the 9th time in the past 4 months.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I was marking too much, what was Sheamus' purpose then?


Just to be awesome, really.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Didn't they try the whole push Sheamus to the moon and make him champ thing before?
> 
> Yeah, how'd that work out for ya?


That was as a conniving and cowardly heel. It was clearly a mistake. Sheamus is supposed to be the hard-headed, hot-tempered laugh-in-fear's-face superhero sort. The crowd wanted to cheer for him for almost a year before he officially turned.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

FOR THE FIRST TIME.....in six weeks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's everyone seem to think Lesnar is returning tonight did i miss something?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Bubz said:


> Seeing Punk and Bryan in this situation is so fucking awesome for people who have followed them for their whole careers.


This..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Bryan is an awesome dueche.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Randy Orton vs. Zolph Ziggler, eh?
Sounds like the perfect time for Barrett to get some revenge.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone think it's possible that we wont have any shenanigans for the Bryan Vs. Punk match?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Evil Ed said:


> Why's everyone seem to think Lesnar is returning tonight did i miss something?


People think that? LOL


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Good lord Punk gets worse every week. Get that fucker away from the main event scene.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

yawn... it's just not the same without the attitude era stars and their charisma on the mic. Now a bunch of random matches that don't really thrill me.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk is basically Bart Simpson to Laurinaitis's Skinner. He's even stealing his lines.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

QuietStormBlood said:


> why all the Punk hate, you were just singing his praises not to long ago. So what all the kids didn't get his what do you eat joke, I know you got it.
> 
> Punk>You FTW



I'm a pretty big Punk mark...that last segment was PAINFUL. If you couldn't see that you're a completely blind mark.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Orton/Ziggler again? Is this going to be the next Kingston/Ziggler? I honestly feel like I've seen this match 5 times in the past 3 months. It doesn't progress anything, it isn't a feud with anything at stake either. These guys aren't even on the same brand. What the hell kind of booking is this?

Edit: As the opener no less, ALL THE TIME.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

greendude11 said:


> Randy Orton vs. Zolph Ziggler, eh?
> Sounds like the perfect time for Barrett to get some revenge.


Wade was buried with that shitty ass new theme he got. He is now irrelevant.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

So I imagine a lot of keyboards are gonna be wet tonight from the cum from users watching the punk Bryan match.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

That Vegan line by Punk was so bad. 

Straight Edge means Im smarmier than you.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, when Bryan and Punk were talking about being Best in the World, I was getting excited that Jericho might come out.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Evil Ed said:


> Why's everyone seem to think Lesnar is returning tonight did i miss something?


People always seem to think people who aren't returning are returning for some reason.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Wade Barrett have a Luxury Box?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Punk was absolutely horrible in that segment.. What's up with him lately? Bryan did amazing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Bubz said:


> Seeing Punk and Bryan in this situation is so fucking awesome for people who have followed them for their whole careers.


It really is cool to see Bryan in this this role. I saw him wrestle live in front of 150 people less than 2 years ago and now he's the world champion. 

I didn't start following independent wrestling until Punk was already signed but I still love seeing a guy that took that path become one of the top guys in the company.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Sheamus turning into Batista
> 
> NOOOOOOO


Nah, not even close. Sheamus isn't as much of a douche backstage. 

How come Sheamus said one thing compared to Punk's 20 and got more of a laugh/pop than Punk? Oh right: charisma. If Hogan was a 10 in Charisma, then Sheamus is at least a 6 talking, 8 in action. Punk is like a -2. 

The match should be good at least. 

This crowd SUCKS so far though, they were DEAD upon return from commercial. Scumbags


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't want to freak your heart fella, but everybody knows that your not in the main event. Rock vs. Cena will be. Hell, even if they weren't there, it don't look promising.

2011 - Alberto Del Rio (Opened WrestleMania)
2010 - Edge (Match 7 of 10)
2009 - Randy Orton (Main Event somehow, oh wait Triple H was there)
2008 - John Cena (Match 7 of 9)
2007 - The Undertaker (Match 4 of 8)

And that is just the last 5 years. Sorry fella, the Royal Rumble entitles you to just at title shot. Not the main event.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao
What the F? :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck is this..."IM JOINED 400 FEET FROM THE ACTION BY WADE BARRETT!!!!" 

like what the fuck is this supposed to accomplish?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

QuietStormBlood said:


> why all the Punk hate, you were just singing his praises not to long ago. So what all the kids didn't get his what do you eat joke, I know you got it.


If you actually think about the joke you'll realize it doesn't make sense. He was trying to make a gay joke, but it wasn't that good. People don't eat dick, they suck it. If Bryan was clever enough he could have said he eats pussy.

{QUOTE]Punk>You FTW[/QUOTE]

Calm down and relax.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

phew ortons back, the veteran curtain jerker!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton/Ziggles should be solid.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

dissident said:


> yawn... it's just not the same without the attitude era stars and their charisma on the mic. Now a bunch of random matches that don't really thrill me.


Charisma and direction are both missing... Road Dogg has most charisma then everyone on the roster right now, and in the attitude era, Road Dogg wasn't the most charismatic dude...


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Wade Barrett in the SkyBox reminds me of Stone Cold and Bischoff at Judgment Day 2004.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Orton/Ziggler. INTERWESTING.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

DOTL said:


> CM Punk is basically Bart Simpson to Laurinaitis's Skinner. He's even stealing his lines.


HHH is Superintendent Chalmers.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> why all the Punk hate, you were just singing his praises not to long ago. So what all the kids didn't get his what do you eat joke, I know you got it.
> 
> Punk>You FTW


Because he's a joke now. I might hate him but I can tell he's good on the mic when has the material.

Without anything good to work off of, he's like a small lost child; he can't do anything on the mic since he has nothing work off of. He needs some point to abuse or else he's a joke, like tonight.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WTF? Barret's got a skybox?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> If the people in the ring is the future of the WWE, the road to Wrestlemania is going to be a sad journey.


Probably 3 of the top 5 talents in the WWE right now. Fuck off man.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish they would end this Barrett/Orton feud already.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I miss the legend killer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck whoever that was that had the RKO sign with nWo font & Wolfpac colors. Come up with your own shit Orton!


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Clown Shoes?? CM Punk is worse than Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton to win with an RKO?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Charisma and direction are both missing... Road Dogg has most charisma then everyone on the roster right now, and in the attitude era, Road Dogg wasn't the most charismatic dude...


He only got the pop for his moves and rose tinted glasses.

A few wrestlers have got better charisma. The problem is they're trying to push people that aren't over.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ohyeah11 said:


> Wade was buried with that shitty ass new theme he got. He is now irrelevant.


Really? His theme song is what did this to him?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

QuietStormBlood said:


> why all the Punk hate, you were just singing his praises not to long ago. So what all the kids didn't get his what do you eat joke, I know you got it.
> 
> Punk>You FTW


This has nothing to do with hate but everything to do with knowing that that was complete shit. Even a fan can recognize that.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

First skybox commentary ever?
Ugh, Vickie. I swear, if I hear a single "EXCUSE ME!1!1!!1" from her...


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

AJ Rhodes!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Ziggler is am amazing athlete but damn if he doesn't try too hard gimmick wise.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why does Zigglers hoodie have a Mohawk?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Barrett be pimpin'


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> Nice promo by Sheamus there, but does CM not want to drop a pipe bomb on his RL friend bc he seemed kinda weak in that whole promo @ D Bry.


that could be it, he would kill DBD and kill his credibility and momentum. Punk can easily drop a pipe bomb any night. He was doing fine til DBD came in, he killed Ace but Ace is just on top of his game so much right now that no one takes Punk seriously


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Having Barrett on the mic during a match makes it at least 150% better automatically.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Probably 3 of the top 5 talents in the WWE right now. Fuck off man.


So? It doesn't matter if they're the top 3 in the company. If they're not good, then they're not good. Being the best out of the worst doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Road Dogg to interfere and help Bad Ass Billy Ziggler win to create the Future Age Outlaws.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Because he's a joke now. I might hate him but I can tell he's good on the mic when has the material.
> 
> Without anything good to work off of, he's like a small lost child; he can't do anything on the mic since he has nothing work off of. He needs some point to abuse or else he's a joke, like tonight.


punk is going to let loose when triple h returns and turns heel


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

is it me or did we see a possible undertaker promo during the break? or was it a flashback from last year


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Orton to win with an RKO?


...OUTTA OF NOWHERE!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

You guys are over reacting (as usual) the opening segment wasn't bad at all. 

Orton vs Ziggler first time... for the year.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Are they leading to Wade-Randy at Wrestlemania? Kind of blah to me


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

unless barrett pulls out a sniper rifle and (kayfabe) shoots orton, this segment in the skybox serves no purpose.


----------



## BoringFan (Sep 12, 2011)

I missed the start of the show. Did I miss Jericho or anything surprising?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Hawkins and Reks appear tonight.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The pure turn-coating of the IWC against Punk recently is hilarious to witness. Funny that you can probably trace it back to the exact moment he turned face.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Barrett. Just gold on the mic.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> punk is going to let loose when triple h returns and turns heel


You're probably right on that. But the point still stands; if he hasn't got something to work with, then he's a bad speaker.

He's good when he has something to work with but without he's just lost and does bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan/Punk? World champ vs World champ? I'm gonna splooge!!!


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Ziggler cant be buried any further than he was last night after getting pinned four times.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I hope Hawkins and Reks appear tonight.


You seem to have very low expectations. Good call.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Ziggler cant be buried any further than he was last night after getting pinned four times.


Sure he can. He could be beat during the commercial break...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> Are they leading to Wade-Randy at Wrestlemania? Kind of blah to me


If they meet at the SmackDown tapings and actually have a 5-15 minute match, then I doubt Barrett and Orton are meeting at Mania. Usually, WWE likes to keep the two opponents as far away as possible for Mania in-ring wise.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Ziggler cant be buried any further than he was last night after getting pinned four times.


after pinning the champ four times within the previous month, what a burying.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Back to the CM Punk promo now that the commercial is on, but this "Clown Shoes" thing is very forced and it isn't going to work.

Jericho and Foley and Austin all had catch phrases that caught on. Their stated metric was this, you can read and hear their interviews on it, but it went something like this...

"If I say it, and there's 50 signs of it next week, it worked."

Yeah, not seeing any of that Clown Shoes b.s. out there in the crowd.

Stop trying so hard, man.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

BoringFan said:


> I missed the start of the show. Did I miss Jericho or anything surprising?


Nope. Nothing special just main event hype as usual.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see Punk vs Bryan tonight! BEST IN THE MOTHER FUCKING WORLD!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

asian pornography


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Road Dogg to interfere and help Bad Ass Billy Ziggler win to create the Future Age Outlaws.


you have no idea how much marking i would have to do if this happened


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Ziggler cant be buried any further than he was last night after getting pinned four times.


You're a dumb.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> The pure turn-coating of the IWC against Punk recently is hilarious to witness. Funny that you can probably trace it back to the exact moment he turned face.


I know yeah,its pretty pathetic how fickle most people are on here


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Why is Wade Barrett doing commentary from way the hell up in a skybox? Why didn't he just come out and join Cole and Lawler?


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Really? His theme song is what did this to him?


Just wait a few months and see where Wade is. He'll be a midcarder for life unless he gets a theme music change. Theme music has a big part in the making (or breaking) of a superstar. If you come out to some generic bullshit you'll never get over.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Even a huge Punk mark like myself HAS to admit that he was not good in that segment at all. He needs to be himself and stop trying so damn hard. When he has no material to work with, it's not a happy sight to see.

Nevertheless, he's still miles above anybody on the mic on the roster. Bryan and Sheamus were boring as fuck. Just overall not a good segment. Ace is a pro, though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Ziggler cant be buried any further than he was last night after getting pinned four times.


And getting beat up by a woman.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully we see a bit of Kharma tonight, was brilliant to see her in the Rumble.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> asian pornography


I think you missed your google searchbar.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did anyone notice Zigglers jacket with the hood he wore the the ring. Looks very simillar to Cody Rhodes jacket he wears to the ring.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> You're probably right on that. But the point still stands; if he hasn't got something to work with, then he's a bad speaker.
> 
> He's good when he has something to work with but without he's just lost and does bad.


I agree, it was evident in the opening promo, which is why i really hope they turn trips heel which i think they are going to do, why else would they make everyone think ace is getting fired? typical swerve 101


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I just thought of something.
Randy Orton turns heel at WrestleMania and becomes the Legend Killer again by interfering in the Rock/Cena match and costs Rock the match to have one more feud with him.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> asian pornography


Im listening....


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

psx71 said:


> If they meet at the SmackDown tapings and actually have a 5-15 minute match, then I doubt Barrett and Orton are meeting at Mania. Usually, WWE likes to keep the two opponents as far away as possible for Mania in-ring wise.


I know but I feel like the fued is never ending. I imagine they'll both be in the Smackdown Elimination Chamber too so they'll have to have a blow off match at some point. Maybe theyre both in Money in the Bank if thats actually back.

Also, Is anyone else in love with the fact that Barrett calls out faces on their heel tactics?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> You guys are over reacting (as usual) the opening segment wasn't bad at all.
> 
> Orton vs Ziggler first time... for the year.


I don't think the opening segment was that bad, but Punk told some really bad jokes, Sheamus was meh, and Bryan cut a decent promo but it was short. It was 20 minutes and not much was said.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> The pure turn-coating of the IWC against Punk recently is hilarious to witness. Funny that you can probably trace it back to the exact moment he turned face.


Man I seen this shit coming before he even turned all the way face.This is the iwc it happins 100% of the time. I admit Punk isn't the best face he's a great heel and even better tweener,but wow this face Punk as wwe champion beats what we usually get from a face champion over the past 7 years or so.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol people say Punk is so "great" on the mic but when he has nothing to work with , well "he has nothing to work with". He shouldn't need it if hes as good as people say he is. The greatest mic workers don't need something to work with.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nevermind on Orton/Ziggler being solid lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would be amazing if Sheamus/Bryan were involved in the title match at Wrestlemania, a year after they were pushed down to a dark match for the US title at last years Wrestlemania


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i have very low expectations for tonights RAW after yesterdays RR. Beginning segment was allready painful despite Bryan. Orton vs Ziggler, we have seen this before


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> I just thought of something.
> Randy Orton turns heel at WrestleMania and becomes the Legend Killer again by interfering in the Rock/Cena match and costs Rock the match to have one more feud with him.


Use a year of hype to turn Randy Orton heel


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

softcore asian pornography is more exciting than a randy orton match


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

A very great match, Cole?
Well we would be the judge of that if it wouldn't have been cut by commercials.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

QuietStormBlood said:


> why all the Punk hate, you were just singing his praises not to long ago. So what all the kids didn't get his what do you eat joke, I know you got it.
> 
> Punk>You FTW


Because when you come out with jokes that were told by kids over 10 years ago and throw in a few "dorks" or lame gay remarks normally means your scrapping the barrel. To then do the whole "In kansas tonight they wanna see it" thing means he is really struggling to get them to cheer for him. 

By all means praise the guy when he does something good like that promo. But when he does something shit then he deserves criticism. To not do so would be just fanboyism. Which is the path to the darkside.

Punk has run out of steam. His material is now "something....something.... best in the world.....something.....something....best in the world......" it's like okay we get it...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

What do u guys think Evan Bourne is doing right now?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Swagger does pushups.
Ziggler does situps.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah face punk is hit and miss, lets bring back super cena *** sarcasm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Vickie's scream is annoying.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL Wade Barrett trending during a Ziggler/Orton match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Lol people say Punk is so "great" on the mic but when he has nothing to work with , well "he has nothing to work with". He shouldn't need it if hes as good as people say he is. The greatest mic workers don't need something to work with.


the sad thing is that he did have some thing to work with in that segment.....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Put a muzzle on Vickie please. 

Thank you.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> What do u guys think Evan Bourne is doing right now?


crack


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good lord I thought Orton was going to kiss Dolph for a minute in front of Vickie.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

punk repeats things too many times, like they do on some segments on family guy. Just annoying. Once or twice was enough.. I didn't know it was hey goodbye, always though it was 'wave goodbye'


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

last night was so much nicer without vicki screaming during dolphs match -_-


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know what, you guys are right. Punk is awesome. Every promo he cuts is gold. The jokes he cut weren't terrible at all. In fact, Comedy Central just contacted him and asked if he would like a 1 hour special.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> I agree, it was evident in the opening promo, which is why i really hope they turn trips heel which i think they are going to do, why else would they make everyone think ace is getting fired? typical swerve 101


You've got a point about HHH going heel but for some reason I just think even if HHH does turn heel, it's going to be a major fuck up on doing it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

From the sound of it you'd think Vicki Guerrero was being raped up the ass.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

MajinTrunks said:


> From the sound of it you'd think Vicki Guerrero was being raped up the ass.


she has a gerbil in there


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, the crowd is very good tonight.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Man this is a great match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly, HHH is at the same stage as Austin, Rock and Taker where no matetr what they do, they'll be cheered. Impossible now to turn HHH heel in my honest opinion. 

They tried, they failed, so they added Nash and Laurinitis


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match going here!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> From the sound of it you'd think Vicki Guerrero was being raped up the ass.


I wouldn't be familiar with what that sounds like, to be honest.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Pleaseeee get Orton off my screen. I could go to my local tip and find a packet of opened crisps I threw out months ago and they'd be less stale than Orton has been for the past year.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Orton kicked out of the Fameasser.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Lol people say Punk is so "great" on the mic but when he has nothing to work with , well "he has nothing to work with". He shouldn't need it if hes as good as people say he is. The greatest mic workers don't need something to work with.


Its nothing with with the person on the mic. Just the script being used.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> From the sound of it you'd think Vicki Guerrero was being raped up the ass.


:ass

































:eddie


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> What do u guys think Evan Bourne is doing right now?


....weed


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Because when you come out with jokes that were told by kids over 10 years ago and throw in a few "dorks" or lame gay remarks normally means your scrapping the barrel. To then do the whole "In kansas tonight they wanna see it" thing means he is really struggling to get them to cheer for him.
> 
> By all means praise the guy when he does something good like that promo. But when he does something shit then he deserves criticism. To not do so would be just fanboyism. Which is the path to the darkside.
> 
> Punk has run out of steam. His material is now "something....something.... best in the world.....something.....something....best in the world......" it's like okay we get it...


One of the problems I see with Punk is them always putting him in the exact same positions.. We have seen him have the same segment basically with John and it happened ages ago with Triple H where them two where constantly in the ring just talking over and over. It feels like they are putting Punk on repeat.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Lol people say Punk is so "great" on the mic but when he has nothing to work with , well "he has nothing to work with". He shouldn't need it if hes as good as people say he is. The greatest mic workers don't need something to work with.


He's great when he material. I personally hate him and his entire character.
But he actually is good with material. He's great on the mic but lacks natural charisma; sort of the opposite of the Rock or Austin. There's a difference between being good on the mic and making a great promo of out anything.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They really need to name Zigglers Fameasser.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Orton/Ziggle never fails.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty good match thus far


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Good match this


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> What do u guys think Evan Bourne is doing right now?


Spice?


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think Punk even likes his role he's playing at the moment. That's the problem and it reflects on his delivery of his promos. He ain't no straight up face.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ziggler and Orton have GREAT chemistry with each other.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

God I am so tired of King he is the worst commentator in the wwe by far right now. He needs to step down so Booker can take his rightful place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao 

Goodbye Ziggler. Back to the midcard.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No matter what you say about this "era", it's better than the attitude era wrestling-wise. Look at the great TV matches we get weekly.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Good match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

nice match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ziggler and Orton worked very well together. They should have a storyline together.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Ziggler just got his assssssssssssss whoooooooooooooped


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

Enjoying this match... really wish Vickie would shut the h*ll up, the whole match through


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

DolPh be jobbin


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Great match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck you randy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton won, as if we didn't see that coming with Wade watching on...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That didn't need a clean finish... Ziggler needs a push you fucking idiots... WWE is getting pathetic.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DOLPH BERRIED


----------



## Legaci (Jan 12, 2010)

Great match!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

GREAT crowd. Dolph Ziggler is brilliant at being a ragdoll too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So does Cole like Bryan now or what?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tedious said:


> No matter what you say about this "era", it's better than the attitude era wrestling-wise. Look at the great TV matches we get weekly.


 In the attitude era there were good matches weekly not every once in a while


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Dope match with Ziggler and Orton


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> No matter what you say about this "era", it's better than the attitude era wrestling-wise. Look at the great TV matches we get weekly.


Wrestling wise it's shits all over the Attitude Era by a fucking distance!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

That already was the best 10-15 minutes of Raw; match quality and Barrett on commentary. And I have a feeling it's going to be the remain being the best part of Raw.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This "Barrett Barrage" term has to stop.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG I CANT BELIEVE ORTON BEAT ZIGGLER! Orton is so impressive, he's gonna be a main eventer soon after beating a top-notch guy like Dolph


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Tedious said:


> No matter what you say about this "era", it's better than the attitude era wrestling-wise. Look at the great TV matches we get weekly.


This is so true.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Ziggler buried, haha seems like mid-card is chanting his name.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Punkatron said:


> I wouldn't be familiar with what that sounds like, to be honest.


;-)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great match!


I have a feeling this match of DBry and Punk isn't really going to happen.
At least that's what I'm telling myself since I should be at this RAW.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

We know Ziggler is good at it but they seem to over use him simply to make someone look good (with his ability to sell moves).


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I said earlier Road Dogg return and Kofi's handstand were the two coolest things in the Rumble. 

I forgot about Kharma. She double arm suplexed Ziggler and pressed some tool and threw him out. I think Beth Phoenix should be concerned and every other diva should be terrified.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mike Tyson getting announced tonight?


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

good match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TripleG said:


> So does Cole like Bryan now or what?


wait for it....wait for it...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So does Cole like Bryan now or what?


No. It's one of the things I don't get. IMO, Heel announcers should support heels.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TripleG said:


> So does Cole like Bryan now or what?


Nah he still calls him a nerd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Erm, don't we all know it's Mike Tyson that's the inductee? :S


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

rockymark94 said:


> *In the attitude era there were good matches weekly* not every once in a while


that is a fucking lie and you know it.


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

rockymark94 said:


> In the attitude era there were good matches weekly not every once in a while


Might wanna wipe the fog off your nostalgia glasses, bud.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> In the attitude era there were good matches weekly not every once in a while


No way. Wrestlers of this era are so much slicker, they're just all kind of similar in characters


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler sells so well -- which actually hurts him IMO. Constantly selling every opponent's maneuver so well makes himself look weak in comparison to the same moves on other wrestlers. It's tough to give him credibility, though he is fantastic in the ring.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

That was a good match.
I was afraid they'd ruin it by having Barrett run all the way down there to interfere.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

that Tom Hanks and Sandra Bullock movie looks good


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Goodbye Ziggler. Back to the midcard.


Please.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Up next we induct a rapist into the hall of fame!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL @ 'in the attitude era there were good matches weekly'.

Really good match right there with Orton/Ziggler.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Why are you all saying Dolph Ziggler is being burried? He beat CM Punk 4 weeks in a row, and now that he's lost 2 weeks in a row to 2 of the 3 biggest stars in the WWE he's being burried.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ugg, the wrestling on a weekly basis was not near to what we get now on a weekly basis. Just, just _stop_. Maybe from like, '96 to '98 during the Monday Night Wars, yeah. But just stop.

Smackdown only had like 10 minutes of bell-to-bell action last week.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we please get to the Diva match? I really need to take a poop.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, Dolph sells moves amazingly well.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In terms of matches, I think the Attitude Era had more, what's the word? Passion? I don't know, can't quite get the right word, but you really BELIEVED it all. The crowd involvement, the story telling etc.

Wrestling wise, no where near as good as it is now, but all those other factors, commentary, crowd, big names etc. it's what makes it SEEM better, when in reality stripping it bare, it isn't.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

The WWE is the only company on Earth that doesn't send their employees to a doctor if they hear voices in their head, apparently.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The hall of fame inductee is going to be Brian Kendrick fo sure. Anyone wanna bet against me I won't lose. :russo:russo:russo


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Ziggler sells so well -- which actually hurts him IMO. Constantly selling every opponent's maneuver so well makes himself look weak in comparison to the same moves on other wrestlers. It's tough to give him credibility, though he is fantastic in the ring.


Strange logic, but that makes some sense. Evan Bourne could sell better than just about anybody, but look what he's doing now. The Rock, Shawn Michaels, and ESPECIALLY Mick Foley were incredible at selling.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tedious said:


> No matter what you say about this "era", it's better than the attitude era wrestling-wise. Look at the great TV matches we get weekly.


2000-2001 was the Attitude Era too ya know. Angle, Benoit, Eddie Y2J, Malenko, etc. all put on great TV matches.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

62 days to go


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Having a really hard time getting into this years theme for Wrestlemania..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike Tyson is already on the website for the Hall of Fame. Guess they figured no one would check before the show.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Ziggler sells so well -- which actually hurts him IMO. Constantly selling every opponent's maneuver so well makes himself look weak in comparison to the same moves on other wrestlers. It's tough to give him credibility, though he is fantastic in the ring.


Never hurt Shawn Michaels much.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Good show so far.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> In terms of matches, I think the Attitude Era had more, what's the word? Passion? I don't know, can't quite get the right word, but you really BELIEVED it all. The crowd involvement, the story telling etc.
> 
> Wrestling wise, no where near as good as it is now, but all those other factors, commentary, crowd, big names etc. it's what makes it SEEM better, when in reality stripping it bare, it isn't.


Attitude area had much, much better story and build up to the matches.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

this theme sucks


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

"Hmmm, what can I rhyme 'Air' with? - OHH! I know!! Clear."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please, please have Bro show up tonight.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

it's funny because before royal rumble everyone was saying that ziggler is not ready for the main event scene and to be champ and now everyone says he's buried.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally the storyline that matters


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

WTF people saying Dolph got buried? He was in a WWE title match last night and will do at next PPV.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That Cena/Kane thing last night was putrid for any number of reasons. Just uggggh. Aww yeah, recap that.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This reminds me of that awesome 'rise above hate/embrace the hate' Cena promo they played during RR


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

How do people get entertained over Orton's matches? He's so predictable it's offensive. Try something new for a change.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

For ****s sake. I hate pop music being theme songs for wrestlemania. Thats 3 years in a row.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't believe we're debating Attitude Era vs Current Era wrestling styles for the 1000th time.

Attitude Era:

STEP 1: Brawl before the bell even rings *DING DING DING* ok it's started now.
STEP 2: Throw opponent outside
STEP 3: Attempt to slam opponent into stairs however he reverses your irish whip and sends you into them instead
STEP 4: Break announcers table
STEP5: Exchange finishers 2 or 3 times
STEP 6: RUN IN

Current Era:
STEP 1: Just fucking wrestle.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Fire Cole. Fire Lawler. Bring back JR, or hire Stanford. Find another heel commentator that isn't annoying as shit.

Push Ambrose, Beretta, Rollins, Kofi, and allow Rhodes, Ziggler, and Barrett to define the new generation. Make Barrett lord heel, and I can guarantee he'll have the impact of Kane.

Freshen up Cena's character a bit more. Allow him to get angry or passionate without having to be evil, or better yet, turn him heel.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vicious fight?:jeff


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I like when they play these photo slideshows of PPVs.
Looks more like a photo album from a family vacation.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Attitude area had much, much better story and build up to the matches.


for PPV's yes, but I believe we were talking about Raw matches which at times just seemed thrown together on the night.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG Ace and Regal..............lovin it


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

dat eve


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane..I will take you to HELL

Ryder..oh come on bro..you serious


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay, pardon my logic, but why would WWE send this message: Zack Ryder was injured on RAW one week, still came the next week and got injured even more, then he went to the Royal Rumble and got injured again. Why would WWE send the message that it's okay to send injured people to work?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lololol conjoined twins locked in the attic


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

REGAL THE GOD!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Did he just say he had conjoined twins he keeps in the attic!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Ace trying so hard. Glad handing everyone. He hasn't taken that smile off his face yet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Johnny is doing everything he can to boost roster moral.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why dont they show the actual highlights from the PPV? I never got that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Regal :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Regal. Conjoined twins. Locked in the attic. :lmao


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

A wild Curt Hawkins appears.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Curt Hawkins appeared tonight I knew he would!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Current Era:
> STEP 1: Just fucking wrestle.


That's what the problem is. There's very little buildup or story.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Conjoined twins? LOL. William Regal is fantastic.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What was that all about? Might as well have stayed on commercials for 2x as long.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm surprised he remembered Hawkins' name.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I thinks it's because a lot of kids on here like to use words like "bury" and "push" without knowing their true meaning


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Assholes. For a sec I thought Kurt Angle was in da building.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So does Cole like Bryan now or what?


Nope.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooh, an emotionally unstable Eve Torres. Lovely.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Never hurt Shawn Michaels much.


HBK also had amazing mic skills to push him over.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ADVERTS AGAIN!?


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

So Curt Hawkins just stands in the back with a pipe in his hands............WOW


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

another commercial

tunga


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao Regal. ''I keep 'em locked in the attic actually, John.''

Perfect delivery.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Kane should start using his 1st theme again.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just saw the Elimination Chamber participants, didn't think R-Truth would make it in. I was expecting Kane & Cena to be in it but i guess they are having another match?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

John Laurinaitis is such a great boss.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Assholes. For a sec I thought Kurt Angle was in da building.


i swear me too


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

William Regal sighting


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i figured it out! Cena wont embrace the hate bc Vinnie Mac told him that hate is tested for weekly in his wellness policy exams!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> why dont they show the actual highlights from the PPV? I never got that.


Cause they want you to buy it.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Big Johnny is excellent.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Idiot logic, lose a match, you're a jobber


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Borias said:


> What was that all about? Might as well have stayed on commercials for 2x as long.


If they just stayed on commercials then we would have never got that great Regal appearance.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Regal has conjoined twins locked in the attic? Wow, that's kind of dark, but funny too, lol. 

"That was the most vicious chokeslam I think I've ever seen" 

I guess we're not supposed to remember when Undertaker chokeslamed Foley through the roof of Hell in a Cell. Or when Big Show chokeslammed Undertaker through the ring. Or last week when Kane chokeslammed Zack Ryder through the stage floor. 

But no, a Chokeslam on John Cena in the ring is the most vicious chokeslam ever. Thanks for clearing that up King.


----------



## Belal (Jul 11, 2006)

omg these commercials are fucking annoying!!!


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

No nostalgia glasses. In my opinion the spots move variation, pyschology, finishers were all more fluid and entertaining than now an era filled with indy nerds who the iwc has a hard on for.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> HBK also had amazing mic skills to push him over.


Would call Michaels' mic skills anything BUT amazing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dlb223 said:


> Okay, pardon my logic, but why would WWE send this message: Zack Ryder was injured on RAW one week, still came the next week and got injured even more, then he went to the Royal Rumble and got injured again. Why would WWE send the message that it's okay to send injured people to work?


Just don't try to put WWE and logic in the same sentence. The result is always "invalid".


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

He won't get fired! He just can't!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> for PPV's yes, but I believe we were talking about Raw matches which at times just seemed thrown together on the night.


Yeah but look at tonight's match (which I assume is being put forward as the main event): Punk Vs Bryan.
It has absolutely no buildup at all. It really does seem like it was plucked from tin air.

RAW might not have been as good (that's debatable) back 15 or 20 years ago but they did try to keep to the story and keep it logical.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Stream i'm watching is showing a vid package for Gail Kim, sob sob


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> In terms of matches, I think the Attitude Era had more, what's the word? Passion? I don't know, can't quite get the right word, but you really BELIEVED it all. The crowd involvement, the story telling etc.
> 
> Wrestling wise, no where near as good as it is now, but all those other factors, commentary, crowd, big names etc. it's what makes it SEEM better, when in reality stripping it bare, it isn't.


Exactly.

Also, the wrestling is much more refined these days, but there isn't enough variation between the wrestlers themselves. I mean, what's the difference between CM Punk doing a suicide dive and Kofi Kingston doing one? They are common moves now.

Back in the AE, when a slightly out-of-shape ******* did a suicide dive, you knew shit was going down, the crowd responded.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What the Funk?!?!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this fuckin guy...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

2 min squash coming up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off with this fat fuck already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK. MOTHERFUCK. 

Waste of time. Except for DA BLACK BOOTY.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Another word that seems be thrown around improperly is "jobber"


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUNKASAURUSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NAOMI


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

rockymark94 said:


> No nostalgia glasses. In my opinion the spots move variation, pyschology, finishers were all more fluid and entertaining than now an era filled with indy nerds who the iwc has a hard on for.


Most episodes during the Attitude Era were filled with mostly promos.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

BRODUS!!


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Entrance botch time.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Shit just got awesome!!!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Why won't pop culture just let the 70's die!?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Funk Time! Sombody call his momma!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That chick who does Clay's intro has a really annoying voice. 


Not that I'm one to talk, but still.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Somebody call his momma!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

The Brodus Clay squash matches are getting old.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Tell me he isn't wearing animal print tonight........please no


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

FUNKASAURUS


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Funkasarus!
Who's getting buried tonight?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I say this Funkasaurus match lasts about 10 seconds!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol @ disco ball


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Please odn't call my momma, she's currently asleep.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ASS TO ASS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea if Brodus is a face, heel, both, or something different. And honestly....I don't really care at this point.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm tired of Brodus already............


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> Why are you all saying Dolph Ziggler is being burried? He beat CM Punk 4 weeks in a row, and now that he's lost 2 weeks in a row to 2 of the 3 biggest stars in the WWE he's being burried.


well he lost for Orton like a midcarder piece of trash, Ziggler was bad last night. The WWE championship match was a complete joke. Ziggler is good seller but he aint MR. Perfect


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Would call Michaels' mic skills anything BUT amazing.


Don't know what your talking about. HBK was GREAT on the mic.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

It makes even more hilarious that Clay can't dance at all.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

DAT ASS


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm a BC mark now


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!
Get Dat Funk Goin'!
Mirror Ball FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pterodactyl!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How can you guys like this dude?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Brodus to bury 2 jobbers in a handicap squash.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like dem bootiez.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Girls' outfits = 5/10. Poor effort, fallen so short of last week. Do something about it girls.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Did I just see two girls rub asses together while they rose up and entered the ring? 

PG. Pretty Good.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

the pterodactyl lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

BrokenWater said:


> For ****s sake. I hate pop music being theme songs for wrestlemania. Thats 3 years in a row.


Best theme was "Big Time"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT DONKEY on Naomi


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

squash INC.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Could they have found a bigger disco ball?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i wonder since he was snoops bodyguard why not have snoop make a funk song for him,im sure he could do it and would love to since hes a wwe fan. plus its something else to get him over more with the crowd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clay might look more retarded than Swagger.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This should be a classic.


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at that discoball.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Whoever wished for Tyler Reks this week -- there you go.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

The new entrance/colors are hot though.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

God damn that was hot.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

The only thing I hope that comes out of this Funkasaurus gimmick is that he gets pissed off with it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Any goddamned day now. This is worse than the Usos.

"We love Samoa! We love Samoa!"


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

NAOMI


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I said something on the Rumble page, but does any remember that Ernest "the cat" Miller used the theme song that Brodus uses?


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow they are giving Brodus wins over the people I forgot had jobs.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BOTCH


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hawkins and Reks both appeared tonight I told u all they would.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

MajinTrunks said:


>


/win


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL at the guy hoping for Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks appearances. Well done.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope Brodus turns heel soon.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Most episodes during the Attitude Era were filled with mostly promos.


 Just like today? This is the first raw in how many months that had a few matches and everybody is dickriding it hard because the indy nerds bryan punk are wrestling


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

LMAO WHO WRITES YOUR STUFF!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

CMB23 said:


> How can you guys like this dude?


Gyrations. :gun:


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Disco ball add is awesome!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if you don't like Clay..you don't like life..go back to Al Kida


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Most episodes during the Attitude Era were filled with mostly promos.


Except they revolved around the wrestlers and their beef with each other. They weren't just pointless comedy crap.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

can we have a divas match? i really need to smoke this ganja


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow his opponent is actually fighting back!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He hulked up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brodus needs a bra.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well, he got the most offense in


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tim Legend said:


> Another word that seems be thrown around improperly is "jobber"


Yeah, they are enhancement talents lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

A better question, Cole.
What would YOU do in the ring against Brodus Clay?


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Clay badly needs to start an actual program with someone, because he gets exponentially less interesting with each identical squash.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Naomi has DAT ASS:ass


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SHEE...........WAHH!!!

WHAT THE FUNK!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CMB23 said:


> How can you guys like this dude?


Quite easily.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Guess every member of the "midcard mafia" has been feed to Clay now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> Whoever wished for Tyler Reks this week -- there you go.


It was me. And now he's gone. I'm happy. At least we got to see him longer than Hawkins.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

how much longer is this going to entertain dusty


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Can we blackball this city from ever being allowed to host RAW again? St Louis was so much better. This city is garbage. 

Though, Brodus needs to be in a feud soon. Running out of jobbers.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was a little longer than usual. What a change.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this is getting old


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ the black guy dancing and drinking his beer in the crowd


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

B-FUNK


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

I Love this dude


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Funkasaurus versus the T-Wrex? I don't know, I would have given this more than 40 seconds.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I'm embarrassed to be a wrestling fan right now.


You weren't a fan during the Katie Vick era, were you?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

3030 said:


> Clay badly needs to start an actual program with someone, because he gets exponentially less interesting with each identical squash.


Or at the very least they could team him with Santino


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

dats a fat assssss!


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

I want a BC match lasting longer than 1 minute.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Naomi should be actually wrestling, she was in the best in NXT Diva season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the shot of people dancing


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ehhh, same match, different day


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Okay, pardon my logic, but why would WWE send this message: Zack Ryder was injured on RAW one week, still came the next week and got injured even more, then he went to the Royal Rumble and got injured again. Why would WWE send the message that it's okay to send injured people to work?


I see in your avatar you have Haloti Ngata and the Ravens and Steelers playing football. As a Steelers fan, (and I assume you are a Ravens fan), we know that football players play almost every game with an injury, some minor some very serious. Do you have a problem with that, too?

Furthermore, Ryder is 1. Not injured, otherwise he wouldn't be taking these weekly beatings from Kane. 2. Wrestlers often work injuries, real or not, into angles. They've been doing that for a long time.

If someone doesn't


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says but I freaking love Brodus.

Still have a hard time believing he went from Big Bad Brodus to a "Funkasaurus" though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

these bury matches are hilarious


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao not even gonna bother to continue debating the Attitude Era style of wrestling vs the one we have nowadays but bear in mind that by 2000/2001 the style didn't started to slow when guys like Benoit, Guerrero and Jericho came. We started to see more psychology being added to matches and well actual wrestling moves rather than just a big brawl fest in the centre of the ring. 

Then you had guys like Kurt Angle that continued the tradition of doing moves for doing it sake and just moving at a fast pace for cheap ass pops. You know the 100 german suplexes followed by the missed moonsault.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

To be so strong, Clay has some flabby legs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...thats not what a vegan is...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BTW, wtf was Regal talking about conjoined twins that he locks in the attic?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god that is not what it means. Thanks a lot, WWE. Thanks.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Vegan angle is great.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Brodus went through the entire midcard mafia...so whats next?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I love the dancers. Well, one of them.

Fuck you, Bryan.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Vegan vs Straight Egde


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

He really shouldn't be wearing all white. People might mistaken him with the Yeti.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

WWE: let us educate you! 

Eating animals is bad!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I live in Wisconsin, and they are advertising Cena/Kane heavily for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh God they are trying to get heat for Bryan due to him being a vegan :lmao


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Brodus Clay should rename his finisher to "Future Endeavored"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And how many times is he going to say that? Now I'm annoyed :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

mmmm screaming animals being chomped up, now i want a veal burger


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> You weren't a fan during the Katie Vick era, were you?


I'd gladly take that over this dancing fat bastard.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DBD correct this Foo!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Love Brodus he is amazing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips..I love you Ace..but its me...they put me back in charge


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson on that role model shit again, love that guy


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, they're doing *this* match at 9? The double champ match isn't even the main event? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk what did you claim during your little S.E.S run?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

World champ vs World champ. Doesn't main event Raw.



Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

This isn't even the Punk/Bryan mark in me talking. This is just... common sense.


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

D. Bryan will kick Punks ass


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to this.

Jericho will close the show with a shoot type promo, watch!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE is pretty much already on youtube


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> BTW, wtf was Regal talking about conjoined twins that he locks in the attic?


I am not too sure. I found that to be really awkward...


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I love how everytime Brodus appears, some jobber is standing by the ring acting like this is the easiest win they will ever get.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's play a drinking game: you drink every time CM Punk says:
- Best wrestler in the world
- You're a tool
- Clown shoes
- Role model
- Underdog
- Champion
- Ice cream


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.

Rep for answer


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> WWE: let us educate you!
> 
> Eating animals is bad!


The more you know.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Punk needs somebody to light that fire under his ass, he's just like wwe in general it seems, coast mode because we can who's our competition???


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Classic Triple H. CHAMPION vs. CHAMPION at the top of the first hour, and Triple H main eventing. Why did I think otherwise?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You know the trolls are going to be running rampant tomorrow if this match loses viewers.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Daniel Bryan-
Since your Vegan does that mean when I drink Milk or Eat Cheese I should hear the screams of animals as well?


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking forward to this match! Jericho to interfere!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

No Punk you aren't the best in the world


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the fuck isn't Bryan vs. Punk the main event?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny thing is that he is not even a vegan himself for that reason. Thanks a lot, WWE. Once again.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Son of a bitch!

I thought Punk vs Bryan was the main event? I think if both men lose their titles later on in the year we should get Punk vs Bryan at Summerslam.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I still dont get what the hell the are trying to accomplish with Brodus Clay.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And how many times is he going to say that? Now I'm annoyed :lmao


What annoys me is who he's saying it to,thats DB's line dammit.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha King, "This is like something straight out of the Jurassic Park era!"

What, the 90's?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Resident Evil 6 looks shit!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

DubC said:


> Naomi has DAT ASS:ass


I like those ladies.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

greendude11 said:


> The more you know.


I know but considering the fact he's an idiot who didn't even describe what a vegan was... I honestly have no clue why he's allowed to speak on air.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why the fuck isn't Bryan vs. Punk the main event?



Triple H is on RAW tonight.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest "The Cat" Miller


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Haitch better turn heel. Only thing keeping me up right now.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

I keep getting the feeling they are building these two into a feud for WrestleMania.

*OR*

They both retain at WrestleMania, and begin an angle afterwards.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DubC said:


> Punk what did you claim during your little S.E.S run?


sssssssssssssssh... in today's WWE, after you turn face, everything you did as a heel is forgiven and forgotten.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest Miller?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I still dont get what the hell the are trying to accomplish with Brodus Clay.


He's like a cross between Rikishi and Godfather.

Not everyone who's big has to be booked as an unstoppable monster that's probably gona get forgotten about and future endeavored a few years later.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I'd gladly take that over this dancing fat bastard.


Weren't around for the Rikishi era neither then?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> WWE: let us educate you!
> 
> Eating animals is bad!


but I love me some bacon...




off topic..that girl at the end of the Axe add...amazing


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

OnTheMoney said:


> I see in your avatar you have Haloti Ngata and the Ravens and Steelers playing football. As a Steelers fan, (and I assume you are a Ravens fan), we know that football players play almost every game with an injury, some minor some very serious. Do you have a problem with that, too?
> 
> Furthermore, Ryder is 1. Not injured, otherwise he wouldn't be taking these weekly beatings from Kane. 2. Wrestlers often work injuries, real or not, into angles. They've been doing that for a long time.
> 
> If someone doesn't



NFL players also get forced to stay off the field sometimes. Ray Lewis was forced to stay out when he got turf toe this year. Players who get concussions are forced to leave. I'm sure if someone was diagnosed with "a broken back" (Zack Ryder's injury) they wouldn't be on the field.

That is a good point though. I'm just mad cause the whole rivalry between Kane, Cena, and Ryder is G A Y


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why the fuck isn't Bryan vs. Punk the main event?


Because they're going for ratings, crazy I know


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Classic Triple H. CHAMPION vs. CHAMPION at the top of the first hour, and Triple H main eventing. Why did I think otherwise?


Except for the fact that the end of the first hour/start of the second hour is actually a main-event slot on the show. And it's normally the time when the WWE Champion is wrestling.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest The Kat Miller?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bryan's f'n troll face in slowmo was epic! I want that gif!:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Bryan makes Punk tap like a bitch.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> World champ vs World champ. Doesn't main event Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did it last year with Miz vs. Edge. They've probably done it before that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol funny how smackdown promos say "find out who walked out of the cage with the title this friday" when Bryans on Raw with the belt and the results are on the website.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How in the blue HELL is this not the main event?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Hey Daniel Bryan-
> Since your Vegan does that mean when I drink Milk or Eat Cheese I should hear the screams of animals as well?


Good catch. WWE being silly here, in that they clearly want to make this meat thing some hot button thing, but are scared to vilify vegetarianism since it is way more widespread than veganism.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know if I should be happy Punk vs Bryan is a free match on tv or if I should complain it wasn't saved for an actual feud and PPV.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how is this not the main event, its world champion vs world champion


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Funny thing is that he is not even a vegan himself for that reason. Thanks a lot, WWE. Once again.


Should all wrestlers not have characters and jjust be themselves completely yea?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> I love how everytime Brodus appears, some jobber is standing by the ring acting like this is the easiest win they will ever get.


^


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Daniel Bryan laughs inside whenever Punk calls himself the best wrestler in the world


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest Miller


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh hey it's the "main event"


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

It's clobberin' time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest "the Cat" Miller. I just watched that Rumble the other night.


----------



## cupQuake (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO Am i the only who just saw the preview for smackdown? "Who walked out the heavy weight champ?" When we just D-Bryan a few min ago...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why would you put this on Raw when you can put this on PPV? WCW and TNA do it they get ripped for it but when WWE does it it's fine and dandy right?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This isn't going any longer than 12-15 minutes and it's most likely not going to have a clean finish.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest "The Cat" Miller


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know why they keep playing up the vegan angle w/Bryan. He became vegan due to health reasons, not because he hates killing animals/eating meat.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

That vegan speech.... Wrestling: telling kids that "different = evil" since its inception.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Here it is.
Punk vs. Bryan
The Anaconda Vise vs. the LeBell Lock
Straight Edge vs. Vegan


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> how is this not the main event, its world champion vs world champion


BIG JOHNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the answer to my question. Repped all that did.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o the reaction for the WHC


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Brock Lesnar is going to interfere in this match and bury both of them.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm thinking Punk will retain at Elimination Chamber and go into WM28 as Champion.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

It says a lot about how unimportant titles are nowadays that you can have your two top champions fighting on a random Raw, and it isn't even the main event.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Except for the fact that the end of the first hour/start of the second hour is actually a main-event slot on the show. And it's normally the time when the WWE Champion is wrestling.


Because Triple H turning Heel would fall flat if it happened half way through the show?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

will Jericho get involved?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wildx213 said:


> Triple H is on RAW tonight.


Oh yes, we must give the main event spot to Hunter.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Daniel Bryan = clownshoes


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

3030 said:


> It says a lot about how unimportant titles are nowadays that you can have your two top champions fighting on a random Raw, and it isn't even the main event.


....


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Seriously, are the world titles just for midcarders now?

It's one hour into the fucking show and they have the match already.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

...........okay, the "*YES"* thing is funny.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Brock Lesnar is going to interfere in this match and bury both of them.


Keep saying that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

and coming out to complete silence your world champ.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

D Bryan BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Joey's got it right..


joeystylesJoey Styles





OK. I'll admit it. I would come out of retirement to call @CMPunk vs. @WWEDanielBryan. #BestInTheWorld


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This match will have no less than 3 commercial breaks.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, thanks for acknowledging Bryan calling himself best in the world, Cole. I'm actually surprised he mentioned it.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I love Bryan's entrance! The YES yells and the screaming makes me laugh every time


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

regal or jr on commantary would be great for that match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought this woulda got kept for a PPV too...


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know why they keep playing up the vegan angle w/Bryan. He became vegan due to health reasons, not because he hates killing animals/eating meat.


He's playing a character, they are allowed to deviate from the exact truth, helps play into his character.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm marking out so hard, this is so surreal!


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Its on now because its the top of the hour when other shows end/start. WWE hopes random casuals will tune in while channel surfing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why do ppl think Lesnar is coming? is there something im missing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Because Triple H turning Heel would fall flat if it happened half way through the show?


Of course. I was responding to him because he was trying to say that H was being selfish.

Marks must be doing crazy at this Punk/Bryan match, but they will be really mad because it's a WWE style type match lolz.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Ah fuck who had BCs gimmick back in 2004? I forget his name, was in the 04 Rumble.
> 
> Rep for answer


Ernest "The Cat" Miller


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This match should happen in St Louis*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole's description of the Elimination Chamber almost sounds like Science Fiction, lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why are people surprised this isn't the main event? They did the same thing with Miz and Edge. Triple H should close the show, we all know that.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Why would you put this on Raw when you can put this on PPV? WCW and TNA do it they get ripped for it but when WWE does it it's fine and dandy right?


no .. WCW got ripped because they put Hulk FUCKING Hogan vs Bill FUCKING Goldberg on a normal Nitro 

i REALLY think WWE can afford to put this match unadvertised on a regular RAW


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WAS IT ERNEST 'THE CAT' MILLER!????


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> Joey's got it right..
> 
> 
> joeystylesJoey Styles
> ...


Joey Fucking Styles>>>>


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole starting to put over Bryan a bit


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if AJ has heard him say "Yes Yes Yes Yes"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cole is starting to support Bryan. Finally.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

jeez what a quiet crowd.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cole talking good about D Bry, heel turn complete.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL KING: "How would you like to be a defenseless banana and have your skin peeled off?!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And this is the start of Cole getting behind Bryan. They had to do it.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

So Cole likes D Bryan now because he's a vegan?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Punk just knock himself out with that punch? Oh you.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> why do ppl think Lesnar is coming? is there something im missing


No you're not. People are just delirious!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh no, cole just called bryan impressive, I think it's safe to say Bryan is now a mainstay


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't believe this is on free TV.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Well that was the longest second from 8 to 9


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I want a Ring Of Honor chant


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck yeah at Punk/Bryan.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This crowd could not be any more dead.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Lawler; ''_Wait, what? We're actually gonna have a match between the Funkasaurus and the T-Reks??? Looks like a match straight out of Jurassic Park!!!_''
Cole; ''_Ahahahah, who does actually write you this stuff!_''

OMG! I LOL'D!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

so who ever loses this get burried right?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel no reaction bryan


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Attitude Era- you dont have to suck the guys dick

Now- you dont have to blow the guys horn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> This crowd sucks.


It's called WWE audience. They don't care much about mat wrestling and technique.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Shitty crowd


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> I can't believe this is on free TV.


I can't believe they're actually doing it for the first fucking hour with and are talking about twitter.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Seriously, are the world titles just for midcarders now?
> 
> It's one hour into the fucking show and they have the match already.


Its time for "Universe" titles. lol.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

And what's with these retarded tweet mentions? I thought they were done with this crap.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I want a Ring Of Honor chant


Pretty sure I just heard one


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a great match, but I don't care who wins, and there's nothing on the line, so it feels a little directionless.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Trips won't sack JL but probs won't tell us why until next week


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Lord, Punk is a piece of shit on the mic AND in the ring...wow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TOM MADISON said:


> Cole; ''_Ahahahah, who does actually write you this stuff!_''
> 
> OMG! I LOL'D!!!!!!!!!!


My guess is WWE moonlights Family Guy writers to write for them


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

No no, whoever loses is a jobber


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Casual's don't care about this match, only the IWC.

Can't wait for the ratings, I'm betting this match = ratings loss.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this match.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

If this was a real smark city we'd have ROH! chants


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Its time for "Universe" titles. lol.


That wouldn't surprise me.

HHH comes out "it's time to unite the WWE Universe, both you guys share the same title" or something retarded like that.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are some of you saying the crowd is dead? My volume isn't that loud and I can hear people. Whatever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That up and comer HHH is going to close the show like the future champ that he is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't mind this being on free tv...well ALL of it is free TV from me but still... it's not like they have any recent PPV they can use for this match... not with the build up to WM. So I love it.

they can still revisit this match in a future PPV.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Headliner said:


> It's called WWE audience. They don't care much about mat wrestling and technique.


If they had done this match with the crowd from last night in St. Louis, or Chicago, or New York, or Boston, or Philly, or anywhere in Canada, the crowd would've been great.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

How can they run a commercial during this match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like to see a full blown fued between Punk/Bryan, this is just a taster.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> I can't believe this is on free TV.


with all do respect to both men , but it's not like they are gonna hit box office records had it been in a PPV ..

people need to stop being delusional , danial bryan is an unestablished heel in a b show while punk is a face that just started his rise 

i think wwe can safely afford it being on free tv 


indy marks are so delusional


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

to the people bitching about this being at the 10pm slot
The last WWEchamp vs WHC Champ was also at the 10pm slot
Edge vs Miz


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is awesome


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't blame the crowd for not being interested in this match when even the commentators barely give a fuck. Sort this out, WWE - you've got two of the best wrestlers in the world, your two heavyweight champions wrestling, and the commentators are talking about bananas. I can't believe how much WWE have devalued the moment-to-moment in-ring action.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

QuietStormBlood said:


> Attitude Era- you dont have to suck the guys dick
> 
> Now- you dont have to blow the guys horn





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why are some of you saying the crowd is dead? My volume isn't that loud and I can hear people. Whatever.


Whiners gotta whine!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Booring match so far, i cant belive theyre both champs.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd has been the same all night, but they suck NOW because they're not getting excited over the IWC golden boys, come on guys be rational


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why are some of you saying the crowd is dead? My volume isn't that loud and I can hear people. Whatever.


There's a difference between hearing "people" and hearing a crowd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyler_Reks Tyler Reks
Looks likes trip to planet funk comes with a "Trend No. 1 in the world" card as well.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I reckon they should just have a RAW Championship and a SmackDown Championship. 2 'World' Champions is kinda silly.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> Because they're going for ratings, crazy I know


Ratings doesn't matter when you're booking champions like shit.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Lord, Punk is a piece of shit on the mic AND in the ring...wow.


troll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't of put this match on last either if I was WWE. Even though it's Champion vs Champion, it's not enough star power to warrant the last minutes on the card.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

They're using this to cement Bryan's heel turn. Which should have/ could have been done last night. My guess at least.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
For those of you confused by what @CMPunk and @WWEDanielBryan are doing, this is what's called a wrestling match #RAWTonight


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

marked for d-brys double knee stomp


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> And what's with these retarded tweet mentions? I thought they were done with this crap.


*What on Earth gave you THAT idea? *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

dlb223 said:


> There's a difference between hearing "people" and hearing a crowd.


The crowd isn't as bad as it has been in the last few months.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Fuck it, just give me a Jericho promo and 15min of HHH so I can goto bed.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel in control, this ain't ending clean though. I will be surprised if it does.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok stop saying only Indy marks care about punk and Bryan if your really think that you are fucktarded


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

are you people really complaining about the crowd?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, that was just diabolical by Bryan!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder who's gonna run in the match?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This match makes me miss JR's selling of every move and crazy crowds.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is this happening ? Punk vs Bryan ...on wwe both world champs who would've thought


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

great match!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

FRANKENSTEINER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the three black women in the front row of the show. Just.....lol.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

you heard it "Best In The World" fuck the haters


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think Punk is now trying to convince himself...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

a jericho interference followed by a promo would be the sensible thing to do. but that wont happen, because its the sensible thing to do.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan getting legitimate heat. Good for him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great match so far


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Very amazed that they're giving this match so much time. So Awesome!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish we'd get a "BEST IN THE WORLD" match up between Jericho, Bryan and Jericho for the Undisputed WWE Championship at Wrestlemania, if only Jericho had won the Rumble


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So King likes Punk now & Cole likes Bryan now? Weird, huh?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I want punk vs Bryan at mania, forget the great white


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I can't blame the crowd for not being interested in this match *when even the commentators barely give a fuck.* Sort this out, WWE - you've got two of the best wrestlers in the world, your two heavyweight champions wrestling, and the commentators are talking about bananas. I can't believe how much WWE have devalued the moment-to-moment in-ring action.


*To be fair though, the crowd has no clue if the commentators are into the match or not. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This match is awesome. (Y)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, listen at that crowd. They're being really quite.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"We Want Kharma"



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, listen at that crowd. They're being really quite.


Quite what? Boring? Yes


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's True said:


> I want punk vs Bryan at mania, forget the great white


Imagine this as an Iron Man match


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Gold!!!


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

2 great matches on free TV........thank you Big Johnny


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Punk is over with the kids


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

great match!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus to interfere, calling it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is awesome.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Possible TV match of the year so far.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

This show needs ricardo


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Bryan getting legitimate heat. Good for him.


I like how people say this as though he's a rookie starting out. He's known how to get heat for years.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great match going here!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wow, listen at that crowd. They're being really quite.


Sarcasm or bad stream?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Crowd is definitely NOT quiet like some think. Crowd sounds like they are loving it!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Bryan is putting it to him


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dragon is fucking tremendous......just awesome


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

What does Punk put in his hair, superglue? Not a strand has moved all match.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

No idea why but I just jumped out of my seat yelling "HELL YEAH!" when Bryan nailed that kick to the head


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Danielson: Best in the World. But for real, though.


I'd still bang Punk.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

This is what hard work and perseverance brings you, 2 of the most under rated wrestlers ever putting on a great show


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Great match, shitty crowd


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

They are starting to split the crowd!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Sarcasm or bad stream?


Sarcasm at all the dipshits saying the crowd is dead.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

only indy marks care about this match, please end this already.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Good in-ring psychology going on here.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Crowd sucks. Don't blame them with 2 talentless kids in the ring.

Hurry up with HHH and Kharma......yawn.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I hate the fact Canada is 15 minutes behind, ARGH!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *To be fair though, the crowd has no clue if the commentators are into the match or not. *


Not tonight, obv.  But they have watched however many years of Cole and King bickering about nothing instead of calling the match.

BUT: what a fucking great match. Hope they can do it on PPV with a proper ending someday.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a great match, and the crowd is into it. Not sure what some of you are watching.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Why cant we have fucking Jim Ross


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would be flipping out and going so crazy if I was there in person right now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh fuck yeah!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. What is Jericho doing. I wanted a clean finish.:sad:


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who are the idiots saying the crowd sucks? They're loving it.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

here we go!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

great selling of the arm by punk.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

forum crash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

so the feud begins.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FUCK YOU JERICHO!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The 3 BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

ITS ON


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

YES!!!! Crash


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

YES! Y2J!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL JERITROLL!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"End of the World"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

and here we go folks!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn you, Jericho!!!


----------



## Diegetes (Jun 28, 2011)

Get this Vanilla Indy Midget Hacks off my TV!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

forum crash inc.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Neutronic said:


> Great match, shitty crowd


The crowd seem very alive!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ah damn it... that was an awesome match... I wanted 20 more minutes!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THANK YOU, JERICHO.*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

JERITROLL!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

The only person I would want to fuck up that awesome match fuckin awesome!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Y2J


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES YES YE SYE SYSIALIOILRSJEILFMSAILMILFSJLU YESYSYSYSYSYOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO PISSED I'M NOT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!
YEEYEYSYSYSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match has been better than the whole Royal Rumble PPV. 


JERICHO!!!! Jericho Vs. Punk at Mania! Its coming!

I wonder why they didn't do something like this on the PPV last night, but hey.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jericho!!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great match from Bryan/CM Punk.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I was wrong, but this outcome is better. Jericho/Punk is a lock now then, the WM Card just got better.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Y2J :makr:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Y2J


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep. No real conclusion this time folks.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FINALLY


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL @ Bryan


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

#ItBegins


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

4 star match, good finish. Protects both champions.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i thought vince wanted to fool the internet?
does he not realize everyone on the net predicted this ages ago?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Goddamnit jeritroll you fucked up a great match you cock knocker lol


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SO next week we'll hear Jericho say that he's the best in the world. Doesn't look like a heel turn for H here.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Uh oh. Im sensing a Non title triple treat at WrestleMania for the "best in the world" phrase.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragon is incredible

YES YES YES YES


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

for all the talk about the time slot, themain audience is america, so the time of the start of this match is 10 pm on the east, 9 cent, 8 mt, and 7 pacific. this is possibly the best timeslot for the max combination of demographics with kids and those who have to work in the morn


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Why cant we have fucking Jim Ross


JR would send these guys over the top. Easy.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So now that sets that up.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

jericho/punk/bryan please


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

My internet decided to slow down randomly. Missed this match. GARGH!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And now the Jerico/CM Punk feud will start.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

theres that smile. Jericho is truly the best in the world


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Punk/Jericho at Mania!? Give it here!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nimbus said:


> only indy marks care about this match, please end this already.


And no one cares about your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

this doesn't mean anything its just Jericho proving Jericho is in the chamber


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome match interrupted by an awesome wrestler.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Bryan sounds like a kid opening his gifts on Christmas.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

if savage doesnt get a nomination...im not watching after wrestlemania.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jericho = real best in the world.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am marking out Tyson is going in.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

"Edge are in" nice job Lawler


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotta love Jericho ! but that was an great match


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

im marking broooooo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"You will, Heartbreak!"
"I will, Heartbreak!"


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes! Mike Tyson! very much deserved indeed


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tyson? Really?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome match. Loved the ending w/interfence from Jericho. Bryan screaming yes for winning this match by DQ just adds more to his character.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they are going to have a Celebrity Wing to the Hall of Fame, nobody is more deserving than Tyson. The best use of an outside star EVER in wrestling was Tyson in 98.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Really Awesome match ruined by Jericho, but this finally confirms Punk/Jericho at mania.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

That was one helluva match!! And they finally start the Jericho/Punk feud? A win all around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Danielson: Best in the World. But for real, though.
> 
> 
> I'd still bang Punk.


*Oh my sista.... TESTIFY! *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What?
:lmao:lmao
You know what, I'm not even going to ask, cause nothing was worse than Drew Carey being entered, at least Tyson is an athlete.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

finally .. jericho shows them how it's done 

thanks y2j


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Tyson and Austin! Tyson and Austin! All hell has broken loose!!!!" 

Thanks, JR for the memories.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Great match (as expected), and I like the ending. The seeds are planted...

Tyson in the HOF? Eh, if Rose is in, why not


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This guy deserves it more than edge

Not even joking


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE to give away Punk/Jericho next week on free tv trlololol


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow Mike Tyson fast count absolutely ruined an important match


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Tyson actually deserves it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"What's going to happen is Stone Cold gets in your way" 

"He's gonna get knocked the fuck out!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is it that whenever Jericho makes an appearance this forum crashes? Get a hold of yourselves marks.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow that match was so great glad they gave those guys a good amount of time.The Jericho run in was awesome!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Punk/Bryan didn't end clean, makes people look forward to them actually feuding. Quite smart, yes?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyson/Austin.. aaaah remember it like it was yesterday.

One of the biggest moments in WWE history in my honest opinion.


----------



## noobzeverywearz (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho got some serious heat from a dead crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have no problem at all with the baddest man on the planet being inducted. *


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The best wrestler in the world vs Punk. I can't wait


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cold Stone to induct Tython !!


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

the 3 best wrestlers in the world in the ring at the same time..i'm dreaming.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyson is the most deserving celebrity to be in the HOF. His moment with Austin in 98 was the best thing that ANY celebrity has ever done for the WWE. Created a shitload of hype and made Austin seem even more badass.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

wow did they actually blur out the old DX shirts because it said "suck it"?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

What a match! Man that was awesome to see Bryan and Punk go at it. Jericho made me mark the fuck out even though he ruined the match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Truth looking somewhat normal tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone who thinks that Tyson doesn't deserve it obviously have no idea how important he was to that angle.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho saved that shitty match. Hurry up with Kharma and HHH...yawn. Forgettable RAW like always.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol they have .............. on tv like its a credible place for source..


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

"broke the story earlier today"
*advertises new enterant we know about like we didn't know about it*

This what's fucked up about WWE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Of course Vince would include the news reports on Tyson from '98 in the video package. :lol He's such a publicity whore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Tyson? Really?


Yes, really.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, finally the feud has build! Woo hoo!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm digging Truth being dressed as the Pope.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Really Awesome match ruined by Jericho, but this finally confirms Punk/Jericho at mania.


So that mean Sheamus will go after the World Heavyweight belt at Mania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Diegetes said:


> Get this Vanilla Indy Midget Hacks off my TV!!!


Looks at avatar...:no:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

So Triple H won't turn heel then?


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

No Cena/Kane? Kharma?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Mike Tyson going in after Drew Carey? Okay...


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

Serpent01 said:


> Really Awesome match ruined by Jericho, but this finally confirms Punk/Jericho at mania.


Ugggh...

It's this sort of jumping to conclusions that makes it so easy for Jericho to troll the IWC.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Jericho saved that shitty match. Hurry up with Kharma and HHH...yawn. Forgettable RAW like always.


I like people like this guy because he posts the opposite of what everyone thinks to get a reaction from people. It's GENIUS!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there a worse crowd than Kansas City other than San Jose? Richmond this bad or no?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

How often has Punk won on Raw lately? lol, not complaining though


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Why is it that whenever Jericho makes an appearance this forum crashes? Get a hold of yourselves marks.


*Even when you mention his name the forum crashes.*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Just wait for the ratings of Punk vs Bryan - I bet they shitty. Writers probably want to send a message...


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

So I guess Truth is sane again? Damn!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm glad Tyson is being inducted. That Wrestlemania match and the hype for it was stellar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

minorconflict said:


> Jericho saved that shitty match.


Nah. The match was getting really good.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantastic match. Happy Jericho/Punk is happening, more so sad Trips/Punk isn't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. I still laugh at Punk in this commercial. Hypocrisy is funny.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just because Jericho gave punk the code breaker doesn't mean they will have a match at mania. remember jericho is in the chamber it could be Jericho just reminding punk im in the match im coming after your title


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone else feel they induct too many high profile people into the Hall of Fame each year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That awkward moment where the WWE promotes anti-bullying but has Lawler make fun of Vickie's appearance weekly.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't believe Mania 28 will be my 4th! Excited more & more!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't get how anyone can say Tyson doesn't deserve it. Stop being anti-celebrity.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

truth on commentary? can i send vince a email?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

i wonder if Laurinitis has been texting The Undertaker


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Yes, really.


Okay. Just checking. My stream cut out.


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Truth on Commentary!!!?? This could be epic.:shocked:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Truth on commentary

:lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't get how anyone can say Tyson doesn't deserve it. Stop being anti-celebrity.



but its so easy


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Right hand! Tyson! Tyson! Tyson! Right hand!"

Out of all of the things J.R. has ever said, this might be my favorite.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Diva's saying they were picked on.. Pfft yeah I'm sure... By who the fat chicks with mustaches?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

How dare they have this match after Bryan/Punk.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Riddler Kingston!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bubz said:


> What a match! Man that was awesome to see Bryan and Punk go at it. Jericho made me mark the fuck out even though he ruined the match.


Same, I literally screamed. I don't know why.. I know it was going to happen in some moment, but now was really unexpected. Well, awesome. The feud has finnally build up.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never understood why there is even a celebrity wing in the HOF anyways.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

minorconflict said:


> Jericho saved that shitty match. Hurry up with Kharma and HHH...yawn. Forgettable RAW like always.


Mommy didn't give someone enough attention as a child


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Just isn't raw without Ricardo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi. You deserve better. Can't believe I've been saying this for 3 years.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Kofi!

Meanwhile, at Evan Bourne's house.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Truth on commentary will make this match incredibly entertaining


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

What the hell did Kingston or Truth do to get in the EC match this year?? They have not ANYTHING to deserve to be in that match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is the orgasm over...ok..and we back with the Miz...amazing


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PLEASE give Kofi the win here. Jesus.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Miz is really annoying the piss outta me. The facial expressions have to go. The fake tan can go to.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

More than 5-4-5 former world champions lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi is more over than Bryan lol.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the miz is awesome on the mic, no pun intended


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

545 former champions? Impressive.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I've never understood why there is even a celebrity wing in the HOF anyways.


Yeah, it's pretty stupid.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE is back to putting social media in promos. So much for WWE doing less twitter/social media stuff.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz always looks like he's enjoying an ice cream cone whenever he talks on the mic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

greendude11 said:


> Kofi!
> 
> Meanwhile, at Evan Bourne's house.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck, Kofi gonna job to this bum.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

What? Are you kidding me? This is the main event? Impossible, hope is another match in.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So maybe I'm missing something, but why is Kofi dressed like The Riddler?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Diva's saying they were picked on.. Pfft yeah I'm sure... By who the fat chicks with mustaches?


Probably the moronic jocks who they dated.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Joseph29 said:


> What the hell did Kingston or Truth do to get in the EC match this year?? They have not ANYTHING to deserve to be in that match.


Nor the Miz.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz needs an "injury" something to get him off TV for a while and maybe come back as a face or someting...he's just sooo blah right now. I remember when he used to be interesting and actually relevant.



Oh and L O FUCKING L at R-Truth making fun of Cole for being able to count to three....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz is so boring......
Really wish Truth didn't get suspended to break them up, Truth brought out Miz's best mic skills.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joseph29 said:


> What the hell did Kingston or Truth do to get in the EC match this year?? They have not ANYTHING to deserve to be in that match.


Did you see the participants in the Rumble last night? There is no one else there.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Vinnie said:


> What? Are you kidding me? This is the main event? Impossible, hope is another match in.


Beth-Eve....duh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing how quick things change, just over a month ago we had Miz and Truth running around like badasses and Triple H doing the best he can to get rid of them


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Izual_Rebirth said:


> Ugggh...
> 
> It's this sort of jumping to conclusions that makes it so easy for Jericho to troll the IWC.


Not really. It has been all over news sites before Jericho even came back.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Not enough crazy from Truth tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will Kharma even be on tonight? I'm thinking Rumble was just a special appearance, i'm not sure she's back full time....but would mark again if she is!!!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone see that guy near the front row with that crown on? lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

It's terrible how Miz can't expand his vocabulary and become interesting again. He was great 6-7 months ago. What happened? Even if you didn't like him then, you have to admit he was a lot *better* half a year ago.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Need to see Cena embrace the hate.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL R Truth is the man


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> 545 former champions? Impressive.


At the rate the belt is passed around, I believe it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I talk to him, not about him! :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

why is kofi in EC ? i guess bourne smoked pot again?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Miz really needs to quit mean mugging. Hasn't he realized how ridiculous it looks yet?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Truth is crazy on commentary


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I commend Miz and his passion for wrestling and this being his lifelong dream...but he is horrible.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> So maybe I'm missing something, but why is Kofi dressed like The Riddler?


wait to you see Eve as Catwoman:shocked:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I love that DDT.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr.Boo said:


> So maybe I'm missing something, but why is Kofi dressed like The Riddler?


I was thinking the exact same thing.

No idea.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Truth is acting kind of--normal.

Edit: I take that back after the rooster comment.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Will Kharma even be on tonight? I'm thinking Rumble was just a special appearance, i'm not sure she's back full time....but would mark again if she is!!!


I never thought a diva could be in my top 5 stars, but Kharma is on the list now after double arm suplexing Ziggler. That was cool shit. She should crush everyone in the division. If used correctly, she could be fantastic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did R-Truth invite the three black women in the front row? Lil Johnny's family?

It's just so awkward to me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does R Truth rob the 7-11 before or after the shows?


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Truth on commentary sounds like a soundboard. He doesn't even sound like a real person.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

im starting to miss cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Riddler, y'all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cracky tales.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Spinferno said:


> Miz always looks like he's enjoying an ice cream cone whenever he talks on the mic.


*Like this?









*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Be careful, Cole. You'll get got!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz lost clean.:lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

truth + booker on commentary, make it happen!

booker: loosey goosey ducky wuckie!

R Truth: that aint no duck it be a pigeon! quack quack!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This Little Jimmy gimmick is getting old already.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok how great would a WWE show be where David Otunga reviews travel mugs?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> wait to you see Eve as Catwoman:shocked:


I like the way you think.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Baby Jesus does exist.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Yay! Miz didn't win!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

didnt see that comin


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

my grandmother said "did he just come from court"- about R Truth lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lulz... Ok miz IS a jobber


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

This isn't an awful match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi Fiddler wins!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally, looks like Miz is being booked to his talent level


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Big win for Kofi. happy with that!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally, this crappy match is over.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Kofi wins! awesome


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> It's terrible how Miz can't expand his vocabulary and become interesting again. He was great 6-7 months ago. What happened? Even if you didn't like him then, you have to admit he was a lot *better* half a year ago.


I agree, his promo with Austin after Mania last year was awesome and I loved his Mania hype video. It actually sorta made me a supporter, but now, he's nothing again and gitten worse on the mic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

YES KOFI!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!!!
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vince is such a racist.*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> What the hell did Kingston or Truth do to get in the EC match this year?? They have not ANYTHING to deserve to be in that match.


Truth is one of the best faces on the show... He is great on the Mic, in the ring and he can actually get a reaction from the crowd. Kofi ?... No idea he is probably there just to do a few high flying spots which is a bit sad.

Although i have to say its a bit surprising that they have been trying to distance Cena from the title till after Mania.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the ending was a little rough...but the right man won


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

establishing kofi's credibility


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

"Miz got buried"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCK. YES.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Rtruth needed to shut the fuck up


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The problem with the lack of star power in the EC is because we have Kane and Cena that won't be in it because they're feuding. And either one of those 2 would add a lot to the match.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

KOFI....WON????


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, Miz losing to Kofi of all people cleanly. This is Sheamus late 2010-mid 2011 all over again with Miz.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Miz sure has fallen far...

I seriously think WWE has no idea what to do with Miz now, other than putting him in minor feuds. Especially since Jericho came back.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Riddler wins!*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cracky tales for the win


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Does R Truth rob the 7-11 before or after the shows?


before AND after?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Kofi won? No interference? A singles match? Against a former WWE champ? Not a house show? dafuq


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god :lmao


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yay The Jizz lost.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz jobs to Kofi. He's losing momentum fast.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Burial Ship AHOY for Dolph and Miz tonight.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

So Miz loses his 6th match on Raw in a row lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

feel like this was one meta rib on Evan and Miz


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

that hand stand spot will forever be in highlight reels


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is that a cardboard TV in the background?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta love how Miz can't beat somebody whose been jobbing for months


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm..sorry...what...


glad you have that ready to go,though


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Ron Swanson said:


> Ok how great would a WWE show be where David Otunga reviews travel mugs?


like in a promo bubble like on old school raw. good way to get his character over more. still wish wwe would keep that so they could have more matches and longer matches. wwe is thinking like bad baseball a guy who hits 40 hrs but strikes out 200 times instead of the 30hr 40 dbl guy who hits 300 . jsut to sell tickets


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Did R-Truth invite the three black women in the front row? Lil Johnny's family?
> 
> It's just so awkward to me.


It's awesome how blacks can always pick out other blacks in the crowd and watch them during the entire show. I do it all the time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Little Jimmy is smiling like a Little Jimmy lol wut!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga scheming!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Where is DAT FLASK, goddammit?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good for kofi, its a shame Miz has no one to feud with


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't get fired Big Johnny! we love you


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Will John Laurenaitis get futured endeavored?

He looks nighty nervous!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

If anyone should be future endeavored, it's David Otunga. I'm surprised he was #24 in the Rumble, let alone in the entire event.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

greendude11 said:


> If anyone should be future endeavored, it's David Otunga. I'm surprised he was #24 in the Rumble, let alone in the entire event.


He was actually lucky #27.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

greendude11 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> No idea.


Maybe his new catchphrase is going to be, "Riddle mi dis, riddle mi dat."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> It's awesome how blacks can always pick out other blacks in the crowd and watch them during the entire show. I do it all the time.


So true. I've been watching them since the start of the show.:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> It's awesome how blacks can always pick out other blacks in the crowd and watch them during the entire show. I do it all the time.


I been looking at the black guy with the crown on his head. :lol


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Tonight Beth drops the title. Enjoy!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he would have to start spelling his name with a J if he did that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The guy who was, just a month ago jobbing on Superstars to Primo, just beat the former WWE Champion in The Miz.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

God, that was a hell of a match between Punk and Bryan. We NEED to see that on PPV with no BS one day.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL at this Katz Insurance Company commercial. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So true. I've been watching them since the start of the show.:lol


Me too.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like J-Hud's new song though!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This has been a good Raw.


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Jan 10, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> feel like this was one meta rib on Evan and Miz


Who are the birds in your sig? Ta.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> He was actually lucky #27.


This. I was thinking #24 for some reason and forgot he was #27.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

John Cena and Kane haven't appeared yet have they?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

bourne has to be suspended for kofi to have such a push


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, not again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz is losing matches like crazy I guess he going to win that extra money in the bank match we getting at WM28


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH F!
I love Rocky and everything but we REALLY don't need this.
These promos were way too long!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Are we getting Cena tonight?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this video again???


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Stupid ass videos


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

i dont need to watch this rock video again


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This video package looks a lot like a "Thank you Rock" as if he's retiring. 

That sucks. Means he's putting Cena over. Terrible.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

I paid 55 dollars to watch this last night...jesus


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena/Rock's feud going into Wrestlemania is going to consist of live via satellite promos, video packages, and Twitter insults until their staredown on the go home show.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

#BOOTSTOASSES


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE is showing us how The Rock tweets. Because we need to see this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Enough Rock/Cena video packages WWE. Save it for after EC.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> This video package looks a lot like a "Thank you Rock" as if he's retiring.
> 
> That sucks. Means he's putting Cena over. Terrible.


Of course he is. Why else would he come back?


----------



## Lando Calrissian (Jan 10, 2012)

This is worse propaganda then what North Korea uses for these videos. Just cringe, why?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

running low on time, are we not getting a cena/kane segment?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm voting Rocky for President! Oh...wait this is just for a Mania match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> This video package looks a lot like a "Thank you Rock" as if he's retiring.
> 
> That sucks. Means he's putting Cena over. Terrible.


Good, there's no reason Rock should go over Cena


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn, still no sign of Triple H, Kane or John Cena. Hopefully they're laying off the whole Cena/Kane feud taking over the show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock has the best life


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck, I don't give a shit about his movies.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> This video package looks a lot like a "Thank you Rock" as if he's retiring.
> 
> That sucks. Means he's putting Cena over. Terrible.


Considering your set i am not surprised i have explain this, but that's what he should do regardless.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

#Overpromotion


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> This video package looks a lot like a "Thank you Rock" as if he's retiring.
> 
> That sucks. Means he's putting Cena over. Terrible.


You should read the Cena/Rock thread.

The Rocky marks feel as if the video needs more about his career... as if the 2-hour show dedicated to him and the entire year wasn't enough.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWEs gunna pull the ultimate troll...theyre gunna go to commercials after this rock commercial...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why exactly do we need a package of The Rock's movies?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

....You all know you would be complaining if they weren't doing anything to hype the cena/rock match. But now that they are doing it, you still complain.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*In b4 "Amber and Headliner are black?" 



*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to know that Hudgens just admitted to creaming over Rock. She wants it.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shameless plug


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With all of this hype, I have a hunch that their match will be really bad. And I will laugh.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Not this again, the cena one is next i bet.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Where RAW's biggest stars tonight? All we've had is Daniel Bryan & the other ROH guy!


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

The worst of this video package is the music


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Journey 2: The Mysterious Island looks like crap


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT VANESSA HUDGENS, again. :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why are you guys complaining, you can get up and do something.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i really hope we dont have to see this every week till wrestlemania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That is an awesome video package for Rocky.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

I cannot believe I'm going to be cheering for Cena at Wrestlemania. I fucking hate the Rock ever since he came back. Team Cena.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

VRsick said:


> running low on time, are we not getting a cena/kane segment?


after this video...Kane appears behind Cena evil jedi style telling him to move to the dark side


or a diva's match..i guess


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The only way Cena can sell an injury from the event the night before is if he just doesn't show up.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Nice to know that Hudgens just admitted to creaming over Rock. She wants it.


LOL


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, i'm just thinking about how pissed the crowd will be when John Cena beats The Rock clean and smiles to the crowd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Divas up next. ...why?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DubC said:


> why are you guys complaining, you can get up and do something.


*They are saving their bathroom break for the Divas match.*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Biggest main event in WrestleMania history?! They said that last year! And the year before that! And the year before that!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat music. Serious business coming up and I can easily see Beth losing.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Commercial, video package, preview, commercial. Yep. We're certainly in the Road to Wrestlemania. Better get used to this sort of thing guys.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here comes Kane during the divas match


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why is AJ's theme song on?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS F'N SONG! :no: Stop playing that crap!
I'm assuming this will turn into the Kane segment.
Hopefully Kharma first though.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ's back?....Oh it's just a divas match


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

kane and cena to interfere in Eve match?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve wins the belt and I'm done for the night unfortunately.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright. Looking forward to Kane chokeslamming or Tomestoning Eve.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Eve will be winning the title here, she is used as the female representative when WWE does its Wrestlemania media stuff


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Excessively long promo into a commercial then a Diva's match. 

This is why people commit suicide.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mister Excitement said:


> Cena/Rock's feud going into Wrestlemania is going to consist of live via satellite promos, video packages, and Twitter insults until their staredown on the go home show.


:lmao Sadly true.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Journey 2: The Mysterious Island looks like crap


Good crap or bad crap?


----------



## cupQuake (Jan 3, 2012)

The fuck was up with that music...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Bitch and complain all you want, The Rock is fucking awesome.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So no Cena tonight?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank god it seems the John Cena and Kane stuff has stopped for a week.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Divas match, 15 minute main event!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

ROCK FTW!


----------



## MJG93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Let me get this straight the Diva's Championship match is on AFTER the match between the two top dogs in the company at the moment! Jericho was right, it is the end of the world as we know it! :gun::gun:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So I'm guessing either Kane or Kharma is going to show up and either 
a. Kane attempts to attack eve but get interrupted by Cena
b. Kharma interferes and all hell breaks loose

Just my guesses


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why is the divas match on so late? This match should of opened the show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate that damn diva's theme song. It sounds like something out of Barbie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> Here comes Kane during the divas match


*And by, "Kane" you mean, "Kharma".*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Journey 2: The Mysterious Island looks like crap


And Cena still beats Rock in level of bad movies hes been in


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

On one hand this RAW has done a good job advancing things for Elimination Chamber and Wrestlemania. On the other hand- Eve vs. Beth the main event?

At least we haven't seen Cena. Or at least not me.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love the Rock, I freaked when he came back and announced being the host for Wrestlemania 27, but ever since that, I haven't cared one bit. The Rock vs. John Cena won't do much at all for me. It's been so over-hyped, and I think the decision to announce the match a year in advance is partly the reason why.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh he has a movie coming out. Now it makes sense.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Commercial > Rock Promo > Commercial > Diva's Match > Commerical...Oh WWE...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Sky Sports says RAW is going on till 4:10


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A divas match at 20 minutes to go????


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

What did Eve do to earn a title shot anyway?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

That music was fucking horrible.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

KHARMA


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Kharma to interrupt Kane after he interrupts Eve's match. She reverses the chokeslam into the implant buster and buries Kane once and for all.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *And by, "Kane" you mean, "Kharma".*


Kharma is the women equivalent of Kane so you are pretty much right on there OH MY GOODNESS.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Kharma better come in and end this match quickly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

finalnight said:


> A divas match at 20 minutes to go????


*It's two minutes tops... why does it matter?*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No Divas Championship change, Beth must keep it going into Mania!!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Borias said:


> Commercial, video package, preview, commercial. Yep. We're certainly in the Road to Wrestlemania. Better get used to this sort of thing guys.


I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What did Eve do to earn a title shot anyway?


Ryder


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Good crap or bad crap?


It looks like the kinda crap you'd watch because you get it for Christmas and really like it but not admit that to anyone


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW sucks tonight, my God fpalm

Commercials and video packages are taking up the whole fucking show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What did Eve do to earn a title shot anyway?


Absolutely nothing. Welcome to WWE booking.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kharma will come out and Beth will wet herself


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ad break then a piss break


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *And by, "Kane" you mean, "Kharma".*


I think WWE met their quota already with black people being feature but then again February is around the corner, so we might get lucky.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *And by, "Kane" you mean, "Kharma".*


Or both, Kane can drag Eve down to "hell" for some private time, and Kharma will destroy Beth.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

finalnight said:


> A divas match at 20 minutes to go????


The wonderful world of WWE booking.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What did Eve do to earn a title shot anyway?


She fist Pumped Zack and Cena?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

perro said:


> Considering your set i am not surprised i have explain this, but that's what he should do regardless.


Considering you love Cena, I'm not surprised you felt the need to explain that. 



Natsuke said:


> You should read the Cena/Rock thread.
> 
> The Rocky marks feel as if the video needs more about his career... as if the 2-hour show dedicated to him and the entire year wasn't enough.


I've avoided that thread. I figure by now it's filled with people "sick" of The Rock, which indirectly implies they're much more content with Cena. Which is laughable. The IWC is funny how they want someone to go over, and then 4 weeks later he's played out and someone else has to become the new top face. 

As far as Rock over Cena goes - seeing Cena go over pretty much every legend of the Attitude Era would imply he's "better" than all of them. And he's so horrible in the ring, he really just doesn't deserve the honor. Its not "the right thing to do" despite the attempts of some to state as much, basing this ill thought out mindset with the logic of "older guys put younger guys over, always"

Dumb.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heath Slater's face makes me want to punch bunnies.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

whats are the odds of Kharma coming in and destroying Beth and Eve..... haha


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine what these quarter hour ratings will look like.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Eve will win sadly...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone in the Dallas-Fort Worth area doesn't want to watch this divas match, the Dallas Mavericks are up 28 on Phoenix late in the 3rd quarter. Games's on Fox Sports Southwest.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That Pizza Hut commercial where the dad says "chillax" makes me really uncomfortable because it is trying so hard to be funny and is so absurdly unfunny.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

kane interference anyone?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT EVE.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would anyone ask Heath Slater a question?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah..so..Kane come out and Katie Vick's Eve...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMFG Eve cannot win this, please God no! C'mon Beth! Slam that bitch!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Imagine Kane and Kharma as a tag team... and Kharma's babies came from Kane


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

cena to interfere and crush eve and thus making cena's turn to the darkside complete


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Eve, you know Kharma is going to come & destroy her & not in the way all of us would


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The name divas slighty annoy me. They should of kept the womens title over the divas title. The divas title looks like something I could get at Babies R Us.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heatless monster.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Crowd doesn't give a shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kane will interrupt. That's why this is the main event match.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Baw Gawd, look at the size of that muffin. Also #GrannyPanties should be trending on twatter right about now.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, we get it, Eve. You're acting.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey look it's the total d-bag Beth!!!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The only reason Eve should have a title match is if she pinned Phoenix last night. But she didn't. So go away.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Beth is sooooooooo hot.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why would anyone ask Heath Slater a question?


Heath Slater... What's it like to be forgotten? OH, also... do you have to pay royalty's to Wendy's restaurants?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Kane or Kharma to make a appearance here for sure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> The name divas slighty annoy me. They should of kept the womens title over the divas title. The divas title looks like something I could get at Babies R Us.


I don't want Kong anywhere near that title. At all. That would be an insult to her.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lawler: ....where there are no long-term commitments to hold you down.
Cole: You must love it then. 

:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> If anyone in the Dallas-Fort Worth area doesn't want to watch this divas match, the Dallas Mavericks are up 28 on Phoenix late in the 3rd quarter. Games's on Fox Sports Southwest.


The Mavs have been better as of late. But I'm watching this diva match with the hope Kharma returns to Raw.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh TNA...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know what? I actually think a Kane vs. Kharma feud wouldn't be bad. But, it could just be the Budweisers talking.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#whatwasthefuckingpointinthatfuckery


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL. Thanks for keeping that match short. Eve's bumps looked horrible though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao WHAT WAS THAT.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Did that even last a minute?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

SUPER SQUASH!!!


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

Sigh.. Pointless


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for coming, Eve!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

LoL Im sure that was quick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck, how are we supposed to take this division seriously?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Er. Um. Ok.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that was quick


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

That was quick.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

well dayum


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord have mercy....:lmao I can't. Kharma, get pregnant again. Save yourself.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The diva match lasted 15 seconds. Great title match there WWE booking.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

what a squash haha


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that was mercifully quick


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, that was short


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Boring match


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Makes a change, Beth squashing someone and it not ending with a roll-up.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Squashed by a flake. 

How embarrassing.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Southern style squash match!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That match was main-event worthy right there dawg


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Why do they even bother with the divas


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Yay 1 minute match. Now it's time for more commercials!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit wtf?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol and its over


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL @ Cole saying he's not shocked.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Heath Slater's face makes me want to punch bunnies.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Did I see Beth running on the left side of the screen at the big screen shot?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

boo to this shit. I wanted a tombstone for Eve.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Considering you love Cena, I'm not surprised you felt the need to explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize the reason why he's gone over alot of people from the Attitude Era is to put over Cena as the next top face, and to move on from the previous era. 

Cena horrible in the ring? fpalm


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Beth shouldve been built likethis all year til kharma came back.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Masked Kane saying "The Rock" = medium nostalgia


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

what da hell?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Hissss dark side cena must come to


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The guy has a broken back. What else are you going to do to him, Kane?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kanes using eve as a condom


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eve, gurl -- you gon' get got.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Eve doesn't even know what conduit means Kane. That's not fair.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

So Kane doesn't like The Rock?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh sweet fuck.

Rock + Cena vs Kane


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

It's so easy to see they're setting up Beth and Kharma for Wrestlemania. Beth is completely dominating the other Divas so she can look unstoppable (something they should've had her do MONTHS ago) and try to get the most out of the Kharma/Beth matchup.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> If anyone in the Dallas-Fort Worth area doesn't want to watch this divas match, the Dallas Mavericks are up 28 on Phoenix late in the 3rd quarter. Games's on Fox Sports Southwest.


daaaamnnn 28 points?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*KANE*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"CM Punk is gud lolz he juss need sumting to work with"

Kane is working with this piece of crap script and is making it sound somewhat decent


----------



## juancuf (Oct 15, 2006)

Kane did it for The Rock


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve's acting is getting worse.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RUN BITCH!! RUN FOR YA LIFE!!!!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

There making Beth look more dominate than ever b4 her big showdown with Kharma I like!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eve is one dumb broad. First the car, now this. She'll be Kane's new trollop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL HER, THE UNDERTAKER'S BRO!*



But really, I like Eve.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Embrace the Hate or I'll beat up Ryder. 


Now what does embracing the hate entail exactly? You haven't exactly made that clear. 

Oh and Eve, I think you should have probably run...like fast. Just a thought.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes eve's acting makes porn star's look oscar worthy.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sigh...


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn you Eve, didn't you watch mid-00's Raw. Kane is going to knock you up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that pyro must have paralyze eve's legs.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes Superman!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck her Kane, I did.*


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

OH GOD NO!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope Mason Ryan appears tonight and wrestles a five star match.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

"Kane is BEHIND her!"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't lie, I actually jumped when they zoomed out and showed Kane on the apron!
That was dope!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh Go Away Cena!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wanted Eve to get chokeslammed! Fuck you Cena!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

way to sell the injury.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Kane meant "use you as a Condiment"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena and his bow-legged run.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

you all wanted Cena and you got him


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

PLEASE JUST TOMBSTONE EVE DAMNIT.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Kharma can kill a bitch, but Kane can't? I hate the world we live in.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't Cena get beat up pretty bad last night? Looks like nothing happened to him. LoL


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Kane was standing behind Eve for 30 seconds but the commentators didn't notice him until the cameras showed him... EVEN THOUGH he was RIGHT IN FRONT of the commentators.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> RUN BITCH!! RUN FOR YA LIFE!!!!


:lmao

I'm so disappointed that Cena saved her. Fuck. Cena should of been tied up somewhere.


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

other than cmpunk/bryan this raw sucks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena the only way you can overcome kane is by ripping off his mask! his mask is the equivalent to Undertakers urn


----------



## Pyro Maniac (Apr 16, 2009)

Hopefully that obese slob Kharma doesn't show up. Raw's been good so far. I wish they'd feature Cena more throughout the show rather than just using him once.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Ah....If only Cena took an arrow to the knee....Maybe he'd sell that


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

this story is getting worse.

I can't deal with all the bad acting anymore


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Eve to carry Kane's baby...you read it here first!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Dammit, a Cena-less Raw was too good to be true.
A Tombstone into the ramp would make up for it though.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a feeling the main event segment will have lots a people questioning why punk and Bryan weren't given the spot


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

seriously though, kane is single handily making this feud interesting


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Why does it feel that Cena is still trying to raise above the hate while actually hating someone ?... I hope he actually stays this way and does not forget it after this fued.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

so when Cena finally defeats Kane, he's embraced the hate. According to Kane


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The name *divas* slighty annoy me. They should of kept the womens title over the divas title. The divas title looks like something I could get at Babies R Us.


sperm depositories is better.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Cena, it's alright if you don't like Slipknot, but did you really need to physically assault their bassist?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena with that extra strength Icy Hot. Nimble as fuck all things considering...you know that match yesterday.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RISE ABOVE!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I enjoy Cena's "hate" smile


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

You'd think that Cena had the herniated disk by the way he ran down the ramp.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Run Eve, Run like your not in a Coma! -Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do some of you not realize that Cena is like The Boogeyman? I'm not talking about the WWE Boogeyman. I'm talking about the real Boogeyman. 

You start questioning if he'll make an appearance, and BOOM! 

Now, why couldn't Cena have done this last night and got himself a DQ?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good...good..let the hate flow thru you


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

First time in a long time Cena's unanimously being cheered. Who knew all he had to do was swing around steel steps like a mad man?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That sadistic bastard! He's smiling!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena being all mad and shit!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

John Cena: Still pretending aluminum is steel.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena is now in HATE MODE


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Cena "everytime you get up Im knocking you back down" fucking brilliant I love it..


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> I have a feeling the main event segment will have lots a people questioning why punk and Bryan weren't given the spot


I questioned it earlier already.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Camille Léone said:


> Kane was standing behind Eve for 30 seconds but the commentators didn't notice him until the cameras showed him... EVEN THOUGH he was RIGHT IN FRONT of the commentators.


They also acted surprised when each of them got up to enter the rumble even though none of them were wearing pants.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

I still don't understand this whole "Embrace the hate Cena". Cena dropped like 74 chairs on Wade Barrett. He's always been a hateful fuckbag.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

When is the last time I've seen that? Cena overacts every single night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WE GON HAVE A PARTY UP IN HERR


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

How much do those tv monitors cost? Those always get tossed aside, but they have to cost some money.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, Cena is buff


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena just turned black again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

kharma to save kane


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, I'm loving this!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Umm... tell me he didn't just yell, "We gonna have a party up in here..."


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pawwwrtee up in her'!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And leave it to cena to make this a cornball fest.*


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

embrace the hate cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cena has finally embraced the hate.

Kane wins.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You realize the reason why he's gone over alot of people from the Attitude Era is to put over Cena as the next top face, and to move on from the previous era.


REALLY?



> Cena horrible in the ring? fpalm


Yeah, he is.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Fuck her Kane, I did.*


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Do we have a paaaadday up in hya?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL'd at WE GON HAV A PARTY UP IN HERRR


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

We gonna have a party all up in here? Really? That's what you have to say?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How is Cena embracing the hate if he's done stuff like this countless of times? Nothing new.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kane is running away...

Dear God.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kanes wig falling off?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"LOOK AT THE LOOK AT THE LOOK AT THE LOOK AT THE LOOK IN THE LOOK AT THE LOOK IN THE LOOK." - Michael Cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well so much for Kane being a monster.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Get off my TV Cena! Cut to commercial already!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You'd think Eve would be thankful to Cena for saving her ass, but nah.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a letdown. Cena embraced the hate a little too soon. They should of let Kane destroy Eve, Bro and him a little longer.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

and cena ruins everything at the end


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is running? cant tell if this is a bad or good thing on 1 hand masked kane is proving weak on the other hand we get a more serious Cena


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

He embraces the hate...then smiles and salutes.

Face, meet palm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kane just made Cena lose his mind, up in hurr.*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

He did this against the Nexus


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good ol Cornball Cena.*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane running away...really?!? Really?!? Really?!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well that was lame


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so kane almost kills ryder and cena lets him get away?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I think He was supposed to go through the table, then kane told him his wig was falling off


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

And the corniest quote of the night goes to...


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

So Cena is street again and Kane is a little bitch.

OOOOOOO.KKKKKKKKK.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Look it it guys. We will not see a heel Cena but another one of his biyearly aggression streaks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What happened to Cena? Easy, he became a super face. Vince trolled everyone with the will Cena turn heel storyline.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly is giggling because Johnny Ace is one kinky bastard. She knows.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> WE GON HAVE A PARTY UP IN HERR


HAAAAY! HOOO! HAAAAY! HOOO!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Kane running like a scolded dog.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now he's all smiles. Consistency is too hard for you Cena?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena's new music will be "Party Up" by DMX


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

muttgeiger said:


> I think He was supposed to go through the table, then kane told him his wig was falling off


This.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> "LOOK AT THE LOOK AT THE LOOK AT THE LOOK AT THE LOOK IN THE LOOK AT THE LOOK IN THE LOOK." - Michael Cole


THIS


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn how I hate Cena, cornball bastard. :no:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> He did this against the Nexus


. . . and Miz. Remember the "I Quit"?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

So, Cena completely no-sells the beating he took at the Royal Rumble, then proceeds to dominate Kane. Sigh...


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

well it was emotion provoking.. which is a good thing. I doubt he will truly embrace the hate though, he will just get more passionate about fighting the hate. In otherwords, he will not turn heel. Being passionate and fighting for what one believes in is not 'embracing hate'


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn I just found out I missed Y2J tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree! Women's Championship>>>>>>>>>>>>>Divas Championship!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I am Kane! I WILL FLEE!
I am Cena! I HATE YOU! I WILL KILL YOU! Oh hey, I'm on camera? I better smile and do my retarded fucking salute!
Hi mom! I'm embracing my hate and smiling! How's the dog?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

quick? why does everything think cena is even going heel in the first place?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

You haven't truly embraced the hate until you've driven a milk tanker down to the ring, sprayed everyone in white cream, then downed a couple pints of milk. It's true! It's DAMN TRUE!!! WOOO!!!














What???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Cena's new music will be "Party Up" by DMX


lol


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> He embraces the hate...then smiles and salutes.
> 
> Face, meet palm.


Maybe he's able to channel his hate, like a Super Saiyan. He's embraced it in his fight and then he "un-embraced" LOL


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow they killed it. They should have had Cena make chase, with Kane getting away, and Cena flipping out wanting to get him some more. A salute kind of ruins it, ugh.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Invite chris jericho to that party and have him yell come on baby. and I'm there


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

that was dumb


----------



## Truuth (Jul 19, 2011)

made kane look weak


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Well that Cena/Kane segment was promising but you know Cena.....


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"I can't remember the last time Cena did something like this" 

yet it was only two weeks ago when he beat the shit out of swagger , and a year and a half he did the exact same thing to Darren Young 

michael cole fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So embracing the hate must mean become SuperMan again!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

muttgeiger said:


> I think He was supposed to go through the table, then kane told him his wig was falling off


Cena can knock the hair off of you..


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> What happened to Cena? Easy, he became a super face. Vince trolled everyone with the will Cena turn heel storyline.


There isn't any "trolling" going on so shut it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mr. G said:


> Maybe he's able to channel his hate, like a Super Saiyan. He's embraced it in his fight and then he "un-embraced" LOL


:lmao

Someone should tell Kane it's that simple. Maybe he'll stop trying to kill bitches if he knows this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

alejbr4 said:


> quick? why does everything think cena is even going heel in the first place?


*They're delusional? *


----------



## Tremonti_Fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Well that was lame. Kane got buried there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> I agree! Women's Championship>>>>>>>>>>>>>Divas Championship!


Of course.

I hate that butterfly bullshit.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone miss Evan Bourne?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

So apparently WWE hasn't forgotten how to book the Kane character
Night 1: Book Kane to dominate his opponent
Night 2: Book Kane to run away from the guy he easily defeated the night before
PPV: Bury Kane and turn.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Don't say that that made Kane look weak. Kane has had the upperhand literally every week, and at the pay per view. He destroyed Cena in his debut and on pay per view, and choked him out every week besides not. Not to mention destroying Ryder.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Got to be some sort of swerve here.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WWE tries so hard to get me to cheer Cena but he will never have anything on Stone Cold and The Rock in my eyes.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Time to end the show with a riveting segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If Big Johnny is fired I riot


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Tremonti_Fan said:


> Well that was lame. Kane got buried there.


It's been a Night of Burials!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Get ready for the forum crash.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

IDK why anyone is surprised at all?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

So we have the following:


Kane looking weak
Cena seemingly.. "embracing" the hate
Only to smile and salute to the fans

What?


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

CENA BABY!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> "I can't remember the last time Cena did something like this"
> 
> yet it was only two weeks ago when he beat the shit out of swagger , and a year and a half he did the exact same thing to Darren Young
> 
> michael cole fpalm


Now it makes sense why WWE thinks we all have amnesia -- because apparently everyone who works at WWE does have amnesia.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why is Melina still tweeting in the WWE superstar section?..just curious


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bring the garbage truck.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Invite chris jericho to that party and have him yell come on baby. and I'm there


:lmao :russo


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Mr. Excitement with them deavors.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

New GM - Mick Foley?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Trips heel turn incoming?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to cry if he gets fired.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

HERE WE GO!!! FUCK YES!!!! BEST PART OF RAW IN A LONG TIME...

TRIPPPPPPPPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLYYYYY SHIT HERE WE GO


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> There isn't any "trolling" going on so shut it.


Since there were numerous Cena will turn heel threads on this board, he trolled many people. I never fell for it, but many did.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol Some of you are fucking laughable, Kane has beat the piss out I cena for a month straight, cena finally got a lil comupence


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trips time!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> So we have the following:
> 
> 
> Kane looking weak
> ...


*The only thing Cena embraced is corniness and he already has the patent on that. *


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> WWE tries so hard to get me to cheer Cena but he will never have anything on Stone Cold and The Rock in my eyes.


Well of course not. You can't match the caliber of how great a feud that was.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

What was someone saying about things being on signs being a sign of doing something right, and then mocking "Clown Shoes"? Well, there's one sign. . .


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Triple H heel turn, here we go!

OH MY GOD TELL ME JOHNNY ACE DIDNT JUST SAY THE RATINGS ARE UP


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> HERE WE GO!!! FUCK YES!!!! BEST PART OF RAW IN A LONG TIME...
> 
> TRIPPPPPPPPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLYYYYY SHIT HERE WE GO


JDman in the building


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace = better ratings. And he can prove it!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So is that true? rating have been up since last year?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Cena embraces the hate but when you filter hate through fruity pebbles you end up with facepalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm going to be pissed of he gets fired. He's the best.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw ratings are up? Aren't they down?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> REALLY?


Yes, if you notice when Brock Lesner was being pushed as the top face, he beat Hulk Hogan, The Rock, The Undertaker, and Kurt Angle in a very short time span. It's what you do, in order to push somebody as the next top guy, you have to have him beat the guys from the previous era's. Thing is, Stone Cold didn't have to do it because alot of the 80's star's left to WCW. 



> Yeah, he is.


I'm sorry, but in my honest opinion if you think John Cena is a bad wrestler you know nothing about professional wrestler.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

There's not much time left and HHH's entrance usually takes 24 minutes on its own.

Actually I hope they both just have a ****-erotic stare down.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Johnny Ace is fucking awesome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Johnny is giving himself self-highfives


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll say this. This Raw was totally worth it for the Bryan/Punk & Orton/Ziggler matches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ratings are up...yeah baby!

I'M THE QUEEN OF THE WORLD!!!!!*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

John L needs to stay.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Gave myself a five!" :lmao:lmao
Big Johnny FTW!

HHH better not fire this man, I'm not going to get my hopes up for a heel turn at all, but he better not fire him.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I give Big Show being #30 a big fat 0.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone else think Johhny Ace just kind makes up his promos as he goes?

I feel like everything he does is a shoot, and not always intentionally.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

fucccccccccccccckkkkkkk YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM CUMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

It's time to play the game! How will triple H top burying every WWE employee at once? tune into raw!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope we get a taker appearance.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was a great impression of what someone in middle management sounds like.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Where's JDMan when you need him?


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Tripple H!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

piss poor pop for trips...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I give Ricardo Rodriguez a 6.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

slightlyoriginal said:


> Where's JDMan when you need him?





minorconflict said:


> fucccccccccccccckkkkkkk YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM CUMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Found 'em.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

HEEL TURN JIZZ IN MY PANTS :vince3 :vince3 :vince3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H is a man, he has a beard.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

slightlyoriginal said:


> Where's JDMan when you need him?


minorconflict


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Joseph29 said:


> So is that true? rating have been up since last year?


Of course. Raw has been getting its highest ratings in 13 years ever since Ace became the interim Raw general manager.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

minorconflict said:


> fucccccccccccccckkkkkkk YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM CUMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


is that JDMan


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Please don't fire Johnny, or he'll have to work with 'them.'


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

slightlyoriginal said:


> Where's JDMan when you need him?


Here:



minorconflict said:


> fucccccccccccccckkkkkkk YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM CUMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Stephanie for new GM


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

slightlyoriginal said:


> Where's JDMan when you need him?





minorconflict said:


> fucccccccccccccckkkkkkk YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM CUMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There he is.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

If he calls him clown shoes too, I'm leaving.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Triple H is going to bury another man. This time, promo style.

Take note rookies.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Johnny Ace. A star!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol Ace wasnt trying to make himself a star, it was Punk trying to get him into the fucking ring every week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny 5!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Not very SWIFT, eh? :taylor2


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Absolutely MIND BOGGLING THAT TRIPLE COATTAILS IS CUTTING THIS PROMO


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> why is Melina still tweeting in the WWE superstar section?..just curious


maybe she is still digesting dna from a wwe superstar thus still can tweet in that section?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Poor Laurinaitis  I'm going to miss him so much


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

in my HHH boxers right now with my cock out...hhh is AMAZING

i got a valentines box that says HHH WISHES YOU A HAPPY VALENTINES DAY


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

triple burier


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> fucccccccccccccckkkkkkk YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM CUMMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So weirded out right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

H sounding like a huge hypocrite atm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H saying this despite him being involved in the title vs. title match between Cena and Punk at Summerslam..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, it's like HHH is talking about himself.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Steph return incoming.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

lol, Triple H was the guest referee at Summerslam.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ruck_Fules said:


> Triple H is going to bury another man. This time, promo style.
> 
> Take note rookies.



 More approval here


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

lol. wut.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH mad that Johnny Ace for involving himself?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

God dammit don't stay face you asshole


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Triple H shooting on himself?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

KISS HIS ASS!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

DubC said:


> H sounding like a huge hypocrite atm


Like putting himself in the spotlight lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol. Within a span of just a few weeks, WWE turned themselves from a company producing a show worth watching to a giant laughingstock. And it is hilarious.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HHH is going to have Ace suck his cock to keep his job, huh?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Johnny 5!


 I knew he was a robot XD 

Johnny 5 is aliiiive!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Anything, eh...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ace to join the Triple H Kiss My Ass Club?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Triple H burying someone? :shocked: I cannot believe it. :shocked:


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Johnny L gonna join the kiss my ass club!


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Honestly, Johnny Ace's fayfabe booking has been fucking AMAZING. He is already 80 times better than Teddy Long, why is he a heel?

(I know that he is an epic heel, so don't take that line too seriously, but seriously, I fucking love Ace).


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

hheeaatt


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OMFG THAT HEAT LMAO


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

good solid unbiased crowd...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lookitdat fuckin heat...thats better than vickie heat.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TripleG said:


> HHH is going to have Ace suck his cock to keep his job, huh?


:vince2


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This heat is too awesome! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Why would they boo this man?


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a sad day if he gets fired


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

dat heat.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Heat magnet


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ the crowd


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Johnny is getting verbally buried.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Holy shit, you'd think Vickie just walked out.*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone else think it is ironic and funny that HHH is accusing John of using personal clout to constantly put himself in the spotlight and make himself a star? Caring more about his personal agenda than the company? I am laughing my ass off.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is some mega heat he's getting right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is this garbage closing the show?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H aint turning heel


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Vickie level HEAT


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They have to be pumping some of this in, right?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Fire him. He didn't give us the Funkasaurus soon enough.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I still have no clue why they're booing Laurinaitis, but they cheered Triple H and CM Punk during altercations?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Johnny vs. Brodus to keep his job.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

This is fucking ridiculous.

John has gotten more heat than Alberto Del Rio has ever gotten in his career. Hell, he practically got more heat than the LOT of new generation Superstars.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

THE KISS MY ASS CLUB


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kiss my ass club time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TripleG said:


> HHH is going to have Ace suck his cock to keep his job, huh?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Triple H opening his own KISS MY ASS club? this is fucking weak


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kiss My ass club


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew he was going to mention the kiss my ass club.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

pucker up


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ass Invader said:


> Why is this garbage closing the show?


I agree, fuck this shit.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

KISS MY ASS CLUB


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kiss my ass club!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Triple H is using personal judgement in clouding his decisions to punish someone who did a bad job by using personal judgment to cloud his decisions? OK.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"...that wants to take a whack at you." Keep it PG, Trips. :jay2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Kiss my Ass Club?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Ace is beyond brutal, I'd like to see someone explain how this should be in the main event and not the two current champions


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Johny dont deserve this sht


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Excitement said:


> Ace to join the Triple H Kiss My Ass Club?


Nice call, sir! Nice call! :lmao:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fpalm oh god


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL CHAPSTICK!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a feeling it would come to this.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

chap stick, lololol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Coles giggle XD


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This shit right here.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Triple H, "Slobber on my Sledge" club.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ that face

:lmao chap stick :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God, this is one part of attitude era i don't want back.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

......HAHAHA.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

That was pretty funny


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at the chapstick


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why is Cole laughing?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

right..they boo him because he sucks..get over it already


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

HHH is AMAZING


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

hahahahah chapstick

johnny ace you legend


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Poor Johnny.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H is awesome. He rules.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ON YOUR KNEES CHANT!!!!
PULLS OUT CHAPSTICK!!!
THIS IS F'N HILARIOUS!

I'ma miss ya Big Johnny, I hope you don't leave yet.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

I do love the EVPoTR but holy crap, I'm laughing my arse off at this.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

At least the chapstick made for a lol moment. Good thing they didn't go through with it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

either turn or dont...end this segment, this is horrible.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

GET THE GARBAGE TRUCK!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a good segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck I marked at Taker's bell.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FUCK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH SHIT...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HOLY SHIT~!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you please get to the damn point Trips? Jesus.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

OH FUCK!!!! TAKER!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

UNDERTAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Taker back....called it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

TAKER!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

holy shit


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TAKER!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG!!!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

and the server is going to crash again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

swerve


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy....


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

SWERVE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CALLED IT CALLED IT CALLED IT!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Taker!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Here comes the forum crash...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

***** please


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OK someone fucking called that. Like hardcore. Fucking creepy style.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

UNDERTAKER!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

FUUUUUCK.

Not another Triple H vs. Taker match.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL

THIS CROWD SUCKS


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

NERD CHILLS!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Taker just saved Ace's ass. LOL


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

OH MAN, SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Undertaker is here.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

oh shit..... marking out from surpise

but I didn't really want Taker vs HHH again.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy fuck! Undertaker is saving Johnny Ace's ass.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I feel like Pavlov's dog. I hear that tone and i'm drooling


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah balls.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A bald Taker has returned


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WTF FOR REAL TAKER?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, one of Undertakers better returns in terms of shock factor


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG MARK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Lauranitis vs the Streak!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shit just got real


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh look, Taker's back for his 1 match a year!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Takers back!!!! holy fuck!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

FUCK


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I knew this segment would have some kind of surprise.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

omggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HOW DOES HE HAVE HAIR!??


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Undertaker vs Triple H AGAIN!!!?!?!?


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

NEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD RAAAAAAGGGGGEEEEEEEEEE OOOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGAAAAAAAAWWDDDDDD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I F'N HATE MY LIFE
I F'N HATE MY LIFE 
I F'N HATE MY LIFE
I F'N HATE MY LIFE
I F'N HATE MY LIFE
I F'N HATE MY LIFE

I SHOULD BE AT THIS RAW! I SHOULD BE AT THIS RAW!


Can't say I'm excited for HHH/Taker III though. They're build up last year was horrifically boring.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck off Taker, you piece of fucking stale shit...good Lord retire already you FUCKING CUNT.

DONT YOU EVER INTERRUPT TRIPLE H EVER AGAIN DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME YOU FUCKING CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROT IN HELL YOU STALE PILE OF STEAMING SHIT...HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT GOD....

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I didn't get my Johnny Ace HHH ****-erotic stare-down, looks like I'm going to get a repeat instead.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Taker, for ending this shit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooo where going to get this match again


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

fake hair, true story.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Same old shit. Hope Taker is heel or something.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LAURINITIS VS. UNDERTAKER AT WRESTLEMANIA!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Undertaker gets more pyro than the rest of the wrestlers combined.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

ive got chills


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't want Triple H/Taker III at Mania though!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I thought he had a wig on at first


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

why he didn't bring back the other theme music?


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

This is sad and not funny at all, why humiliate him? Just fire him or keep, but get this over with. Don't humiliate


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I said earlier Taker would be back tonight \o/


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

But, I really don't wanna see this match again.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

so is taker aligned with Johnny L?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so happy that Taker is back but I really don't want another Taker vs HHH at wrestlemania.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Taker for GM!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

That was unexpected.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that's def a wig


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I furious about the lack of Johnny Cash


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He grew more hair.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH-Taker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I swear he hasn't eaten more than a head of lettuce since he left.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Holly Molly! Is Undertaker!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ffs, why must we get a replay of trips/taker at WM28????


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Goddamn it again!?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wrestlemania season is here!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Never been a Taker fan, but that was pretty fucking cool.... Just wish he'd piss off with the tights.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at the wig


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Point to the Mania sign in 3, 2, 1


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

that hair looks positively fake


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

he DOES have on a wig


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The most bad ass ginger. Ever.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

stare contest part 2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

have we seen this before...


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you actually call Taker good on the mic, or does he get by with a little based on a lot of crutches


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone say something this time, I hate their staredowns


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I guess we all know what this means.
HHH = HBK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's coming for Triple H's career.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Vinnie said:


> Holly Molly! Is Undertaker!!


I read that as Molly Holly and got excited. Then confused.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Should have returned as the American Badass. Then return next week as the Deadman. Troll of the year.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was waiting for them to break kayfabe, laugh, and hug each other


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

wow doesn't work the second time around. It really doesn't.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm wiggin' out right now.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fucking fuck, they could have just showed last years bullshit on the titantron and wrapped the show up after Cena/Kane. this is a joke.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao This shit again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

marked for Taker, but this match is gonna suck just like the last one :no:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Infact it IS a wig :|


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I swear i saw this before last year........................


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Yay repeat of last year!
WWE: repeating by the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So taker wants to beat HHH again?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Taker's in charge now. Board made the longest tenured superstar the GM of RAW.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So like....the same shit?


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck, have I gone back in fucking time?


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

No guys, Taker is just back to give HHH his resume for the open GM position


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

fuck does this mean taker is losing @ WM bc Trips wants to kill the streak?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Knock off that hat, Hunter. DO IT!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Why does taker look like cm punk in a wig?


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

This looks familiar... *Shakes head*


----------



## cupQuake (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat wig


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

THIS IS FUCKING DUMB


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't point to the Mania sign. Please don't point to the Mania sign.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

No and no. Not again. I have a feeling that this WM will be all hype with average matches.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

in 62 days, the streak ends.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wut


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If they're going to pull off this staring off contest every weak AGAIN I'm going to be pissed.
So boring!
If they don't have any build up AGAIN I'm going to be pissed.
So boring!

Taker should face someone else PLEASE!

YES!!!!!
SO GLAD HHH WALKED OUT!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

and just like that...Trips is a heel.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Um, what just happened?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

lmao hhh is like "dream on, you're too old for this...go home"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didnt HHH ask for a rematch after WM last year????


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can he at least tombstone johnny ace?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

request denied? thank you, baby Jesus, if so


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

srsly


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The only way I'm caring about this match if it they make Shawn Michaels the referee. (and even that ship has sailed)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What a pussy.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The one man Triple H didn't bury, is finally buried.

RIP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh. Why can't these 2 just retire already.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This time HHH did not agree to the match


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Triple H is like; "nope, I'm a business man now"

*Taker looks at the WM sign*

"I'M A BUSINESS MAN NOW. NO!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh for God's sake! We get it! Mania! They are having a match at Mania! Stop looking at the damn sign before I invent the drinking game and die as a result.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maybe he should have tried sign language. *shrugs**


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Taker returns and people complain. Although the staredown was kind of long.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Good, i did not want a rematch with them if that was the indication. I'd sooner see someone else fight Taker.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, HHH saying, "Give it up, buddy. It ain't happenin'."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Taker is right now thinking. "This bitch did not just play me."


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Reverse promo of last year. 2011: Taker returns, HHH returns right after. 2012: HHH returns, Taker returns right after. Both times they said nothing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Is Taker wearing a wig??? It looks terrible......


Alright, so who's he facing, so glad it isn't COO COO!


----------



## RockersReuion06 (Feb 27, 2006)

wat a ending holy crap


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Niot them two again FFS!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

taker doesn't even crash the forum


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker vs ??? at WM28.

I wouldn't have been upset with a rematch, but honestly I would rather see someone else.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit @ 17 minute overrun. That's insane.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's the reverse of the Michaels storyline -- Taker is going to have to go out of his way to make HHH take the match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Taker looking up at the WM sign reminds me of Father Merrin looking up at Reagan's window in The Exorcist. :lol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

great raw tbh, good matches and a surprise return.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Derek said:


> Ugh. Why can't these 2 just retire already.


Yay, then we can get all the wade barrett and jack swagger we could ever dream of


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker came in, owned shit, and HHH runs off and gets booed on his way out.

As it should be.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

That's the good way to make a comeback and say nothing.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

we all know its gonna lead to taker haunting hhh until he accepts so dont count the match out yet....


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope that wasn't a swerve and that really means no HHH vs Undertaker 3.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess that means those who thought Lesnar was coming can stop thinking that now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty decent Raw, especially after the clusterfuck that was the RR


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

does that hopefully mean no Taker vs Triple h ? thank god


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

people forget what HHH said earlier in his promo.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I loved the way Triple H looked at him with almost pity and walked away. If they go the route with this I think they are after seeing that there should be some pretty amazing promos from Triple H.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Does this mean johnny ace was texting the undertaker?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sheamus is guaranteed the main event. Be cool if he picked to fight Taker, Triple H moved on, and Sheamus could go over having a great match with Taker, even by losing. Additionally, they could tease that Taker was going to put Sheamus over, and retire, to give some doubt off. 

Be really cool actually IMO


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Holy shit @ 17 minute overrun. That's insane.


Thought that was the time they usually got? It's always supposed to be on here 2-4.15am


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really wanted Taker to face someone else this year.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please not Trips/Taker again at Wretlemania.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Taker & HHH just Trolled everyone far harder than Y2J did.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

WRESTLEMANIA XVIII: UNDERTAKER VS. THE WRESTLEMANIA XVIII LOGO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I couldn't beweave my eyes! I mean, it was unbeweavable!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Is Taker wearing a wig??? It looks terrible......
> 
> 
> Alright, so who's he facing, so glad it isn't COO COO!



Doubt that's a wig. He's always had a lot of hair.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cm Punk once again the hihglight of this show

I guess if you mark for mark(lol) you gonna love this one

pfffffffffff marks


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

That was fucking epic. Best RAW in some time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

In the biggest swerve ever, nobody will want to wrestle Undertaker this year, since they know they will lose.


----------



## minorconflict (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck off Taker, you piece of fucking stale shit...good Lord retire already you FUCKING CUNT.

DONT YOU EVER INTERRUPT TRIPLE H EVER AGAIN DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME YOU FUCKING CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROT IN HELL YOU STALE PILE OF STEAMING SHIT...HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT GOD....

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> LAURINITIS VS. UNDERTAKER AT WRESTLEMANIA!


+1


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it stupid that I'm most interested in how they're going to get to Taker's hair being short?


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks like Taker is gonna have to convince Trips to fight, should be fun. Maybe he will kidnap Steph again lol.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Pretty brilliant, an if you don't think so chances are you are not...


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

so..if hhh doesnt want the match..punk will face y2j, dbryan will face sheamus and cena will face rock..this leaves us with..uuhh..Orton?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

muttgeiger said:


> Yay, then we can get all the wade barrett and jack swagger we could ever dream of


lmfao this x100. we still rely on these guys cause there's like a handful of guys that are somewhat interesting to watch, and unfortunately absolutely none of em other than cena and maybe orton can draw as well as HHH and Taker. I honestly want to see this be a retirement match for HHH, as much as it would pain me to see him retire from the ring, it's the only stipulation that would make sense for them to have this match for a third time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, I would be pissed off too, if I was Taker. I put on a new wig and shit and Hunter shrugs me off like I'm nothing. I'M THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> LOL Taker returns and people complain.


In the same played out gimmick. And I'm sick of these 2 going at it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H is going to keep denying a match against Taker until his emotions overcome him. Taker wants to end Triple H's career the same way he did HBK's. Otherwise there wouldn't be much of a point to this match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Sheamus is guaranteed the main event. Be cool if he picked to fight Taker, Triple H moved on, and Sheamus could go over having a great match with Taker, even by losing. Additionally, they could tease that Taker was going to put Sheamus over, and retire, to give some doubt off.
> 
> Be really cool actually IMO


*:lmao Sheamus is taking his title shot.*


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

will94 said:


> It's the reverse of the Michaels storyline -- Taker is going to have to go out of his way to make HHH take the match.


Seems that way. Funny though. Because HHH clearly said he would be ready for Taker whenever he returned.

I want to say there is still some hope that HHH vs Taker will not happen again. But they are probably just dragging it out.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Taker vs HHH vs HBK... Why not?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Strange how just a few looks tell a whole story. Taker returns, wants rematch at WM. Trips has just said he can't let emotion get in the way of running Raw and so rejects him, walks out, stops at the top of the ramp and wants to change his mind but can't.

I did facepalm a little when Taker's music hit (before then marking the fuck out of course), the two shouldn't face each other again. This is probably the only way JL could keep his job right now though.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

I think Kane and Taker share the same wig.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The storyline will be HHH doesn't want the match becuase he doesn't believe he can beat Taker at Mania..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

After the countless dropped and botched storylines that went on in the last year, I don't _*even*_ want to hear any of you fucks say "WAIT FOR THE STORYLINE TO PAN OUT. GOSH!"

ITSTHEBIGGERPICTUREOFTHEANNOYMOUSGMTHATREVEALSTHATTHEENDOFTHEWORLDISTHISSUNDAYTHATTEXTEDITSELF.

Fuck off.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty great Raw, all things considered.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> In the same played out gimmick. And I'm sick of these 2 going at it.


When the rest of the roster learn how to get over, then maybe these guys will stop.


minorconflict said:


> Fuck off Taker, you piece of fucking stale shit...good Lord retire already you FUCKING CUNT.
> 
> DONT YOU EVER INTERRUPT TRIPLE H EVER AGAIN DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME YOU FUCKING CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROT IN HELL YOU STALE PILE OF STEAMING SHIT...HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT GOD....
> 
> TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


:lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Doubt that's a wig. He's always had a lot of hair.


Did he shave it off? Or was that picture fake?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Looks like Taker is gonna have to convince Trips to fight, should be fun. Maybe he will kidnap Steph again lol.


I'd lol.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Fuck off Taker, you piece of fucking stale shit...good Lord retire already you FUCKING CUNT.
> 
> DONT YOU EVER INTERRUPT TRIPLE H EVER AGAIN DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME YOU FUCKING CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROT IN HELL YOU STALE PILE OF STEAMING SHIT...HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT GOD....
> 
> TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


Oh look its you again xD


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That was awesome!! I wonder how they are going to develop this whole thing until Mania, should be fun.


----------



## Rikishi99 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm SO TIRED of these idiots!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

will94 said:


> It's the reverse of the Michaels storyline -- Taker is going to have to go out of his way to make HHH take the match.


I know :no:, eventually Trips will agree, but I can at least be happy he didn't tonight


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Shit, I would be pissed off too, if I was Taker. I put on a new wig and shit and Hunter shrugs me off like I'm nothing. I'M THE FUCKING UNDERTAKER.


Simply awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jodox said:


> so..if hhh doesnt want the match..punk will face y2j, dbryan will face sheamus and cena will face rock..this leaves us with..uuhh..Orton?


*It leaves you with HHH... You seriously don't think he's not going to take the match do you?*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm happy to see Undertaker back but I don't want to see him face Triple H.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

nobody wants to see hhh vs taker again... give the fans something new!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so are we going to have to assume wwe wants us to think Taker is 1-0 against HHH instead of 2-0. Are we really going to see the match again. And i know Taker is the one guy you cant talk shit about cuz everyone on here will attack you but im tired of his 1 match a year thing. its so stupid. Guy has the easiest schedule ever. Yeah he is a legend and has earned a more relaxed schedule but Shawn did more during is last couple years than Taker has and they both have been wrestling a over a decade.


btw when did the super HHH mark get banned lol. never even noticed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe they'll do something drastic like have Taker show up at HBK's house, Tombstone him on the wooden floor and burn the house. Then H will take the match.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Undertaker in a dance competition at Wrestlemania


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Thought that was the time they usually got? It's always supposed to be on here 2-4.15am


It's usually like 5-10 minutes. It's only the big angles that get this long of an overrun. Worth it though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Maybe they'll do something drastic like have Taker show up at HBK's house, Tombstone him on the wooden floor and burn the house. Then H will take the match.


*HHH will have to embrace the hate!*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH Vs CM Punk & Jericho vs taker would've been the better way to go.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao Sheamus is taking his title shot.*


Having the privilege of facing the Undertaker at WM > the spinner belt and beating Daniel Bryan. 

It's wishful thinking. No interest in Triple H vs Deadman III, nor of seeing Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan either. Let DB fight Sin Cara for all I care


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

In case my post didn't show up already....

*THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANNA SEE AGAIN.*


Too bad for anyone who doesn't.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It leaves you with HHH... You seriously don't think he's not going to take the match do you?*


I'm afraid he will but I hope he won't. One can simply hope I guess.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol at anyone that believed they were going with Jericho/Taker and Trips/Punk. after tonight you jobbers should be banished to wrestlezone forums.

also nice extensions Underhogan.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Maybe they'll do something drastic like have Taker show up at HBK's house, Tombstone him on the wooden floor and burn the house. Then H will take the match.


bahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MatRykiel25 (Dec 2, 2007)

The story is gonna be Triple H can't let his emotions get the best of him so he denies the match with Taker at first but I think he will get talked to by HBK,Steph and Vince and in the end Trips will eventually take the match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

maybe it was just a way of saying taker is back and he looked at the wm 28 sign saying hey who wants to face me next and hhh just patting him saying glad your back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nobody really wants to see Taker/HHH, but it should be interesting to see where they go with it and with any luck, WWE will make people wanna see it.

As far as Taker and his hair go, it did seem like his hair was different than it had been the past few years... either it's a wig, or he simply combed/brushed it more to the sides than back like he usually does.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else but I do not like those Undertaker/HHH stare downs.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

IWC Logic #3246

"Omg, the same fucking shit as last year. When will WWE for once do something that's fucking creative and not just a fucking rehash? God this company sucks ass! It's the same old shit year after year"

"I wish the WWE could go back to like how it was in the Attitude Era"


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

minorconflict said:


> Fuck off Taker, you piece of fucking stale shit...good Lord retire already you FUCKING CUNT.
> 
> DONT YOU EVER INTERRUPT TRIPLE H EVER AGAIN DO YOU FUCKING UNDERSTAND ME YOU FUCKING CUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROT IN HELL YOU STALE PILE OF STEAMING SHIT...HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT GOD....
> 
> ...


JD man is that you?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *HHH will have to embrace the hate!*


Haha


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> When the rest of the roster learn how to get over, then maybe these guys will stop.


It's not about that. HHH vs Punk(who is over) would have been a lot better. Unless Taker turns back into the ABA I have NO DESIRE for this match.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

If it wasn't for The Rock this Mania wouldn't be shit. Sorry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> lol at anyone that believed they were going with Jericho/Taker and Trips/Punk. after tonight you jobbers should be banished to wrestlezone forums.
> 
> also nice extensions Underhogan.


*lol seriously. I don't know where people were getting that stuff from. It made no sense.*


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Sheamus is guaranteed the main event. Be cool if he picked to fight Taker, Triple H moved on, and Sheamus could go over having a great match with Taker, even by losing. Additionally, they could tease that Taker was going to put Sheamus over, and retire, to give some doubt off.
> 
> Be really cool actually IMO


Sheamus didn't deserve to win the rumble, let alone face off against somebody who holds one of the most well known streaks in WWE/F history. But knowing WWE I'm sure they'll find a way to make something like this happen. They won't be happy until everything has been devalued.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

*Positives:*

Undertaker Return - Immense to see him finally back!
CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan - Really entertaining match, and it was great to see interference from Y2J.
Kofi Kingston vs. The Miz - Really glad Kofi got the victory; he deserves to be taken more seriously.
John Laurinaitis would "do anything" to keep his job - I'm really liking the portrayal of his character as the dweeb.
R-Truth - Was great on commentary.
Dolph Ziggler vs. Randy Orton - Really liked the way they kept flipping to the skybox with Josh Matthews and Wade Barrett.

*Negatives:*

Kane & John Cena Segment - So many things were wrong with this: Kane being made to look like Cena's bitch, and Cena being really corny and showing that he cannot act whatsoever. This segment has lost a lot of momentum for this feud. Just terrible.
Brodus Clay - I'm loving his character, but he now needs some direction rather than the continuous squashes and dance-offs.
No Kharma, although this isn't a huge issue as there is still Smackdown...
Opening Segment - Sheamus was just beyond cheesy and awful. He really needs to adopt a more serious persona, rather than a happy-go-lucky Irishman.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> so are we going to have to assume wwe wants us to think Taker is 1-0 against HHH instead of 2-0.


Yeah



> Yeah he is a legend and has earned a more relaxed schedule but Shawn did more during is last couple years than Taker has and they both have been wrestling a over a decade.


Taker wanted to retire a few years ago. Vince is paying him big to wrestle a few more Wrestlemanias.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw was better than the RR.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And *minorconflict*....

Calm your ass down.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> IWC Logic #3246
> 
> "Omg, the same fucking shit as last year. When will WWE for once do something that's fucking creative and not just a fucking rehash? God this company sucks ass! It's the same old shit year after year"
> 
> "I wish the WWE could go back to like how it was in the Attitude Era"


Last year wasn't the Attitude Era chief.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Marv95 said:


> It's not about that. HHH vs Punk(who is over) would have been a lot better. Unless Taker turns back into the ABA I have NO DESIRE for this match.


Too bad they burned HHH/Punk on a PPV for it to have any important significance come Mania.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.

Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).

Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Meh. Transitional match for Undertaker this year since Jericho and Cena are busy. Still waiting for Taker vs Lesnar hopefully next Wrestlemania.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

misteralex said:


> JD man is that you?


It has to be him.. he matches my quotes in my sig xD


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Still think it would have been better to come back as the American Badass and go after Trips and cause mayhem on Raw every week.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

lol Taker is already up 2-0 and he looked sad HHH said no :S


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

i like taker


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


The only thing I can think of is Taker wants to end HHH's career.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

this has to be undertaker wanting to claim triple h's career just as he did hbks. this is going to be brilliant didnt see that coming at all and neither did anyone else. undertaker hasnt had the initial motive for one of his matches at wrestlemania for years other than becoming the champion. hbk will be involved as well. maybe even special guest referee. it'll be a four wrestlemanias in a row epic story that sees undertaker get 20-0 and claim the career of degeneration x. and the stage will be set for the streak to end at next years wrestlemania.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah sadly Trips/Punk was wishful thinking, way too wishful. I suppose Jericho will do, even though it won't do shit for Punk.

I don't care though. Rock/Cena, Punk/Jericho, Taker/HHH. This is one hell of a Wrestlemania card.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Really good Raw tonight.

Jericho ruined a good match that shoulda had a clean ending.

Taker's return was well done. This is how someone returns without a word and actually entertains. Jericho should watch this.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Svart said:


> Sheamus didn't deserve to win the rumble, let alone face off against somebody who holds one of the most well known streaks in WWE/F history. But knowing WWE I'm sure they'll find a way to make something like this happen. They won't be happy until everything has been devalued.


He was a fine pick to win the Rumble. Who did deserve it - Randy Orton?

Don't listen to Scrilla, it's bad for your health.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Sheamus is guaranteed the main event. Be cool if he picked to fight Taker, Triple H moved on, and Sheamus could go over having a great match with Taker, even by losing. Additionally, they could tease that Taker was going to put Sheamus over, and retire, to give some doubt off.
> 
> Be really cool actually IMO


*No, Sheamus is guaranteed a shot at the World Heavyweight title or The WWE title. That's all he's guaranteed. Last years RR winner opened Mania. Sheamus does not get to pick whatever match he wants so even in this kayfabe world he doesn't get the right to pick a match with 'Taker unless 'Taker is champion going into Mania. *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


Undertaker won, but Triple H *kicked his ass* in that match. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Taker's gonna have to bang Stephanie again.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

HHH-Taker will at least be a hell of a match again


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Since Triple H's days as a heel were over the second he reformed DX with Shawn Michaels in 2006 and any match the Undertaker is in has to be sold as an event this is pretty much the only road they could go. I do wonder how much different this match will be than the one last year.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Un0fficial said:


> It has to be him.. he matches my quotes in my sig xD


:lmao:lmao:lmao Those quotes.

I love JDMan.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


I think people are forgetting the fact that while Taker did win the match, he was basically beaten to near death by HHH. HHH very nearly ended his career, and Taker wanting another match has more to do with getting a bit of revenge on HHH for that than winning against him again.

That being said, maybe this was all a swerve. Maybe HHH will end up facing Punk and Taker will end up facing Jericho. I'm hoping for that, but it'll be an interesting few weeks of uncertainty.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Triple H vs. Undertaker

The fued that has lasted a year, and not one damn word has been said.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

At the Slammys, Triple H said that even though he lost to The Undertaker at WrestleMania, he ended the streak because nine months later Taker was "no more." 

Tonight, Taker said, without any words:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Would be sweet if Taker started to show up as his different gimmicks eventually leading to the return of ABA Taker having a sort of heart to heart with HHH and getting the match. I would rather they not face one another but if it has to be, Taker needs the bike for me to pay to see it.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol seriously. I don't know where people were getting that stuff from. It made no sense.*


Their copy of WWE 12 is where they were getting it, lol.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

i am looking forward to the build to hhh taker this year seeing as hhh will hopefully continually deny the match until something finally gets him to accept


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They already burned the NO DQ stip last year too. So where will they go with that? An even crazier stip match? Last Man Standing maybe?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> Don't listen to Scrilla, it's bad for your health.


wat? are you mad because I said your beloved hulkster has extensions as if that's not a known fact? Taker should embrace is GOATness and just go bald like Austin. Dwayne already embraced it. the wig shit is lame.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SoupMan Prime said:


> so are we going to have to assume wwe wants us to think Taker is 1-0 against HHH instead of 2-0. Are we really going to see the match again. And i know Taker is the one guy you cant talk shit about cuz everyone on here will attack you but im tired of his 1 match a year thing. its so stupid. Guy has the easiest schedule ever. Yeah he is a legend and has earned a more relaxed schedule but Shawn did more during is last couple years than Taker has and they both have been wrestling a over a decade.
> 
> 
> btw when did the super HHH mark get banned lol. never even noticed



Undertaker has wrestled over two decades, he deserves the scheldule


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


Because Trips kicked the shit out of him so badly he couldnt even walk out the arena so he has something to prove.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

I'm worried that if this does play out like a reverse of the Michael storyline that hhh actually ends the streak.:sad::no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


Triple H bragged about breaking the streak sort of speak, because Taker hadn't been seen for 9 months after their match. I guess Taker wants to put him in his place.


----------



## Aaronsean1695 (Jan 31, 2012)

He had one lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WARNING.BOT said:


> They already burned the NO DQ stip last year too. So where will they go with that? An even crazier stip match? Last Man Standing maybe?


career vs. streak
hbk special ref


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

I don't think he's bald.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Their copy of WWE 12 is where they were getting it, lol.


*lol well that makes sense then. haha*


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Just like WWE to go with the most un creative match possible for Taker's 20th at mania...hope to god it doesn't really happen.

Why the fuck would Taker want to face a guy he already beat twice again at Mania, when he didn't even wanna face HBK the second time?

Actually hoping Sheamus turns down a title match and goes after the streak instead...if not than Orton would work.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WARNING.BOT said:


> They already burned the NO DQ stip last year too. So where will they go with that? An even crazier stip match? Last Man Standing maybe?


A Ladder match with the special stipulation of the match hanging above the ring...but you win via pinfall or submission.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Taker's gonna have to bang Stephanie again.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


Pretty much because Triple H beat Undertaker to such a pulp that it was one of the few times Undertaker had to be wheeled out of an area on a cart. So you can say while he was the winner Triple H embarrassed him.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Undertaker gonna' get nasty to get a match out of him.
> 
> Thing I don't understand about the situation is this. Taker beat Trips. Clean. So why would HE want the rematch? Before it was HBK who wanted the rematch blah blah blah but why would Taker want a rematch with someone he's already beaten (twice if we're getting into the specifics).
> 
> Makes no sense to me kayfabe wise.


A very good point and with WWE's logic, a reason why it will probably happen. I wouldn't be surprised if they promoted it as Taker/HHH II. 

The gong was cool, but overall I was about as underwhelmed as I was on 2-21-11.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Kingpin said:


> At the Slammys, Triple H said that even though he lost to The Undertaker at WrestleMania, he ended the streak because nine months later Taker was "no more."
> 
> Tonight, Taker said, without any words:


Pretty much this.

Tonight showed if there's one guy that HHH can successfully turn heel on, it's Undertaker. If that happens then I'm looking forward to build up from then onto Mania.

If not then hopefully they stay away from each other. I have no expectations for their match though. Last year was good but nothing amazing, and unless Taker's condition has drastically improved from last year (which is possible considering the length of time he's had off), I can't see much being different.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> lol
> 
> I don't think he's bald.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

scrilla said:


> lol at anyone that believed they were going with Jericho/Taker and Trips/Punk. after tonight you jobbers should be banished to wrestlezone forums.
> 
> also nice extensions Underhogan.


Why would you say this those two matches, were better options and made sense. 

This is just a repeat of WM25 where they mixed up the planned Cena vs Orton and HHH vs Edge matches for no reason, then added Big Show to one of them :no:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

scrilla said:


> wat? are you mad because I said your beloved hulkster has extensions as if that's not a known fact? Taker should embrace is GOATness and just go bald like Austin. Dwayne already embraced it. the wig shit is lame.


I need an adult.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> lol
> 
> I don't think he's bald.


he obv had a wig or extensions. thats why he kept his hat on. hogan/durag status. hbk/cowboy hat status.

the hair was faker than the girl in my avatar


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Because Trips kicked the shit out of him so badly he couldnt even walk out the arena so he has something to prove.





Alcoholic said:


> Triple H bragged about breaking the streak sort of speak, because Taker hadn't been seen for 9 months after their match. I guess Taker wants to put him in his place.


I guess. But technically he still kicked out of a thousand finishers and put Triple H away. He's already beaten him before too. So in my kayfabe obsessed mind there should be no grounds for him to want a rematch.

Not saying the match won't happen, but I'd like to see some sort of explanation so I can suspend my disbelief and really get into it.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> After the countless dropped and botched storylines that went on in the last year, I don't _*even*_ want to hear any of you fucks say "WAIT FOR THE STORYLINE TO PAN OUT. GOSH!"
> 
> ITSTHEBIGGERPICTUREOFTHEANNOYMOUSGMTHATREVEALSTHATTHEENDOFTHEWORLDISTHISSUNDAYTHATTEXTEDITSELF.
> 
> Fuck off.


This. Brian and Punk should have ended the show with Jericho attacking them. But Triple H has to get the spot light... If I wanted to see 2 has beens fight I would turn on TNA. Announcers having matches and dinosaurs like Foley,Triple H, and Undertaker hogging the limelight from other wrestlers. This is the WWE


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *No, Sheamus is guaranteed a shot at the World Heavyweight title or The WWE title. That's all he's guaranteed. Last years RR winner opened Mania. Sheamus does not get to pick whatever match he wants so even in this kayfabe world he doesn't get the right to pick a match with 'Taker unless 'Taker is champion going into Mania. *


Rules like that change all the time. Surely you know that. John Cena won in 2008 and never used his "right" for a title shot at Wrestlemania. 

If you disagree with my Sheamus/UT angle (and I see you having a laugh over it with scrilla of all people) then by my guest. Two things

1) Majority of people don't give a flip about UT vs Triple H part 3 - especially if HBK does indeed ref the match and create a taint finish where Taker "wins" but does so in a questionable manner. 

2) The Sheamus/UT match could help build Sheamus, and if done correctly, be used to let people think Taker may indeed retire and put Sheamus over, creating doubt in one of his matches for the first time in.....a long long time. 

Triple H/Taker doesn't generate that feeling at all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

scrilla said:


> wat? are you mad because I said your beloved hulkster has extensions as if that's not a known fact? Taker should embrace is GOATness and just go bald like Austin. Dwayne already embraced it. the wig shit is lame.


:lmao :lmao @ that photo


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a really good RAW imo. Ziggler/Orton and Bryan/Punk were great matches, plus Jericho finally gets involved with Punk.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

good show was good


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I reeeally hope this pans out a lot better than "WE R LEGUNDS, LETS US DO BATTLE BECAUSE WE ARE OUR ONLY COMPETITION!", followed by a Wrestlemania match consisting of the two using as many Signature Moves as they can in 45 minutes and always looking surprised every time they kick out.

4 Years in a row of that is WAY too much


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


>


holy piss.. I never thought of him being bald :O


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

If they do it again probably a "I quit" match. But please not these 2 again. Maybe a good match with Brodus or someone who they have a lot of faith in for a good push. I'd even settle for Sheamus, even though he'd be going for a title supposedly "the streak" is bigger than the titles, so could be a choice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Rules like that change all the time. Surely you know that. John Cena won in 2008 and never used his "right" for a title shot at Wrestlemania.
> 
> If you disagree with my Sheamus/UT angle (and I see you having a laugh over it with scrilla of all people) then by my guest. Two things
> 
> ...



*Whether it does or it doesn't, really makes no difference because the rematch is happening. 

Sheamus not taking a title shot at the biggest PPV of the year only devalues the title *despite how devalued it already is*. *


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

The only way Taker/HHH can gain my interest again is if HBK is the special guest referee inside Hell in a Cell. Otherwise, really lazy, uncreative booking.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Why would HHH agree to career vs streak stipulation when Taker is begging him to fight? Now that makes no sense people.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Taker wants Triple H's career after last year. 

If anybody listened to the promo tonight, Triple H made it clear he couldn't let "personal" issues get in the way. 

In all honesty after thinking about it a second time, it is clear as day they are going to pull every trick in the book to make this match epic, get HBK involved, possibly get Stephanie/Vince involved. 

The story behind this match will be 100x better than their other two, so I don't mind it really. The top of the WM card is huge.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I loved this Raw. After the underwhelming Royal Rumble last night, Raw was phenomenal in my opinion. I loved every second of it. They gave us a good opening promo, two 10+ minute matches (Orton/Ziggler, Punk/Bryan) which were both great matches. Kofi/Miz had a nice little 5 minute match and the ending segment was great just for The Undertaker's return to me. The Undertaker's one of my favorites of all time and seeing him come back unexpectedly (I thought he'd return after the EC PPV), I legitimately marked out. Just a great Raw for me.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

if triple h doesnt want the match undertaker can say that michaels was willing to put his career (or his soul as he'll most likely put it) on the line. triple h won't be able to refuse hes the game. its going to be epic. dont think anyone can truly say taker facing jericho or punk would have been in any way better. it would just be a rehash of the big name superstar attempting to break the streak. besides jericho and punk will also be brilliant. 20-0 needs a big scalp and there is none bigger than triple h's career in the wwe right now.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> Rules like that change all the time. Surely you know that. John Cena won in 2008 and never used his "right" for a title shot at Wrestlemania.
> 
> If you disagree with my Sheamus/UT angle (and I see you having a laugh over it with scrilla of all people) then by my guest. Two things
> 
> ...



Taker/Trips is happening and it has been built for the last 10 months. i feel bad for you if you didn't see it.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

backpackstunner said:


> This. Brian and Punk should have ended the show with Jericho attacking them. But Triple H has to get the spot light... If I wanted to see 2 has beens fight I would turn on TNA. Announcers having matches and dinosaurs like Foley,Triple H, and Undertaker hogging the limelight from other wrestlers. This is the WWE


What the hell are you talking about!? Triple H has barely had the spotlight this year, and the Undertaker hasn't been in it at all. Plus, there is such a lack of star power on the roster atm, they need these two competing at Wrestlemania. And, these two can probably still put on matches as good as half the current roster. So yeah, your claims are unfounded.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

On a side note, the WWE wonders why they bleed ratings so much in the second hour, maybe it's because after Punk/Bryan there was about a 30 minute period of alternating between video packages, recaps, ads and a divas match.

There's your problem, chumps.


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Start dream.
HHH-"I'm a business man now so no I won't fight you again...-"
Undertaker rolls eyes 
HHH-"Though being a business man I have re-signed someone and if anyone could End your streak it's him..."
Undertaker starts conjuring smoke from his hands
HHH-"So your opponent at wrestlemania is...ULTIMATE WARRIOR!!!!"
Undertaker stops dead and looks hunter in the eyes
HHH-"Bwhahahaha had ya there didn't I..No there is now match for you, really sorry about that.We have failed to build anybody to the level where as they may be conceived to be a legitimate threat.So unless you can convince Brock or Kurt to come back to the fold You can sit this year out...Oh by the way Vince wants you in the office,Johny's there as well so you know thanks and all that.H.O.F next year right see ya I've got to go and try to be relevant"
undertaker sheds a tear
End dream.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

backpackstunner said:


> This. Brian and Punk should have ended the show with Jericho attacking them. But Triple H has to get the spot light... If I wanted to see 2 has beens fight I would turn on TNA. Announcers having matches and dinosaurs like Foley,Triple H, and Undertaker hogging the limelight from other wrestlers. This is the WWE


First off, how has Foley hogged any spotlight? He's been on WWE tv 4 times or so in the past 3 months, one of those times he was Santa Claus on Smackdown? Who's spot could he possibly be taking in that role? lol

Takers undefeated streak, other than Rock and Cena will be the biggest draw at this years Wrestlemania, whether anyone likes it or not. It's not like Taker/HHH will be rubbish, last year was a very good match.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sheamus would be just as bad. 

Hopefully this is one giant swerve but I doubt it. Can I get something different, unique and entertaining for once WWE?


----------



## Broski709 (Dec 29, 2011)

KANE VS TAKER IN A WIG VS WIG MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MOGUNS! said:


> Just like WWE to go with the most un creative match possible for Taker's 20th at mania...hope to god it doesn't really happen.
> 
> Why the fuck would Taker want to face a guy he already beat twice again at Mania, when he didn't even wanna face HBK the second time?
> 
> Actually hoping Sheamus turns down a title match and goes after the streak instead...if not than Orton would work.


Well, Y2J clearly is going after Punk, so Sheamus doesn't have but one option now - Daniel Bryan. I think that match is a real waste of an opportunity of building a guy who just won the Rumble. Last year, ADR won the rumble, and went on to do NOTHING with the push. It seems wasted in hindsight. Taker may not have a super long feud with the Celtic Warrior, but if writen correctly, I think Sheamus could benefit greatly from a feud with Taker if this is indeed his last hurrah. Randy Orton sure did, like him or hate him. Sheamus push and Rumble win is completely worthless if he is left to face a guy like Daniel Bryan. DB is over in the IWC, but he's really not very likely to ever be hugely over, or a major face. The Great White can be that. 

There are a few ideas to mke UT/HHH more interesting, but I still just don't have a lot of interest in the match. Let last year's match rest in the past - it likely won't be topped cleanly.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Why would HHH agree to career vs streak stipulation when Taker is begging him to fight? Now that makes no sense people.


because hbk did it. triple h wanted to do what michaels couldnt do last year. michaels put his career on the line. so will the game.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I think a bald Taker would be awesome, lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

takers wig is trending lol

wonder if wwe will put that on dot com


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The fact that they are kicking off Undertaker/HHH off much earlier than last year makes me think that they have some big ideas planned storyline wise and not just boring staring contests.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bald Taker should be in his American Badass gimmick.... I cannot see the Deadman gimmick working with him being bald even if they use a wig the main reason it works with Kane is due to the damn mask.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good Raw... much of which should have been on the Rumble. Jericho run in.. last night. Cena snapping... last night. Sneaky slimy DB winning in a rather infuriating manner... last night. 

Glad Raw was enjoyable, but it really makes me so much more mad at RR. Terrible night last night.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Taker/Trips is happening and it has been built for the last 10 months. i feel bad for you if you didn't see it.


Seeing something and not liking something are entirely different. 

You been watching wrestling a while? Yeah? Then you should know things can change. It's happened before, I don't need to list references for you - you know some of hand I'm sure. 

I speak for many people stating no interest in Triple H vs UT take 3. Sorry man.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

By the way, this was an amazing Raw from top to bottom. WWE deserves credit for tonight, not a boring spot in the whole two hours.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

naitchbk said:


> because hbk did it. triple h wanted to do what michaels couldnt do last year. michaels put his career on the line. so will the game.


Except Taker didn't beg HBK to fight, it was the other way around. Hence putting his career at stake.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

HHH vs Taker wasn't that good the first two times, why bother with a third


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Raw was awesome tonight,great show WWE.


----------



## dancehipsocialist (Oct 29, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> Taker wants Triple H's career after last year.
> 
> If anybody listened to the promo tonight, Triple H made it clear he couldn't let "personal" issues get in the way.
> 
> ...


Putting it like that, it could be an immense feud. Not only that, last year's stipulation was a No Holds Barred match. So, the stipulation this year is likely to be bigger. Hell in a Cell anyone?

Also, WWE's booking usually improves around the Road to Wrestlemania, so I have a little confidence that it will be classic. However, I'm remaining sceptical as they have let me down so many times.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


>


Yeah, I remember that photo. I heard it was fake, possibly photoshopped.

But if it's not, it's gonna be kinda weird to see him without his long hair at WrestleMania. If he went back to his Big Evil gimmick, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> By the way, this was an amazing Raw from top to bottom. WWE deserves credit for tonight, not a boring spot in the whole two hours.


Yeah they deserve credit for giving shitty ppvs and great free tv shows, fuck off Vince.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Arthurgos said:


> Bald Taker should be in his American Badass gimmick.... I cannot see the Deadman gimmick working with him being bald even if they use a wig the main reason it works with Kane is due to the damn mask.


Jesus he's not bald, there was a picture of him like a month ago with long hair. Why the hell would he shave his head if he knew he was coming back eventually.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Camille Léone said:


> Last year wasn't the Attitude Era chief.


You missed my point.

We complain about WWE rehashing things yet we're always wishing for the Attitude Era to comeback. We're wishing for something to be rehashed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Yeah, I remember that photo. I heard it was fake, possibly photoshopped.
> 
> But if it's not, it's gonna be kinda weird to see him without his long hair at WrestleMania. If he went back to his Big Evil gimmick, it wouldn't be so bad.


*yeah I don't know if that's photoshopped or not. I think he would look pretty cool bald though. 

If not they can just use extensions. *


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so I expect Johnny Ace to be there next week letting everyone know he is Mr. Excitement


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Marv95 said:


> Except Taker didn't beg HBK to fight, it was the other way around. Hence putting his career at stake.


he wont beg him. triple h has always been a proud character never to be out done by anyone. never second best. if undertaker says something like its not the match i want its your career theres plenty they can play on with hbk having done it already. and at back to back wrestlemanias. i think this angle is staring us right in the face. perfect opportunity to get hbk involved. and like someone said possibly stephanie, vince, shane...id be well up for this even though it'd be sad to see another all time great bow out. but what better way?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why would someone take a snap of Taker only to Photoshop it (a difficult task given the angle etc.) just to perpetuate a rumour that he's bald? If they do then they really have too much time on their hands.

Who cares about his hair?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

killacamt said:


> so I expect Johnny Ace to be there next week letting everyone know he is Mr. Excitement


Lets all hope and pray that this is what happens.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Why would someone take a snap of Taker only to Photoshop it (a difficult task given the angle etc.) just to perpetuate a rumour that he's bald? If they do then they really have too much time on their hands.
> 
> Who cares about his hair?


It's just ties together with the dead man gimmick. When you see something for 20 plus years, you get accustomed to it. A bald Taker is just... different. Albeit, change can be a good thing.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

and old clown shoes has escaped getting sacked by the skin of his teeth for those of us who wanted him to stick around. i think he has the potential to grow as a character (his mic work is definitely getting better for one) but i obviously got resigned to triple h sacking him the more it went on. and then the best thing ever happened. top raw. people saw the wrestlemania match coming about in some way shape or form between taker and triple h but i dont believe anyone who says they saw it coming tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> It's just ties together with the dead man gimmick. *When you see something for 20 plus years, you get accustomed to it. A bald Taker is just... different.* Albeit, change can be a good thing.


Exactly.

I've seen The Undertaker (and he's been my favorite) since 1991.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Also, in terms of matches, I can't think of a better free TV match than what we got tonight from Bryan and Punk. Psychology, selling, ground game, technical work... from top to bottom that match was all about the purity and the art of wrestling. For wrestling purists, it really doesn't get much better. I'd pay good money just to watch those guys go at it for 45 minutes.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I...don't really know how I feel about Raw. I try not to complain, but there's stuff I didn't like, and stuff I did.

What I liked:

-Orton and Ziggler was good, but I'd have loved to see Ziggler get a clean win since Orton is most likely gonna win on Smackdown Friday over Barrett.
-Punk and Bryan was terrific. I understand why they had Jericho interfere, they're setting up for Mania, and while most people on here are whining that it won't do anything for Punk, consider that in ring, the match has match of the year potential written all over it. And how exactly does it not help Punk to feud and go over one of the best wrestlers of all time? 
-I marked for Taker's return as I didn't expect it.

Things I didn't like:

-Why exactly did Sheamus interrupt the opening segment to just tell us he won last night? I thought things were going well, then he came out and said he was gonna challenge one of the two champs at Mania, and then kissed Hunter's ass a bit, and left. I thought it was stupid and really just killed the segment. Couldn't they have skipped the pointless Divas shit and given us a backstage interview?
-I'm seriously tiring of Kane/Cena. It makes no sense! Why does Kane, the Big Red Monster who is being resurrected as this monster heel, give two shits about Cena embracing the hate so he can beat Rock at Mania? Kane is literally a tool to get Cena over with the fans and filler for his time until WM. And then we had to deal with a pointless Divas squash match just to set this up.
-I'm getting so sick of people on this site whining about Punk and his 'comedy'. Each of you are seriously hypocritical. I'll bet none of you had any problems with Hunter coming out and making jokes about how he didn't want Ace's lips near him because he didn't know where he'd been. Why is that OK, but Punk calling Ace Clownshoes and ham sandwich not? Is it that you just don't get the jokes? They're pushing Punk as a rebel smartass. I agree Punk as a heel is better, but even as a face he's still the best mic worker in the company, or I'll concede to him at least in the top 3. Bischoff was right, no one in the IWC can be happy. 
-Triple H/Taker. First, I was disappointed with the crowd reaction. God, is that really the best they could do? The guy is a legend, has been gone for almost a year, has one of the most popular gimmicks ever, and his reaction was only as good as Punk's. That's sad. That, and the story they're eluding to is already not making sense. There are few people here in the IWC that want to see Taker/Trips 3. But Triple H pushed hard for the match to take another crack at Taker. And what's the story? Triple H doesn't want to fight. What the hell sense does that make?
-The Kiss my Ass club. I was unfortunate enough to sit through this the first few times it happened (William Regal, HBK, JR, etc). I was praying to GOD they didn't go there tonight, and thankfully they didn't. However, this is indicative of the WWE these days. When was the Kiss my Ass club started? 2001. We haven't seen or heard mention of it in years. And yet by hinting towards it, we're supposed to remember it. Pardon me, but doesn't the Fed rely on people FORGETTING things so they can recycle storylines? Like how in 2009 we were told that Triple H and Stephanie were married legit, yet in 1999 they were married and divorced kayfabe by 2002. You can't tell the fans to remember some things like the Kiss my Ass club but to forget others, it doesn't work like that. Besides, how many kids today would even know what it is?
-Triple H/Ace. I found it highly amusing that Triple H had the stones to tell Ace that he went too far by abusing his power backstage to further his own career. This coming from one of the guys who's reputation for pulling the exact same shit on a much more grandiose scale overshadows his in ring accomplishments and fills his legacy with controversy. Yeah, I laughed at the absurdity. That, and the segment was designed to make Ace look like shit, while he's been one of the highlights of Raw the past while, and surprisingly (sarcasm) hype a feud with Triple H! The apology to the fans and whatnot was a real waste of time. I also don't like that Punk is hiding behind Triple H, the authority figure, to try and get Ace fired because they have some sort of baseless feud going on. (Seriously, other than being in charge, why does Punk not like him? I still haven't figured out why they're feuding or what its building to). Punk is a rebel and anti-authority, but he's basically out there saying "and Triple H is gonna come out and fire you tonight, I can't wait, it'll be great!" Errr, rebels rebel against...ALL authority (that's sorta the purpose), why is he suddenly using Hunter to champion his cause? It makes no sense and takes away from the character. Not to mention when Ace actually went out to intentionally screw Punk and Cena, those were 2 of the best Raws we've seen in a LONG time, and now they've just made him a doormat goofball again that wants to politely settle his differences and have no hard feelings. So they've gone backwards in character development and made things boring again by killing the build up. Sigh...


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

Why would guys wanna see

Jericho v Taker- it would have no point and no real time for a full build

HHH v Punk- All he's going to do is kill whatever momentum Punk has left.

I'd honestly rather have my Mania Main Card be

The Rock v John Cena
Undertaker v Triple H III
CM Punk v Daniel Bryan v Chris Jericho- for the Undisputed WWE World Heavyweight Championship(while debuting a new belt)

with Money in the Bank, Orton v Barrett, tag titles and Kharma and Beth Phoenix as the under card. And a celebrity match as always...........plus a whole lot of Stone Cold


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Triple H/Taker. First, I was disappointed with the crowd reaction. God, is that really the best they could do? The guy is a legend, has been gone for almost a year, has one of the most popular gimmicks ever, and his reaction was only as good as Punk's.


Maybe because they knew they were getting HHH/Taker III and _they don't want to watch it_.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Holy shit @ 17 minute overrun. That's insane.


It said it would last till 4:20 on sky sports you dumb cunt.
Pay fucking attention.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Taker did save the last segment though. If it ended with HHH/Ace I'd have fucking spazzed out. That shit was borderline lame to the max.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Maybe because they knew they were getting HHH/Taker III and _they don't want to watch it_.


Yeah but come on, even just him showing up should have garnered a better reaction that what we saw. And besides, I already made that point if you look.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It said it would last till 4:20 on sky sports you dumb cunt.
> Pay fucking attention.


is there any need for this kind of name calling and personal attacking? I dont think so...someone mod this guy please.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> It said it would last till 4:20 on sky sports you dumb cunt.
> Pay fucking attention.


Lets be nice.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm all in for Taker/HHH III as long as one of them is heel, obviously ain't going to be Taker so yeah that leaves Hunter and that fits perfectly because HHH is a bad ass dude.

If both of them are face just like they were last year, than only HBK can save this mess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rated R™;10960313 said:


> I'm all in for Taker/HHH III as long as one of them is heel, obviously ain't going to be Taker so yeah *that leaves Hunter and that fits perfectly because HHH is a bad ass dude.*


Yep.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Opinions on Orton-Ziggler?

Damn solid match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

max314 said:


> Opinions on Orton-Ziggler?
> 
> Damn solid match.


Agreed. Ziggler makes the Fame-asser look way better than Billy Gunn ever did. Kinda hoped that Ziggler would get the win, though. He's earned it as of late.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly I didn't like the Orton/Ziggler match. Ziggler was fine, but Orton's pace was a little boring to me. Combined with the fact that he overused the lariat/clothesline. For a minute I thought I was watching a washed up legend in the ring. Not someone that's suppose to be in the prime of their career.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

max314 said:


> Opinions on Orton-Ziggler?
> 
> Damn solid match.


Perfectly decent match but didnt they fight every week a few months back, thats the thing that annoys me about WWE sometimes, Im actually surprised we didnt see Ziggler v Punk for title tonight.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

good show tonight except for the opening segment ...man has cm punk gotten lame over the past few months 

-not happy about ziggler getting pinned cleanly against superorton especially after being made to look like a fool last night ...ziggler has no credibility right now and that is sad considering he is one of the best all around performers in wwe right now 

- on the flip side, very happy the miz got jobbed out tonight...miz doesnt belong anywhere near the top of the card and his act has gotten really stale 

- im trying to figure out what undertaker is going to do with that wig when he wrestles ? maybe hell take off and wrestle bald although that will be weird to see 

- the fact that triple h was going to fire johnny ace and makes himself general manager makes no sense considering that the whole locker room walked out on him last time he was in charge of raw ...so why the hell was he going to make himself raw gm again ??? ...wwe logical booking at its finest right here 

- just assuming that the top 3 matches at wm will be cena/ rock, taker/ triple h , and jericho/ punk ....what does it say about wwe as far as how they have built up talent over the last 10 years ?

4 out of the 6 wrestlers in the top 3 matches are all older wrestlers from the attitude era . take away jericho, rock, taker , triple h and you have an extremely weak wm card ...

after wrestlemania, wwe is going to be lacking major star power . IMO wwe would be better off putting triple h and taker in matches against younger stars to help elevate them for the future by using their rub on them rather then facing off against each other for the 3rd time at wrestlemania ...its not really going to sell any more tickets anyway as we all know the main selling point is rock vs cena so they might as well elevate stars in the process instead of feeding their own egos 

i think it would be more beneficial for taker to go against somebody like sheamus or barrett and for triple h to go against either ziggler or rhodes and help elevate their careers which is really what should be the focus of wwe management considering how weak the main event scene is right now


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

TBH Tonight proved that you can say what you want about how stale HHH, Cena & Undertaker are these days, but tonight proved to me at least why they've spent so long at the top. If all the FCW clones had half as much presence & charisma as those guys do everybody who works for the company would be a millionaire


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Honestly I didn't like the Orton/Ziggler match. Ziggler was fine, but Orton's pace was a little boring to me. Combined with the fact that he overused the lariat/clothesline. For a minute I thought I was watching a washed up legend in the ring. Not someone that's suppose to be in the prime of their career.


im gunna have to agree on this. The more I watch Orton these days, the more I start to think his best days are definitely behind him. He looks bad at times in the ring, and not the kind of "bad" where you say "ah he's allowed to be bad once in a while"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That raw was so LOL worthy I now have a headache. Anyways, I wonder how far Jericho will go, maybe ME mania? IDK.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

marked for taker, bryan/punk was great, regal owns and everything else sucked. orton/ziggler was a good performance by both esp orton but the booking was horrendous. hhh was so bad in that last promo.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

was it just me or was this raw way better than the royal rumble?? Even some of the matches were better...


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

max314 said:


> Opinions on Orton-Ziggler?
> 
> Damn solid match.


Very good match between the two although I got annoyed by the switching of screen between Barret's interview and the match


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Why was Barrett in a skybox?? Wouldnt it just make more sense to put him on commentary? 

Kofi in the chamber AND he beat the Miz cleanly... look out wwe!

Taker returning very unexpected but hopefully this means big johnny gets to keep his job

When is Brodus gonna have a proper match? There hasnt been this many squash matches since Rodney Mack and his 5 minute white boy challenge.


----------



## Scott_HKR (Sep 4, 2011)

I admired Sheamus' optimism of been in the 'Main Event' at Wrestlemania lol. For starters, Rock/Cena will be the closing match, then there will be Punk/Y2J, Taker/HHH and probably the Divas match that will come before his match lol!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Scott_HKR said:


> I admired Sheamus' optimism of been in the 'Main Event' at Wrestlemania lol. For starters, Rock/Cena will be the closing match, then there will be Punk/Y2J, Taker/HHH and probably the Divas match that will come before his match lol!


yeah thats true.. if i recall last year del rio vs edge was the 1st or 2nd match?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I am convinced Ziggler could make a mannequin look good in the ring at this point. The dudes selling is simply amazing and his ring philosophy just grows every week. He's knocking on the door to be grouped in with a long line of legends if he can keep it up throughout his career. Being "that guy" who can make anyone look good in the ring is a beautiful place to be in the WWE and Ziggler is really at the point now. Add to the fact he has a good personality and character to go along with it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Really Enjoyed raw tonight. I literally JUMPED when I heard the "GONG", and Undertaker came out. Awesome.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Opening promo between CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Laurinitis and Sheamus. However, I do think Punk's jokes are getting corny and its getting close to Cena corny level which is not good. When Bryan gets to talk, he excels so I like that he gets the chance to talk more now. About Sheamus, we all know he's going after the World Title.

-I didn't like that Randy Orton beat Dolph Ziggler clean. This is making him look weak and Orton does not need the victory because I'm sure he's going over on Wade Barrett on Smackdown. Also, Michael Cole mentioned that Randy Orton has been out for 30 days. Hmmm, sounds like Orton did violate the Wellness Policy.

-Brodus Clay defeats Tyler Reks. I can't get enough of Naomie and Cameron's mesmerizing dancing. Those asses...

-Match of the Night goes to Punk and Bryan. These two put on a great match and I liked how it was getting technical. Sucks that Jericho had to come and ruin it but I'm sure it's because the WWE didn't want either Champions to be pinned. Jericho has now planted the seed for the upcoming feud with CM Punk.

-Kofi Kingston defeats The Miz. Cool. He deserves it after his handstand walk at the RR.

-I was wondering why Beth Phoenix squashed Eve but it made sense when Kane arrived to do whatever he had planned for her. Man the crowd was hot for John Cena in this segment. Cena looked strong and had that edgy side and looks like they will have another match at the Elimination Chamber.

-The main event promo took too long. Some of it wasn't necessary and the puckering up of Laurinitis was funny, but it wasn't needed. By the time it got somewhere, the Undertaker finally made his return and basically did the same thing Triple H did last year in Fresno. I don't want to see these two go against each other again for the third time. They're legends but they're too old now so they're better off facing other guys. Overall, this show entertained me.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The opening promo of Raw was medicore. Punk sucked and he needs to cut out the comedy in his act, little gags here and there is fine but knowing what CM Punk is capable on the mic its no excuse for the long, lame and drawn out "NAH NAH NAA NAA....". Sheamus sucked too.

However Punk vs Daniel Bryan was the best Raw match since Cena vs Punk in the summer last year (yes even better then Punk vs Dolph) just an fucking awsome match and the way Punk and DB engaged the audience during the match from near silence to popping big for the false finishes just showed the skills they possess. And yep CM Punk vs Chris Jericho looks as though its happening, could be magical.

Is Cena aware of the angle he's in? tonight should of shown Cena cosuming the hate and being a badass, but no, he had the stupid grin throughout the entire duration of the beatdown. I've come to terms that Cena's not changing ever, ever.

HHH was horrible in the last promo, so boring and it just seemed the segment was done just for upper managment to have their shits and giggles, it just didnt go anywhere.

Then the GOAT came out and I would of marked out if we didnt already see HHH V Taker a year ago, but Triple H showed some heel mannerisms and with Taker returning this early hopefully this shows that the HHH V Taker match at WM will actually have a storyline behind it and not just staring and penis measuring contests for weeks on end.

An Okay Raw.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought that Bryan made Punk look like a bitch in the opening promo? Punk was trying to be funny, then Bryan threatened him and got in his face then Punk kind of backed off and tried to shift the attention to Johnny Ace. That moment made Bryan look completely bad ass.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RAW put all of the big time WM matches into gear tonight. And it looks like we're getting a quadruple main event this year. This is WWEs last chance to have a true super card feel and its nice to see they're putting it to use.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I failed to get the point of Taker,HHH I dont get his point. But Taker should stay at home. WTF HHH vs Taker 3.

Taker is a Legend. Imagine the rub a Jack Swagger,a Doplh Ziggler or a Miz can get even feuding with Taker. Wins & Losses does not matter,but The Aura Taker has,any feud with Upcoming Heel will give the youngster MASSIVE Credibility. Massive.

I really dont care what happens to Taker or HHH or their SHITTY Spot-Fest. Guys like Ziggler & Cody & Miz are struggling for credibility,struggling to make that final jump because there are No Legends to feud with & Cena & Orton are the Only Huge names.

This is a Huge Lost Opportunity IMO.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Finally a good RAW. 

Brutal promo from Punk, so desperate to be cool. Sheamus needed a segment, not like he's "just another guy", if you want to invest him at least give him a special treatment.

Orton/Ziggler was a good TV match.

Bryan/Punk was boring as hell in the first 10 minutes with a "indy grappling game" they were playing, but picked up huge in the end and it was a great 5 minutes.

Cena...Cena. Same old BS in a terrible storyline. 

HHH/Ace was fine, 20 minutes was too much for this segment but I guess they wanted a big overrun number for HHH's return. great to see Taker back, I don't like the direction that Undertaker is now needs to prove something to HHH because of the beatdown he gave him in the match. He still won so that's makes no sense.

BTW, they need to promote Tyson in a different way, Why not to say: "Tyson is going to be at WM!!" 0or something like that to get extra buys? the HOF is almost sold out now and it's not live or something so they need ratings(terrible decision BTW, HOF is nothing special if it's not live), waste of a huge name.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh dear lord, Taker vs HHH in WM again????!! This is like rewinding and play the same thing again. I actually like Taker's return but not that match again..... 

Anyway, I thought John L did a fine job, his term was most entertaining in the last 1-2 years.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyways I forgot to say PUNK vs Bryan has been one of the BEST RAW matches under 15 minutes in the last 2-3 years & THE BEST match in RAW since 5-6 months. The last time I remember a truly Outstanding Match was Bryan vs Ziggler in RAW. How long ago was that??

I loved the 1st 5 Minutes. It was Amazing. Kicks & counters & Very Faced Paced. My Jaw Dropped, I was like this is RAW & not a PPV. It was amazing. Finish was amazing. I loved the part where Bryan worked over Punk's arm,Punk's hurricana rana, Bryan reversing the GErman & that Brilliant Hurricana Rana converted into that role up. And Ofcourse those Kicks. 

What a Match up.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Opening promo between CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Laurinitis and Sheamus (Y)

Brodus Clay squashed another jobber with same old crap. :kane


Punk vs Bryan and Jericho Codebreaker (Y)


Kofi Kingston defeats The Miz (N)


Beth Phoenix vs Eve (N)

John Cena kane segment (Y)

Laurinitis on Mic (Y)

HHH on Mic (N) (N)

HHH vs Taker fpalm

overall it was a good Raw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr.S said:


> I failed to get the point of Taker,HHH I dont get his point. But Taker should stay at home. WTF HHH vs Taker 3.
> 
> Taker is a Legend. Imagine the rub a Jack Swagger,a Doplh Ziggler or a Miz can get even feuding with Taker. Wins & Losses does not matter,but The Aura Taker has,any feud with Upcoming Heel will give the youngster MASSIVE Credibility. Massive.
> 
> ...



*Taker is not going to take a year off to wrestle Swagger/Ziggler or Miz at the biggest PPV of the year. It's simply not going to happen no matter how big of a rub it would give those three.

As blunt as it may be, their names simply aren't big enough for the occasion. *


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Epic Raw, enough said.

It's strange, I've recently started ignoring all the whiny picky little dickheads on here, and not coming on the forums during the show, and I've enjoyed it 100 times more.

Funny that eh?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I FIGURED IT OUT

Who Johnny Ace was texting all the time...

It's... it's the Undertaker!

That's why Taker saved Ace's job last night by interrupting HHH!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Good Raw. First time I can say that in a long time and by no coincidence, it came on the Road to Wrestlemania where everything on the show has a purpose again. 

Really happy that Kofi is a) in the Elimination Chamber and b) picked up a win over Miz on Raw. He's clearly just being built to be the new Jomo jobber to the stars, but that's a significant improvement from where he's been. 

I liked Ace/HHH promo and I like where they are potentially going with the Taker/HHH story.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

So Jericho says Sunday at the Royal Rumble "WIll the end of the world as you know it" 

Nothing happens at the Rumble. Straight up loses.

Then comes out on Raw to hit the codebreaker on CM Punk.

w.e

I'M STILL BITTER ABOUT THE RUMBLE.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Whose Taker facing then? I got the impression HHH just patted him on the back and walked off meaning it wouldn't be him, I was very tired though so I might of missed something.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Its just so boring and unoriginal the way Jericho is starting the feud with CM Punk. 

He hit him with the codebreaker after a match. Punk is just going to be like "uhhhh WTF y2j???"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

kennedy=god said:


> TBH Tonight proved that you can say what you want about how stale HHH, Cena & Undertaker are these days, but tonight proved to me at least why they've spent so long at the top. If all the FCW clones had half as much presence & charisma as those guys do everybody who works for the company would be a millionaire


This X a million. I myself have bagged on Cena for being stale and needing a change but the second he came out last night that place was electric. Same with HHH and same with Taker. Why? Because they are 3 of the absolute best, that's why. 

Anyways, I can't believe this Raw lol. I asked for some answers and direction and holy fucking hell WWE actually answered!! That made me :lmao in itself. I can't believe it lol. That last segment was just brilliant. Fuck all you haters. You got Punk/Bryan in a great match on the same show yet you're all yapping because it wasn't put at the end. Whatever. Trips/Ace was rolling along nicely until...GONG! I fucking marked like a child, I'm still giddy and I'm not even a Taker mark lol. The man is just a bona fide legend and it's great to see him back. 

Now then. I've been one of the folks who did not want to see another Trips/Taker match but I have to admit that I'm very intrigued with what went down last night. First of all, I loved the mirror of what happened last year with HHH coming back to interrupt Taker. This time we got Taker interrupting HHH but why? Since it's starting so early I think this is going to be A LOT better than last year and we'll actually get a storyline between the 2 instead of selling the match on their name value alone. I loved HHH patting him on the back, almost as if he was sorry for him and pretty much telling him no to the Mania match while Taker got pissed. I'm interested to see how they're going to go about it from here. Is Taker going to pursue the match? Maybe HHH will only accept it if he gets Taker's career on the line. Maybe that's where they're going, I don't know but as a person who absolutely did not want to see HHH/Taker III, the way that it has started and the fact that it has started to early has me very intrigued. 

The Road to Wrestlemania has finally started (thank fuck) and I'm excited for next week's show. Great Raw, the hype is finally here. It really feels like the RTWM has started now that we have some big time stars back and I'm excited. I feel Jericho/Punk has started a bit meh but obviously we're due an explanation next week. At least Jericho is actually doing something now and Jericho/Punk is good with me.

Roll on next week!


----------



## MrJohnSherry (Jan 3, 2012)

Was a good Raw in my opinion only a few things really really bugged me.

Y2J - they have made this look really cheap, having him do the code breaker on a worn down CM Punk? Granted, it will get him heat but I think this could have been done in a bigger way. Maybe a way of setting up a fatal four way for unified titles at WM28? Punk (c) v Bryan (c) v Y2J v Sheamus ?

Undertaker - I didn't even mark, the man is old, we know he only has one less match. Doesn't excite me unfortunately. Might have had a bigger impact on me if they didn't copy and paste almost exactly the same segment from last year.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So if WWE actually wanted (aka Johnny Ace trying to be a loved fair GM) they actually could put such great Raw's more regularly? The ones where the COO, the GM, or the commentators aren't in main spotlight with their awful storylines that bore to death. 
Awesome Raw.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome Raw , good mixture of wrestling and story telling.And that last segment just marking out all over the place, BIG JOHHNY putting on the chap stick was just awesome.


I especially loved how the majority of the segment is Triple H condemning Laurinaitis for letting "personal issues cloud judgement", and the need of using a power position to become a star, and I'm certain every one of us was internally raging knowing that's exactly how not only we've felt about Triple H in 2011, but as his on-screen character was over a decade ago with Stephanie (and how that push as an authority guy helped make him a star.)

And right when he gets done this spiel, here comes the one guy who's going to put Triple H back into that mindset; he needs to be the star, put himself ahead of the company, let personal issues dictate his actions. And he knows it, but can't let Taker do that to him if he wants to run the company again. So he turns him down against his desires. Awesome.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good RAW with 2 very entertaining matches
Fist Orton vs Ziggler. Orton needs to look strong in his feud with Barrett. So he gets the win. Let's hope Ziggler will start a WM program with Foley. 
Punk vs Bryan was the second great match. Bryan is pretty annoying, so that means he is playing his character very good. We all saw it coming. Jericho vs Punk is gonna be a match at WM. Let's hope it will be a mian event feud, because Punk is so high on the card right now and I don;t wanna see him in a midcard feud with Jericho. They need to push Jericho fast. 
Brodus with another crappy squash match. First at the RR he kills McIntyre and now Reks. Both guys are very big wrestlers and Clay no-sells everything. That sure is wrong. 
Phoenix destroys the annoying JAW, I mean Eve. Thats good. 
I just don't care for the Cena/Kane/Ryder program. 
Taker vs HHH 3 at Mania?? Give me something new. 
And the wrestlers for the EC are a bit random. Why Kofi, Truth and the Miz?? 
I understand Jericho, he made his return and was one of the final two in the Rumble. Ziggler was the No1 contender. What did Kofi do?? The only good thing was the clean win over The Miz.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Great show. Shame it came on the back of a disappointing RR but whatever. The Punk/Bryan match was gold. I would be very excited to see them get 25-30 minutes at a PPV, an iron man match would make my cold, dark heart explode into life.

Some of the little things that most other "superstars" forget in that match really made me happy, I'm a big fan of in-ring psychology and Punk switching arms on the running bulldog just adds that little bit of realism to matches.

Also i'm not afraid to say, when i heard the first Undertaker bell i marked like Mark McMarkson living in Marksville, Planet Mark II.

Keep it up WWE.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

so far the best RAW of the year, if only they would keep this up on a weekly basis...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Well, did NOT see that coming.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Awesome Raw , good mixture of wrestling and story telling.And that last segment just marking out all over the place, BIG JOHHNY putting on the chap stick was just awesome.
> 
> 
> I especially loved how the majority of the segment is Triple H condemning Laurinaitis for letting "personal issues cloud judgement", and the need of using a power position to become a star, and I'm certain every one of us was internally raging knowing that's exactly how not only we've felt about Triple H in 2011, but as his on-screen character was over a decade ago with Stephanie (and how that push as an authority guy helped make him a star.)
> ...


Pretty much sums up my thoughts on Raw as well.

Opening segment ranb a little long and Punk was "off" tonight in it. But other than that great Raw. Very good matches and the ending segment was very good. And I definitely did not see Undertaker returning already.

But the stuff with the Undertaker was awesome IMO, it looks like for the first time in a long while the UNdertaker is going to have "chase" the opponent he wants at WM instead of someone always "chasing" a match vs Taker at WM. Very interested to see where this is going. As well as where the Jericho/Punk stuff goes.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Why couldn't Orton have just punted Vickie?


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Taker is not going to take a year off to wrestle Swagger/Ziggler or Miz at the biggest PPV of the year. It's simply not going to happen no matter how big of a rub it would give those three.
> 
> As blunt as it may be, their names simply aren't big enough for the occasion. *


I know that is unrealistic. I was talking about a Non-Wrestlemania PPV. He could wrestler Some Upcoming Heel in EC. But no they will save it up for Mania & he will only wrestle 1 Match. Frankly at this point of time I am not interested in HHH vs Taker & the outcome of the match we all know.

I would be more interested in a Miz vs Taker or Ziggler vs Taker in some PPV. The rub off could be huge.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Talers return was awsome, didnt see that coming. Trips if you ask me the only reasonable opponent for him this Mania.

Secondly: How much can Johnny Botch on the mic? I mean really, he was botching the shit out this Raw. I will drink 5 liters coca cola at once the night he doesnt batch at all on the mic.

Thirdly: Stop shovin "best wrestler in the world" down our throats mr Punk, it was a lil too much.

Fourly: When will the divas get a proper storyline?

Last, a serious question: Have there ever been a champion vs champion match on Raw or Smackdown that didnt turn out with a dq?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought this was a damn good show. I was starting to lose interest over the past month or so but this show got me excited again. Punk vs Bryan was real good but needed some more time. Anyone else notice how fake Taker's hair looked? I was wondering if it was a wig since he shaved his head a while back...


----------



## mfp2waoe (Jan 30, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Thought that was the time they usually got? It's always supposed to be on here 2-4.15am


In the TV listings it's 9:00 - 11:05. I set my DVR to record an extra 10 minutes after a previous overrun, and even that missed a couple of minutes this time.


----------



## E-Mill (Jan 11, 2012)

i really enjoyed this raw, still dont like the commercials every 5 minutes during a match but i guess thats life right


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I was waiting for either Punk or Vince's theme to hit.. But Taker's? Damn that was unexpected


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

CM Punk did say "best in the world" way too much last night. I don't know if they are trying to put that over for his potential upcoming feud with Jericho or if they/himself just want to make Punk look like a complete douche? When he yelled "Best In The World" Bryan's face, I kind of wanted to see Bryan knock his lights out.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Deebow said:


> CM Punk did say "best in the world" way too much last night. *I don't know if they are trying to put that over for his potential upcoming feud with Jericho or if they/himself just want to make Punk look like a complete douche? When he yelled "Best In The World" Bryan's face, I kind of wanted to see Bryan knock his lights out.*


LOL this,its funny,Punk is the Face that acts like a Heel,while Bryan is the Heel that acts like a Face.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Orton just does not captivate me and Ziggler was terrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> Whose Taker facing then? I got the impression HHH just patted him on the back and walked off meaning it wouldn't be him, I was very tired though so I might of missed something.


*HHH of course. HHH turned him down last night but you seriously don't think it'll be someone other than HHH do ya? Of course it's going to be Triple H. I think that was clear during HHH's promo at the Slammy's *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Absolutely loved the Punk/Bryan match. Really good stuff.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't know why they keep playing up the vegan angle w/Bryan. He became vegan due to health reasons, not because he hates killing animals/eating meat.


its a good heel tactic.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Really good Raw this week.

-Laurinaitis opening the show sucking up to the crowd made sense, he makes mistakes on the mic but i find them funny and kind of go with his bland character. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan on the mic together was great, set up their match well which should have been the main event. I was surprised Sheamus never appeared again after the opening of the show.

-Orton/Ziggler was a decent match. Orton was obviously going to get the win but i think it made Ziggler look weak the night after his shot at the title, although he does sell better than anybody in the WWE! Wade Barrett in the Skybox was different but i liked it, it was different.

-Funkasaurus vs T Reks was a squash match but atleast we got to see some different moves from Brodus Clay.

-CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan was unsurprisingly a great match that could have easily been at a ppv and stole the show. I would love to see them feud at some point in the future. I loved the ending as it set up Jericho and Punk to feud and Bryan cheering after winning by DQ was hillarious.

-Kofi Kingston/The Miz was an enjoyable match, hopefully Kofi is going to continue to be pushed after the Elimination Chamber ppv.

-Beth retaining the title was fine but Eve should not have been squashed. made her look weak.

-The Kane/Cena brawl was fun as well, Cena is kind of "embracing the hate" but i still think there is no chance of him turning heel.

-The end segment was going along okay until Taker came out which i was pleasantly surprised by. I didn't think he would be back until next month.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

A quite brilliant RAW. If you ignore the Royal Rumble, they have stepped up their game in the past few weeks. Did not expect Undertaker to return, genuine surprise and a mark out moment. Brilliant stuff to watch.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Daniel Bryan doesn't condone the slaughter of animals, but yet he carries a leather belt to the ring every week!!! HYPOCRITE!!!!! 

LOL j/k


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, let's see...

A possible feud coming with Bryan vs Punk. I hope Sheamus goes for the Heavyweight belt.

Randy Orton vs Ziggie... Am i the only one who doesn't care anymore about Orton? Ziggler is in my opinion a allot better wrestler than Orton, the only reason why Orton won is because he is back from his "injury".

Brodus Clay again in a stupid 1 minute match, this is just getting stale. 

Punk vs Bryan, putting a knee to his face while on the ground, isn't that a genuine heel move? And this is what you get when you put two good wrestlers together in a ring, a good match, to bad Jericho intervened. 

Iron Mike Tyson in the WWE Hall Of Fame for the celebrity wing, nice choice, he surely did great back than.

Miz (thinks he is )Awesome vs Kofi, nice match, Truth on commentary was entertaining, "Little Jimmy would whip him like a salad." X-D

Not even a minute match with Eve and Beth Phoenix, the Diva division of WWE is in such despicable state. Hope Kharma comes back full time soon, she is the one that could save it.

Kane showing his face, Cena responding, beating the crap out of Kane, according to plan for Kane or not?

Johnny Ace coming out, the chant Punk started started again. lol
Talk, talk, talk, DOING! The Dead Man returns!!!  
Wait, not Taker vs Triple H again on WM??


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought RAW was really really good this week. They certainly kicked off the RTWM with a bang.

Liked the opening promo mostly for Bryan as strange as it sounds. I've never marked for him but he's certainly won me over with his current run as world champion. I think he plays his role incredibly well and in comparrison to Punk and his promo work last night...I think Bryan did better. Sheamus got a big pop for his entrance which bodes well for him, play this right and he could become huge with a Mania title win.

Two good matches with Orton/Ziggler and the MOTN in Bryan/Punk. They had a load of chemistry, was a very, very good match. Would look forward to seeing more from these two in a proper feud at some point. Ziggler has lost a lot of momentum so it seems from his match with Punk at the rumble. I hope they can get it back, he should be winning MITB if they ahve it at this years Mania, he deserves it. Jericho attakcing Punk hopefully signals the start of their Mania build.

Cena/Kane/Eve stuff was pretty good too. Cena always does the 'intense' segments pretty well, it's a lot of the other stuff he seems to have a problem with. I liked seeing this side of Cena, they've done it various times before but hopefully it sticks and they go in a new direction with him this time around. I know a lot say it but I'm hoping for a heel turn, Cena would be magnificent as a heel right now, with his position in the company.

Eve/Beth was obvious. It's also obvious where they go with this. They build Beth up again so that she's playing the monster heel role, looking unstoppable and Kharma comes to challenge her. It's predictable but I'm not going to lie, I cant wait for it to happen. Could be a great feud.

Ending segment was good too. I dont think much to the Johnny/HHH bit as HHH ended up looking like a douchbag (although that maybe was the plan anyways) but the segment with ihm and Undertaker was done really well. I'm not a big Undertaker fan at this point but I didnt expec the return and it did make me excited for his Mania match. I'm one of those who doesnt want another HHH/Undertaker match but I have no problem is saying that last nights segment was intriguing and did entertain me.

Overall a great show, hope they can continue the trend next week.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good RAW with a great ending. Had a feeling there was some reason for HHH coming back but wasn't sure Taker would return because they usually build his returns up. It was a great moment though and it will be interesting to see Taker chase HHH rather than the other way around.

As for the rest of the show, Punk/Bryan had a really good match and Orton/Ziggler always have good matches too. The Cena/Kane feud is starting to get a little tedious but I can forgive it if it leads to something. 

Wrestlemania definitely looks like it is gonna have a stronger card than last years.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple h/Taker may be happening a 3rd time, and I know, I know, It's old, but thank GOD some of you guys don't decide who Taker face. You guys would probably put Taker/Ziggler or something. "OH OH BUT IT WILL ELEVATE DOLPH".

And It's not like that match would ABSOLUTELY suck. You guys gotta admit, the match last year was MOTN at Mania, and one of the best matches of 2011. Again, I too feel a 3rd time is too much, but it's still better than ANYTHING else they could put Taker up against. I, personally would've rather had Jericho/Taker and Triple h/Punk, but you guys KNOW that was never gonna happen. Taker/Triple h will be a good match, we'll get our epic Punk/Jericho feud along with a possible show stealer at mania, Daniel Bryan in a world championship match at Mania, MITB, and of course, Cena/Rock. 

That looks like an absolutely EPIC Mania card. LOL it's already been built up 10x more than last year.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

rcc said:


> Good Raw. First time I can say that in a long time and by no coincidence, it came on the Road to Wrestlemania where everything on the show has a purpose again.


dont you just miss the days where the show didnt suffer 9 out of 12 months of the year because the writers wanted to keep things fucking interesting?


----------



## Generation_Dayy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolph was so impressive, I never really paid attention to him in the ring until this week. 
I Love wrestlers who are good at getting beat up and the sweaty hair adds to it even more. 

Also I Really Hope this ortan and Barret storyline is good, Im actually going to watch Smackdown because of the hype from monday .


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Triple h/Taker may be happening a 3rd time, and I know, I know, It's old, but thank GOD some of you guys don't decide who Taker face. You guys would probably put Taker/Ziggler or something. "OH OH BUT IT WILL ELEVATE DOLPH".
> 
> And It's not like that match would ABSOLUTELY suck. You guys gotta admit, the match last year was MOTN at Mania, and one of the best matches of 2011. Again, I too feel a 3rd time is too much, but it's still better than ANYTHING else they could put Taker up against. I, personally would've rather had Jericho/Taker and Triple h/Punk, but you guys KNOW that was never gonna happen. Taker/Triple h will be a good match, we'll get our epic Punk/Jericho feud along with a possible show stealer at mania, Daniel Bryan in a world championship match at Mania, MITB, and of course, Cena/Rock.
> 
> That looks like an absolutely EPIC Mania card. LOL it's already been built up 10x more than last year.


I think Cena vs The Rock alone overshadows WM27 as a whole..lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Actually looking forward to the HHH/Undertaker build. Seems like they'll go with a storyline where HHH doesn't want to face the Undertaker because he thinks that the Undertaker is not able to beat him and he feels sorry for Undertkaer or something.


----------

